# Hammersmith Hospital : Part 38



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*New Home Ladies
    *​


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Good luck today Kirst...    

xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

just bookmarking so i can follow what youre all up to


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Bookmarking!

Eeep, we need some fresh BFPs here ladies to help continue our good luck! 

   
[fly]   [/fly]
   
[fly]    [/fly]
   
[fly]    ​[/fly]


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

[fly]      [/fly]
[fly]Hammersmith Hall of Fame! From 26 November 2009[/fly]​[fly]       [/fly]

Special Thoughts This Week Go To  
  

Loubes and DH on the premature birth and loss of your precious girls   
Carmens Early m/c 
Gillydaffodil failed 2nd ICSI Oct 09 
May2 BFN 
TwiceBlessed (ok purely selfish here, home situation still very stressful!) 

Welcome to our Newest Posters 

Adelaide roo
BlancheRabbit

Those DR/Stimming/on 2ww 

KD74 PUPO!!!
Kirst72 PUPO!!!

Next up for Treatment 

Laura2 2nd ICSI to start D/R 3 Dec 09 
Vickym1984 referral HH 23 Dec 09 for tx 2010
Scooter likely next tx spring 2010
BlancheRabbit D/R Dec 09
Gillydaffodil FET 2010 
May2 2nd IVF coord appt 7 Dec
Sunflowerem initial appointment 25 November 09

Recovering from a negative cycle  
mich08 BFN 18 May 09 
Cawallinger BFN 9 Apr 09 
Natalie.e BFN 
Gillydaffodil BFN 17 Apr 09 /Oct 09 
Roxy x BFN March 09 
SarahTM BFN Feb 09 review 11 Feb 
Donkey BFN 
Gaye BFN Mar 09 
Roxy x BFN March 09 
Julie-Anne BFN March 09 
christinen BFN 10 Nov 08 
Wannabemum08 ectopic Sept 08 
Koko78 Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08 
nichola1975 (Nicky) Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar 
Chris x having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb 
candistar1 Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance - update? 
Emlapem BFN 25 Nov 08 
Devilinya followup 19 Feb after chem pgy Dec 08 
ELondon BFN 1 Dec 08

 HH ANGELS  (please let me know if you wish your angel to be remembered here) 

(Loubes) 3 Angel girls Holly Olivia and Daisy born too soon at 22+5
(Lisax) 2 Angel boys born too soon at 24 Weeks 
(Woo and DH) lost twin
(Nikki200 and DH and Angel Adam 
(Scooter) DH and Thomas and Angel Edward 
(TwiceBlessed) MMC 9.5w November 06

Parents to be   

Mackster BFP 22 November 09
Adelaide roo BFP 20 November 09
pushoz BFP 17 November 09
Mini the Mighty Chav BFP 23 October 09 EDD 30/06/10
Helenff BFP Oct 09 EDD 21/06/10 
Bea-Bea EDD ? TWINNIES! EDD 24/06/10
JPSCoey EDD 11 June 10
Christinen BFP 23 Sept 09
Cookie66 1 May 09 
Mrs GG EC 18 March 09 C Section Booked 2/12/09
Supriya 24 Feb 09

ANY UPDATES PLEASE!!!! 

homegirl natural BFP? news
Sudsy BFP ? news
Jameson777 BFP 22 October ? news
vholloway1978 BFP 23 Sept 08 ? news
Rafs- started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 news?
bobbob coord appt End Nov 08 - update?
Mimo starting ICSI ?? - update?
naneal awaiting appt for 3rd ICSI 
Bozzy (Lisa) starting tx in July 09 
beckic1 consultation 6 May 09 
Devilinya due to start 2nd IVF July/Aug 09 
dreamermel second ICSI prob April 09 
Peaches V HSG Jan 09 may need donor backup 
Kirsty (Kan1) 21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies! 
Shania35 from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD? 
saffronL from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28 Oct 08
marie#1 from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD? 
Rafs- started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 news?
bobbob coord appt End Nov 08 - update?
Mimo starting ICSI ?? - update?

HH Parents and babies! 

Ellenld - Mummy to Oliver and Freya born 2 October 2009
Baileybird - Mummy to natural miracle Isabella Bean born 25 September 09 8lb6oz
Jameson777 Mummy to little boy Tyler born 12 June 09
Britgrrl Mummy to little boy details?
Englishsetter Mummy to Grace and Joseph born 16 July 2009
Sara13 - Mummy to Leonardo born 10 March 09 
JandJ - Mummy to Charlie born 22 January 09 
NorthernFox - Mummy to George and Isabel 26 Dec 08 
biddy2 - Mummy to Nancy born 8 December 2008 
Ali M 7482 - Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08 
Hush - Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
TwiceBlessed - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz and Emily (natural miracle) born 22 June 09 7lb 15oz
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR - Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007 
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07 
Smileylogo (Emma) - Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07 
Britgrrl -Mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2 - Mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG) - Mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca - Mummy to Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter - Mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz) 
ThackM (Michelle) - Mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - Mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - Mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz) and Amelia born  09
Shamrock - Mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - Mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M - Mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - Mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol - Mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007

HH LADIES WHO HAVE MOVED TO OTHER CLINICS & STILL POST GoodLuck 

(Mrs)bigfish123 moved to UCH May 09 expecting twins 
Secret Broody moved to UCH but had natural miracle baby boy Max Gabriel on 10th September weighing 6lb 7oz
Pumpkin1 1st appt early Nov 08 now at CRM 
Future Mummy moved to UCH IUI Aug 09 BFN deciding where to go from here...
loubeedood Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- 
Odette Mummy to Jack born 25 April 2009 
Totyu Moved to ARGC May 09 BFN 15 May 09 
yellowrose (Nicky) awaiting appt at Lister 
Natalie.e moving to Lister coord 23 March 
Roxy x moved to lister now expecting 
siheilwli

Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 020 8383 8167

I have trimmed down the list but may have taken off someone who needs to be here! Also please let me know if I have got anything wrong. Thanks!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

TwiceBlessed loving the Hall of Fame!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Push - did you have your scan today?


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

No Mini I've got my scan on Wednesday.  Scared and excited at the same time.  I know I should stop worrying as I've been feeling sick nearly all day every day for the last week!!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Good!!!


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi ladies.

Just sending good luck and     to all those on treatment now.

Mackster, i am fine thank you. waiting for coord apt on the 7th of dec.

my advice is to give it a week max then, register with your gp after your 6 weeks scan. guideline for first booking apt is 10-12 weeks, sometimes referral from gp takes ages to come through and depending on how busy your local hospital is, women miss this target. and also miss their first dating scan and screening so .......

Pushoz, good luck for Wednesday

May


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Book marking for old times sake!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

nice to see you betty xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

could I be cheeky and ask you lovely ladies to vote for my little E in the Huggies competition?

Thanks

http://www.huggiesclub.co.uk/superdrydiscoveries/gallery.aspx?ec=2zug2j9ja6p

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

I passed my HH letter on to my GP and they forgot to do anything with it. I waited for a couple of weeks then went in and just bugged the receptionist until she gave me a midwife appt (at 10w exactly).

Got to the mw appt and she looked at me and said: "Where are all your notes?"

I told her I didn't have any, and she was flabbergasted. She looked into it and found the GP hadn't sent anything off to any hospital. So she rang whilst I was there and fortunately got me an appt for 12w - but she was worried we didn't have much time. Doctors can be so rubbish sometimes!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

I have to pick my notes up?? I have my nuchal on the 14th Dec


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

TB - how do you vote??!


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Girls I need some help.  Got up at 1.30 and was bleeding however went back to bed and I seem to have stopped again.  From another website I should be worried about this but I was overly concerned and just thought I'd spend the day in bed.  Tried to phone HH but when I pushed the button for "medical emergencies", feel this is a bit ott, they put me through to a number that just rings out.

Like I say I'm not worried, I know that they can't do anything whatever the outcome, but I feel that I shou.d at least speak to someone.  DH has gone out for the day, on my instructions, so feel a bit lost.

Pushoz


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

PushOz...i'm sure it is a little late implant bleed..my Mum says she bled all the way through her pregnancies.
Call the HH hotline again though...and leave a message..   

TB..how do we vote..i went on there,and couldn't see.

Just off to house hunt again...am still swollen,but thats abt it for symptoms today xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

If you're worried hun go to A&E, i did with some spotting, they checked my cervix and everything was fine. EPU phoned the next day to have a scan but i'd already had a private one as i couldn't wait!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

pushoz if you are worried go to a&e hon.  I bled so much with E I thought it was a real AF (as had no idea I was pg).  

Those of you wanting to vote for E I think you click on how many stars she warrants...Ie if you click on the 5th star she gets 5 stars and your vote....Thanks xxx


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks girls.  To be honest I'm not overly worried but was about 3 months pregnant when she found out she was pregnant with me.  It's just everyone else is making me feel I should be worried.  Like I say no further bleeding so I'm just hoping it's a bit of the lining that needs to come away.

Chilling out in bed!!!

Pushoz


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

push - one of my FFers was bleeding the other day and was panicking, she went to a&e and then had a scan and all is well! You are good to not to worry. especially as it has stopped. Mrs GG was a blooming bleeder!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

TB - Done! 5 stars i reckon!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I love that pic!  thanks hon


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

TB 5 stars for your beautiful little E!!!


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

5 stars for em from me xxx

Good to hear it's stopped Push....xxx

Nequila..what's shaking with you this wend?I don't feel much at the mo.Think I might pop out and buy another test for Mon am...I booked my 1st appt at GP for THurs...goodness knows what they'll hv to say xx


----------



## adelaide roo (Nov 10, 2009)

Push you rest up and read some trashy magazines.. as the other girls have said it is usually fine and nothing to worry about!!
Classic information about notes and not getting to the gP.. must follow this up when we have our scans to make sure that they give us information. Maybe we should ask them to photocopy stuff before we leave that day to make sure at least we have got it!!

I too like Mackster thought i might buy another test, madness or what!! i do feel absolutely shattered though and just went for a walk for ab out half an hour and come back inside to rest, so there is definately something gremlin like doing something to me!! still bloated and look about 3 months pregnant, so people at work are starting to ask if i am pregnant. Cannot hide it and say no as i look so different to normal, so lets just hope those little joey or joeys stay put!!
Anyone still sore after EC, i had mine 4th Nov and still have cramping, much better but still annoying at times and when i wee i can still feel a pressure, especially when i go at night. I can only think it is because my ovaries are still swollen from hyperstimulation and when my bladder enlarges it presses on it and causes pain. 
Push really good thoughts for you this week and particulalry wednesday... 
xx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello ladies!  What mad, mad weather today   

Just back from Sunday roast (nut cutlet pour moi) with a friend and her two daughters.  One is 7 months and too adorable for words.  I wanted to bring her home with me    

Roo, those cramps are probably your uterus making room for the little joey/s.  How funny that your colleagues are asking whether you're pregnant.  I'm always nervous to do that in case someone isn't and they get offended  

Mackster - are you and DH on the move?  Will you stay around Paddo?

Kirst, how are you doing?

Pushoz - hope you are resting up and chillaxing  

Mini, TB, Helen, Betty, May -  

TB - no rush but my update for the HoF is a BFN.  Didn't even make it to test day   AF came this morning 10dpiui.  Can't work it out as my other cycles my prog has been 100+nmol/l (no prog support) and luteal phase 14-17 days.  The only difference this time was having the HCG trigger.

Not sure what to do - do I email the clinic my result now?  The form I have says I still have to do a pg test on OTD but by then it will be CD7 and I really want to do another cycle before Xmas.  (Mr L said it's possible to do consecutive IUI cycles.)

Thinking I will call the nurses tomorrow to see if I can come in to have a scan and get prescription?  Should I ask for progesterone support this time??

Sorry for all the Qs... I really wasn't expecting to find myself in this situation.

xoxo


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

KD - You need to wait til test day to let them know, they will only say to wait til then. It might not be AF!


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Ohhhhh pants   I was afraid you'd say that.  Thanks for letting me know, Mini.

Unfortunately it is def AF... def def def


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hugs KD 

if its ok with you I will keep the hof as it is until OTD (unless you really want me to change it now) after what happened to both me and Mini thinking we were having af....

still sending   your way xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

I've heard codine is good for bringing on BFPs!!  

KD I would leave it for now and retest on OTD, You never know!


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh KD..that bites the big one...    sorry babes!!!

the good thing about IUI though,is that the cycles are SO much shorter.My last IUI,I bled 3 days after basting..it can all get seriously messed up...so try not to stress about it!!xxx
Maybe call HH tomrw anyhow...and see if they might let you start early...   

We have been looking at houses in both our area (all around W2)and also further afield (Queens Park etc)...so we shall still be close by!!

Rooski..I bought another digi test this arvo...I am soo excited abt doing yet another one tomrw am before work (hope bubs has grown by a week)

FO..those clothes sound like a winning plan!!I am living in my Primarni £10 woollen size 16 dress..mmmmm comfort!!!

What are you guys doing for moisturiser?My face is soooooooooooooo dry and we can't hv perfumed doo dah's on us!!

Roo..Jake said he will take few hours off on Mon..so we can all go to Westfield for debriefing and brunch..yaaahhhhhhhhh!!    -maybe we can grab some maternity duds then too if results good xx

Anyhoooo..have just come home from eating everything on the menu at our fave Dim Sum (family bday)...so am going to roll around and moan for a bit!!

KD..lemme know what they say on phone..   

Push,how you doing today??

Mini..heeelloooooo     and TB..how's bubs doin in the comp??xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

kd, dont throw in tthe towel just yet. Its early days at day 10. Any ease in the bleeding?

Pushoz, any news with you? I shant bore on with my bleeding stories yet again, unless you really want me to! 

2 days to go here which now feels frighteningly short. Im spending the time trugging bags of wasing to the laundrette as our machine is out of action for another week. Brilliant timimg.


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks girls  

Mrs GG - good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  xoxox


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

hiya girls

just a quick question from me, i start down reg on 3rd dec, last cycle i injected in my thigh was wondering what the majority of you did thigh or stomach!? wasnt sure whether to try stomach this time?! x


----------



## adelaide roo (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi Laura i did stomach.. only because you can get a small capillary when doing the thigh and did this a few times and got nasty bruises!! so stomach all the way for me. Think of it like a clock face and rotate it around so that you do not do the same place all the time as otherwise it gets very sore and tight!

Push hope all is well..
Am off to buy another test tonight... will test tonight as the hormones should be wild by now and the morning wee not nexessary! this paranoia is getting to me...

x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Stomach for me Laura, plenty to pinch!


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi Laura - 

Just a quick one to say that I start down-regging on the 3rd as well.  Very exciting!

It's my first time, and DH is running away to New York to avoid the needles, so I will be flying (or stabbing) solo.  I have a nice roll of fat on my stomach for which I have finally found a use.

I've been lurking furiously for the past few months - so glad that there has been so many splendid Hammersmith BFPs recently.  It's really really wonderful to watch everybody's stories unfold.

KD - do hope that you're wrong about AF...

Love to all,

BlancheRabbit


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello - me again...

I've just been going through my documents, and I see that Hammersmith haven't given me the Buserelin patient's guide.  My coordination appointment seems like ages ago, so I'd be really grateful if you could let me know if I'm remembering things right...

Am I right in thinking that it is something like this?:

1.  Stick needle on syringe.
2.  Take cap off needle
3.  Stick needle into buserelin bottle
4.  Turn bottle upside down and draw over 0.5ml into syringe
5.  Take needle out of bottle and squirt out air and extra buserelin until it's just 0.5ml
6. Inject quickly into stomach at right angle and push plunger down all the way
7.  Take out needle and apply pressure to avoid bruising

Please tell me if I've got anything wrong.  Would also love to know what sort of side-effects you all suffered/enjoyed.  Need to warn DH what to expect when he gets back from the Big Apple

Thanks a billion

BlancheRabbit X


----------



## adelaide roo (Nov 10, 2009)

Blanche sounds a perfect technique!! Just make sure that when you have got the air out that you still have 0.5 mls in the syringe. it is the top of the black plunger where the 0.5 needs to be.
It is also fine to draw back to 0.7 or so to get the liquid in the syringe and then put it back into the container the excess as it is clean as it is one needle and syringe you are using per time and you are therefore not contaminating the bottle. I did it that way and also did not use alcohol swabs all the time on my skin. Research is dubious about the benefits of alocohol rub and you need to rub in a circular motion to get it to work effectively so i did not hardly do it.. I did though alcohol swab the top of the bottle before using it each time and stored it in the little silver bag with the velcro that was supplied with the purple bag. (was the nurse in me coming through) 

Just did my BFP paranoia test again... now 3+ weeks.. so therefore 5 + weeks via dating system so need to stop stressing!!
z]x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

whizzing by as have major computer issues atm.

Mrs GG Good luck hon xxx
Blancherabbit sorry I sniffed my buserilin on the cycles I used it.
as for where to inject I have done tummy and thigh cycles.  Tummy easier which I was very surprised about.

Adelaide roo and anyone else with babies on board- please do not do any pgy tests now!  The longer pg you are the more likely you are to get an incorrect result if something was possibly amiss.  I had a very strong pgy showing at 9.5w with my first pgy even though I had mmc a week earlier. Even the professionals were surprised the levels were still so high...Dont want to worry you just try to hang in there and dont waste your money    The fact that your levels have gone up though roo obviously means things are going the right way but there is no indicator past this on those tests so any you do from here will say the same lol.


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Thank you Roo - top tip re. wiping the bottle top.  And so reassuring to have expert nurse advice.  So glad test saying the right things.  Hurrah for the joey(s)!

And thank you TwiceBlessed.  Stomach it is (actually, I am a strange shape and have almost no fat on my thighs, so I don't think I have much choice!)

Hope you all have a lovely evening.  I have just been lying on the floor in Shivanasana position (i.e. doing nothing) for half an hour and feel wonderfully relaxed - even though the giant poodle came to lie on top of me half way through.  He can't resist a cuddle opportunity!

BlancheRabbit XX


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Mrs GG - Good luck lookign forward to the safe arrival of your little one.

Adelaide Roo - I tested on Friday again with a clearblue digitial just to make sure it said 3 weeks +.  I's hoping that the stressing will stop when I see a lovely little heartbeat or two!  Bit confused by what you said about the notes.  Is there a problem with my notes going from Hammersmith to my doctors?  Should I therefore ask them to give me a photocopy of my notes on Wednesday?

BlancheRabbit - Your technique sounds perfect.  DH and myself had real stresses this cycle as they had different needle tip this time.  Anyway we went to see our practice nurse and she was brilliant.  Not only did she give us some big needles just for filling but she also said it would cause a problem to remove the needle tip to double check the syringe is conmpletely clear of airbubbles.  Only thing is if you do this make sure you've over filled so you can push a little bit back into the bottle. 

Laura - When I did my own injections I used my stomach but when DH did them he used my bum.  One of my friends has diabetes and suggested using the stomach rather than the thigh hence I took his advice.  HAd to give my DH a talking to this time as he hates needles and hated doing the injections , but he wouldn't let me do them.  However they got to being really painful so I had to tell him that he had to be more decisive and do them as quickly as possible.  Believe it or not telling him that by trying not to hurt me he was actually really hurting me.  The injections improved ten fold and so did his confidence.  Another tip is to wiggle your toes when you are having your injection done that way your brain is focusing on moving your toes rather than the injection.

AFM - Well still no more bleeding so feeling a lot more confident.  Have spent the day on the sofa and DH has told my boss I'll be off today and tomorrow sick and then the rest of the week on holiday.  I knwo it sounds mad but I just want to fast forward to Wednesday now and then I can start to look forward to going to the doctors and organising my booking in app't. 

Pushoz


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

wow thank you ladies for all your comments, looks like the majority of you do stomach, my dh hated doing my thigh as it hurt and when i suggested this time around to go with stomach he disagreed, as im very skinny i have no fat on my stomach mostly muscle and he thinks it will hurt me more?!
to all the ladies who did inject in the stomach, where abouts do i inject side of the stomach? anywhere below belly button? bit confused and want 2 make sure i inject in the right place! lol xx sorry im worrying a little! x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Push - My notes are not going to the GP They stay at HH. All i got is a letter saying i have been discharged. The GP do not need to know much about the tx anyway, actually they only need to know when egg collection was so they can get the EDD. 

The notes i'm picking up is my antenatel notes from my local hospital that they are preparing. It will have the booking notes from MW and my blood results in


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Mighty Mini - Thanks for the reply so glad that it's something less for me to worry about!

Pushoz


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
Just realised we have a new home   , been so busy, not really checking posts , I thought you lot were very quiet! , so unlikely that I finally checked and saw the new link. 
I haven't read the posts yet, but lots of      to everyone  

Future Mummy


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

FM, me too, thought surely someone has posted since last week! hope all are well and everything going to plan for everyone!

xx


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

OMG I had my scan today and it's twins!!!!!!!!! Poor DH just keeps saying "oh boy".  Trying to stay chilled about everything whatever will be will be and we will sort everything out when it happens.

Just going to go and take my shock to hid in a quite corner!

Pushoz


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Back later but many congrats xxx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

OMG PUSHOZ..That is fantastic news!!! Are you over teh initial shock??Did you hv an inkling beforehand??

What symptoms hv you been feeling?I can't remember!!

CONGRATSXXXXXXXX


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow Pushoz!  Hurrah!!  

My father had IVF twins with my step-mum 12 years ago.  It was a crazy business, but they managed to cope and the children are amazingly beautiful, clever little people.

Good luck!!!

BlancheRabbit


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Congratulations pushoz!

how did you get on adelaide roo?

i am half way there now!!

mackster hows it going?

xx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Hiya Kirst..hope you coping with the wait ok!!

I am good thanks...am feeling a tad sick today and eating everything in my sight..then feeling sick again..it's a vicious cycle!!

I am testing on Monday..and meeting Adelaide Roo there-as we are doing it on same day!!

Hi to the rest of the gang..xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Push - OMG hun, how lovely!      
I'm getting you mixed up with Helen!


----------



## adelaide roo (Nov 10, 2009)

Push that is fantastic news...    
OMG if mackster and i have twins on board as well it will certainly have been a week of EC at the HH in early November!!
I am really feeling rough today, cramps though finally going and now just pure exhaustion and also slightly sick feeling. i have picked up a cold as well so not sure what the tiredness is down to..

Glory Push Twins.... OMG if that is me next week i will be i do not know what!! So when is your EDD i guess it is possibly earlier now and you can probably get them to agree to an elective c-section much easier if you want one.

Laura i used to not have a stomach before IVF drugs and also have a belly ring. Just do i like a clock face start at 12 and work back around towards 12 again, so it takes you nearly 2 weeks to get back to the same spot, below the belly button area is ok, but just above will do no harm. It does not really hurt much at first, i just found it got sore after 5 weeks of it, 1 week where i had to do it twice a day that got a bit tiring. Was lucky as work with nurses and midwives and so got them to do most of them and DH only a few. Good Luck


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Yay Pushoz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Woo hoo!!!

You and DH will handle twins, I've no doubt about it.  Look at what you've been through together already.

Congratulations honeybee, you've made my day     

Hi to everyone else!

xoxo


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Congratulations Pushoz, more HH twinnies  

I wont pretend it's easy, because it's not - but it's an honour being a twin Mummy and twice the joy.  I wouldn't want it any other way.

You and your DH will cope just fine.

I am from Lancashire so none of my family live closeby and my DH's family are in Ireland so it really is just us (well just me when he's at work and very long hours and often away from home!) You cope because you have to and you'll find they are quite patient - because they have to be..!

Lovely news  

Can't wait for Mackster and Adelaide Roo's results on Monday.


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello everybody

I started down-regging today!  

Since DH is away (and terrified of needles) I had to inject myself.  I thought this would be fine, until I was actually faced with having to stab the needle into my poor defenceless belly.  But when I finally gathered the courage it slipped in so easily.  Am very impressed by the sharpness of the needles!

Anyhow, I know this is very minor news compared the twinnies, but it is so great to be off the blocks... 

Lots of love

BlancheRabbit XX


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Well done BR - it feels great to get started    All the best for your scan.


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

YAY Blanche rabbit...let the games begin!!

How you doin KD ol buddy of mine?

Northern Fox..I also cannot wait till Mon..not long nowwwwwwwwwwww for Roo and I!!I have a feeling it might be twinbies!!!

I am in and out of sickness at the mo..being really hungry,then feeling sick n having diareah when I eat.Blah!!All good though.

I went to GP today and they asked where I wd like to have my delivery?St Marys is across the road from me in Paddington..so Ill prob opt for there.I had my IUI treatments there are they seemed ok.Does anyone know what their birthing dept is like?

Adelaide Rooski..how you doin babes?Still have a cold??Pls PM me with all your news.I now have a fricken audition after our scan on Mon...but hv pushed it back till after 2pm..so we can still chill afterwards and hv a gossip!!

Love to the rest of the gang.

BTW..I bought loads of Aesop products to use on face and when they arrived,hv realised they smell v aromotherapy like..does anyone know if they are safe to use??

Cheers

Mack xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

NF - Thats funny i used to live in Lancs and now live in Herts! Mum and dad now live in Dorset where i am from originally   

BR - Wow


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Small world Mini - where in Lancs?

How's the pregnancy progressing? Can't be long off your 12 wk scan? x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Preston then warrington (cheshire) (used to be Lancs!!) 
Scan week on monday!


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Thank you gang!  Feeling rather woozy now, but am going to distract myself by going to look at fashion photography and eat noodles with my best friend.

I'm still on the pill, and my acupuncturist tells me means that I won't feel the full effect of the Buserelin until I come off it next week, when all the oestrogen will disappear. 

It feels excellent to have really started.

Hugs all round

BlancheRabbit XXX


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Blanche Rabbit - Well done you it's such an achievement when you get the first one done.  I think that the only way to do it is just stab and hope!!! My DH chickened out when we came to do the first one, so in a fit of temper, and in front of one of our friends, I grabbed the needle and stabbed my stomach!

Northern Fox - Like Mighty Mini said it's a small world.  I used to live in Stockport and my parents both still live there.  As you can imagine it's really difficult as I'm an only child so feel that they are missing out on so much.

Pushoz


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Pushoz - brilliant news! 

Blanche R - well done you!

Mackster - maybe some of the ladies on the trimester threads can help you and recommend some products?  I don't like to use any scented/paraben/SLS filled products either but it's not easy!  M&S do a really nice natural range - not very glam but it works!

I was back in hosp on Tuesday - I had an Addison's crisis which I couldn't stablise at home so I needed i/v treatment  I'm feeling much better now.

Hi to everyone I've missed

Scooter


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Scooter...sorry to hear abt Addison's crisis..is everything ok now??


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

hey b/r well done i know how much of an acievement i felt when i had done my first injection!

scooter hope you are ok now

mackster i am confused - what are paraben/sls filled products?

xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

yeah I don't know either!   I'm using same stuff!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Pushoz, great news hun!  

Scooter, sorry about your hospital stay. I am glad you feel better now  
I am with you regarding the paraben filled products and all that crap that is in most products. Fortunately things are starting to change in Europe, and more paraben free products are on offer. Also anything with aluminium or formaldehyde is a big no no. The only thing I wonder is when the products don't have those things what is there to replace them? hopefully nothing worse! 
I seldom use any deodorant ( never really believed it was good to use them)and I am lucky I don't have a need for them but the rare occasions I do ( after sport sometimes) I use one that has no aluminium no paraben and no alcohol. Not sure if it does much though  
Same with housecleaning products and shampoo. The only thing I haven't changed is my make up   I don't use much , never have , but I like my light foundation or tinted moisturiser and my blush and my mascara, I don't have any allergies to them and always use the same brand , but I should look into this too.

I am working from home today and really taking it easy as I have been running everywhere since Monday, It is nice not to have to take the tube , and be under the rain ( although of course to day is rain free day ). I will also make sure I have a good one hour lunch ( maybe a bit more) to make up for my 15/20 mns lunch of the last few days ,in between visiting clients . 
I am sooooooo glad it is the week end starting soon, and can't wait to go on hols! in France  

I can't wait to watch Spooks tonight either!  

Have a nice week end all,

Future Mummy


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi girls - if anyone has had IUI at HH before, could you please PM me?  Nurse is ignoring my request for progesterone support saying it's not normal IUI protocol, so it would be great if I knew for certain that there had been cases before who'd received it.  Thanks in advance!  (Received a ridiculous email reply from them saying that implantation happens 2-3 dpIUI so getting AF 10dpiui isn't a concern.  OMG.)


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

http://www.safefetus.com/Search.asp

Here is a link to website which apparently details what is safe and not..I haven't checked it out yet.

KD..sorry hon,I went to St Marys for IUI!!

Gotta run..hi FM,Mini,Kirst and gang xxxxxxxx

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## ellenld (Jan 24, 2008)

Pushoz - congrats on it being twins.  Like Northern Fox says it is hard work but wonderful at the same time.

Northern Fox - what a coinicidence.  I'm originally from Lancashire too, living in Herts with twins.  I grew up in a village between Chorley and Southport and then my parents moved to the Ribble Valley and I went to school in Blackburn.

COngrats to all the other BFP's that there have been recently.  We're coping well here.  Oliver nad Freya are now 9 weeks.


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

BlancheRabbit - well done dear.

Pushoz - congrate on it being double blessing

kd74-  hun   thats all i can say.

May2


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I was just checking Mrs GG profile. A new arrival  , congratulations Hun !   I hope you are not too tired and that the birth went smoothly  

Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

[fly]      [/fly]
[fly]Hammersmith Hall of Fame! From 4 December 2009[/fly]​[fly]       [/fly]

Special Thoughts This Week Go To  
  

Loubes and DH on the premature birth and loss of your precious girls   
Carmens Early m/c 
Gillydaffodil failed 2nd ICSI Oct 09 
May2 BFN 
TwiceBlessed (ok purely selfish here, home situation still very stressful!) 

Welcome to our Newest Posters 

Adelaide roo
BlancheRabbit

Those DR/Stimming/on 2ww 

KD74 PUPO!!!
Kirst72 PUPO!!!

Next up for Treatment 

Laura2 2nd ICSI to start D/R 3 Dec 09 
Vickym1984 referral HH 23 Dec 09 for tx 2010
Scooter likely next tx spring 2010
BlancheRabbit D/R 3 Dec 09
Gillydaffodil FET 2010 
May2 2nd IVF coord appt 7 Dec
Sunflowerem initial appointment 25 November 09

Recovering from a negative cycle  
mich08 BFN 18 May 09 
Cawallinger BFN 9 Apr 09 
Natalie.e BFN 
Gillydaffodil BFN 17 Apr 09 /Oct 09 
Roxy x BFN March 09 
SarahTM BFN Feb 09 review 11 Feb 
Donkey BFN 
Gaye BFN Mar 09 
Roxy x BFN March 09 
Julie-Anne BFN March 09 
christinen BFN 10 Nov 08 
Wannabemum08 ectopic Sept 08 
Koko78 Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08 
nichola1975 (Nicky) Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar 
Chris x having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb 
candistar1 Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance - update? 
Emlapem BFN 25 Nov 08 
Devilinya followup 19 Feb after chem pgy Dec 08 
ELondon BFN 1 Dec 08

 HH ANGELS  (please let me know if you wish your angel to be remembered here) 

(Loubes) 3 Angel girls Holly Olivia and Daisy born too soon at 22+5
(Lisax) 2 Angel boys born too soon at 24 Weeks 
(Woo and DH) lost twin
(Nikki200 and DH and Angel Adam 
(Scooter) DH and Thomas and Angel Edward 
(TwiceBlessed) MMC 9.5w November 06

Parents to be   

Mackster BFP 22 November 09
Adelaide roo BFP 20 November 09
pushoz BFP 17 November 09 TWINNIES!
Mini the Mighty Chav BFP 23 October 09 EDD 30/06/10
Helenff BFP Oct 09 EDD 21/06/10 
Bea-Bea EDD ? TWINNIES! EDD 24/06/10
JPSCoey EDD 11 June 10
Christinen BFP 23 Sept 09
Cookie66 1 May 09 
Supriya 24 Feb 09

ANY UPDATES PLEASE!!!! 

homegirl natural BFP? news
Sudsy BFP ? news
Jameson777 BFP 22 October ? news
vholloway1978 BFP 23 Sept 08 ? news
Rafs- started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 news?
bobbob coord appt End Nov 08 - update?
Mimo starting ICSI ?? - update?
naneal awaiting appt for 3rd ICSI 
Bozzy (Lisa) starting tx in July 09 
beckic1 consultation 6 May 09 
Devilinya due to start 2nd IVF July/Aug 09 
dreamermel second ICSI prob April 09 
Peaches V HSG Jan 09 may need donor backup 
Kirsty (Kan1) 21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies! 
Shania35 from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD? 
saffronL from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28 Oct 08
marie#1 from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD? 
Rafs- started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 news?
bobbob coord appt End Nov 08 - update?
Mimo starting ICSI ?? - update?

HH Parents and babies! 

Ellenld - Mummy to Oliver and Freya born 2 October 2009
Baileybird - Mummy to natural miracle Isabella Bean born 25 September 09 8lb6oz
Jameson777 Mummy to little boy Tyler born 12 June 09
Britgrrl Mummy to little boy details?
Englishsetter Mummy to Grace and Joseph born 16 July 2009
Sara13 - Mummy to Leonardo born 10 March 09 
JandJ - Mummy to Charlie born 22 January 09 
NorthernFox - Mummy to George and Isabel 26 Dec 08 
biddy2 - Mummy to Nancy born 8 December 2008 
Ali M 7482 - Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08 
Hush - Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
TwiceBlessed - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz and Emily (natural miracle) born 22 June 09 7lb 15oz
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR - Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007 
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07 
Smileylogo (Emma) - Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07 
Britgrrl -Mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2 - Mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG) - Mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz and Ben born 2 December 09 9lb
Macca - Mummy to Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter - Mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz) 
ThackM (Michelle) - Mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - Mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - Mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz) and Amelia born  09
Shamrock - Mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - Mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M - Mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - Mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol - Mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007

HH LADIES WHO HAVE MOVED TO OTHER CLINICS & STILL POST GoodLuck 

(Mrs)bigfish123 moved to UCH May 09 expecting twins 
Secret Broody moved to UCH but had natural miracle baby boy Max Gabriel on 10th September weighing 6lb 7oz
Pumpkin1 1st appt early Nov 08 now at CRM 
Future Mummy moved to UCH IUI Aug 09 BFN deciding where to go from here...
loubeedood Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- 
Odette Mummy to Jack born 25 April 2009 
Totyu Moved to ARGC May 09 BFN 15 May 09 
yellowrose (Nicky) awaiting appt at Lister 
Natalie.e moving to Lister coord 23 March 
Roxy x moved to lister now expecting 
siheilwli

Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 020 8383 8167

I have trimmed down the list but may have taken off someone who needs to be here! Also please let me know if I have got 
anything wrong


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey ladies, i have had a bit of a bleed? only a week since et?
coud this be implantation or ...


xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

could be either or....sorry hon,  the   that is the 2ww but deffo dont give up yet


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

kirst 73


----------



## adelaide roo (Nov 10, 2009)

well done BR on your first needle. i had no problem with buserilin, just the odd headache and got a bit hot at times, but other than that nothing.. so hopefully it will be the same for you.

Only a couple of days to go to find out about how many i have on board, feeling absolutely exhausted beyond belief, but also have a cold so that is not helping. So am off to bed to watch i'm a celebrity...


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

KD you could ask your GP for them, or insist on speaking to one of the docs at HH. Ak for anna carby


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

[fly]CONGRATS MRS GG ON THE ARRIVAL OF BEN![/fly]


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Congratulations Mrs GG.

Hello to everyone.

Ellenld - can't believe the twins are 9 weeks now. Are you also coping alone with your family being in the North?

This Lancashire thing is getting very bizarre. I'm a born and bred Accrington lass, my family are now in Oswaldtwistle and Helmshore.

My twins will be celebrating their 1st birthday 3 weeks tomorrow (Boxing Day), I can't quite believe it! Both are crawling now so it's great fun  

Hope you all have a great weekend, Good luck with the scans on Monday Adelaide Roo and Mackster.

NF
x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

NorthernFox said:


> This Lancashire thing is getting very bizarre. I'm a born and bred Accrington lass, my family are now in Oswaldtwistle and Helmshore.
> 
> NF
> x


I'm in Blackburn, Go to Ossy mills for DD to play in the bubble factory!


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Morning gals,

I have my scan on Mon am and will be 6 weeks and 3 days..do you think they will see heartbeat/s by then?

Enjoy this lovely crisp weather all....makes a nice change from ze drizzle xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

I had mine at 6+1 and got a heartbeat


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Oooohhhh that pleases moi..thanks Mini babes xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I also saw Ks hb at 6+1 but please remember many clinics dont do the scans until 7w as sometimes you cant see them before that (and occasionally even later)  Good luck xxx


----------



## beckic1 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi Girls
Sorry to barge in - I joined here back in May when I had my first IVF cycle - ended in a BFN and unfortunately my second cycle ended last week with a chemical pregnancy and AF.
Last time I had a failed cycle HH just sent me a letter telling me when my next cycle was and I got a call saying they were sending the consent forms through.We have one more go left on the NHS and I was expecting it to happen the same as before - however This time however I received a letter asking me to come in for a review appt.

I was just wondering whether this had happened to anyone else and what was discussed at the review.

Both cycles have been straight IVF and i have responded OK but never fertilised enough for frosties.  Not sure what they might suggest to improve our chances next time - maybe ICSI? - but if this has happened to anyone else- or if anyone knows whether it is just standard procedure after two failed cycles that would be great to put my mind at rest.

Hugs and good luck to everyone,

Bx x x  x


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Mrs GG -MANY CONGRATULATIONS ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL OF BEN, well done you!  

Good luck to our ladies having scans tomorrow 

Scooter


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Congrats to Mrs GG!

Good luck for Mackster and Adelaide Roo tomorrow - I have my 12-week tomorrow and am absolutely terrified! Mackster, I had one at 6,3 and saw a nice flickering heartbeat . 

I had a review Beckic1 after my first failed cycle and the doctor just quickly went through the notes. My main concern was asking them if I could have more Gonal F the second time - other than that it was very straightforward. I'd think up some questions in advance, were there any particular concerns you have, any areas of treatment you weren't sure about? Ask about ICSI and whether it'd help.

Not sure if it's standard or not. I had to fight to get my review, but they thought they'd already asked me if I'd wanted one or not. It's probably a good thing to have, though.


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Congrats Mrs GG...WHOOHOOOO   

THANKS TO HELEN AND SCOOTER AND EVERYONE ELSE FOR TOMORROWS GOOD WISHES!!I can hardly wait!!!   

Hiya TB..hope i get to see my baby's beat tom!!!! 

Quick q...I have literally just eaten my tooth.It broke off whilst eating dinner..and I just wondered if anyone had those details of free dental on NHS for preggers peeps?Someone told me the other day..but I can't find...doh!!Do we get it straight away..or where do we apply?? 

Hi Beckic xx
   

One more sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeepxx
Roo..see you tomorrow hon...good luck as you go firstzz


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

goodluck mackster  helen and AR.

 Becki

Macster you get a form from the GP and send off for a card...


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Helen FF..I completely forgot you had your 12 week tomrw also...what time are you in HH?I will be there at 9.50ish...good luck xxxx

Thanks for advice xxx


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

I've been released into the wilderness, Mackster, so I'm going to a local hospital (Lister, Stevenage).

My midwife said I had to wait for my prescription/dentist forms, so if everything goes well I'm going to nag them tomorrow. But I think once you've had a scan you should be able to ask GP for them.


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Have you been for your 12 week scan already today Helen?How'd it go?xx
ps.I think you just meant..I won't be seein ye at HH??Good luck xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

good luck mackster and the others.  

The GP didn't even ask me if i had had a scan cos 'normal' women don't have early scans unless something is wrong so she gave me the forms straight away. I've had my card for ages!


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

My scan was great! Scary moment at first as sonographer said I'd drunk too much water and was squashing the baby 

But then once I was ready (again) we could see the little bub kicking away. Lovely moment. Maybe I can start to believe it now.

Hope everyone else's scans go well.


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Awesome news Helen!! Yippeeee   

I have just returned from HH and brunch with Adelaide Roo...

I will let her tell you her news...but we saw TWO HEARTBEATS fluttering away...I HAVE TWINBIES!!!!!!      They measure 6 weeks and 1 day and I am 6weeks and 3 days today..

I am sooooo thrilled!! I had Mohammad H..and he was really lovely and excited for us!!

We have now been released from HH....yipppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Good luck to all tomorrows testers and hi to everyone...am soo happy xx


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Twins - wow Mackster! Seems like there has been a few for HH recently - so excited for you


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

HelenFF - Congratulations on the good news at the 12 week scan.  I didn't realise that you were meant to have a card for prescriptions etc. DH just signed the back of the HH prescription to say I was pregnant when he went to pick up my extra bumbullets etc.  

Mackster - Welcome to the Twinbies club.  Has the shock disappeared yet?  We keep changing from pure excitement to absolute terror.

Adelaide Roo - Hope that everything went well for you.

Pushoz


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Congrats mackster, i knew you;d have twins!!  

Helen - I'm getting anxious about my 12week scan next week. Keep thinking its all going to go wrong   I have no reason to think this but everywhere i read i read that women have lost babies at 10 weeks then 11 then 12 arrrggghhh!! 
I can't wait for the scan as we saw the baby move a week ago when i had a scan so this one will be wonderful! Has the baby caught up in size now?


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Mini...I'm sure your 12 week will be just fine!!    ..how exciting,to see it moving!!Will you be able to know the sex at 12 weeks?Or too early?

PushOz..am over the moon..but also terrified-as hv no family here in UK to help out..oh Mammmaaaa!!

Thx Helen...now you can relax and enjoy being up the duff!!

I was with Adelaide Roo..and she is all good..she has gone shopping with her DH,so am guessing she will report her scan findings when back xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

mackster - No its 20 weeks that you can see the gender but we are having a surprise


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey Mini - I was very worried too. You read so many bad stories and I think, as women who have been through this process, we are almost used to expecting the worst - know what I mean? I was terrified beforehand, but then I saw my little one on screen, legs kicking away.

And yes, I am only a day behind now, which I'm happy with! My IVF was afternoon anyway so I think it all matches up really


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

great news girls!  Just waiting for ARs news then will update HoF next time Im on.... xxx


----------



## ellenld (Jan 24, 2008)

maxster - congrats on joining the twinnie club

helenff - just to let you know I had my two at Lister in Stevenage and have nothing but praise for the place.  Glad the 12 week scan went well.  Where do you live?  I'm in Hitchin

Northern Fox - my parents now live in Spain and my sister moved to Telford last year so its only uncles and cousins left in Lancashire.  would love to move up there one day though as do miss the place.

Mini - just want to wish you luck for your 12 week scan

All well here.  Babies are growing.  Ollie is now 9lb 10 and Freya is 5lb 6.  Reckon Ollie will be over 10lb when he gets weighed on Wednesday.  Got Freya looking at the computer as I write this.  She is very alert and seems to know what is going on


----------



## ellenld (Jan 24, 2008)

For all of you are expecting twins, did you know that there is twins thread. I used to post on there when I was pregnant and found it very useful

The link is below:-
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=213683.495


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

OMG Ellen..they are gorgeous(your twinbies)!!!!Yes..I shall be hopping over to twinbies thread soon!!

Mini..I don't blame you for waiting for surprise re sex..I always thought I would..but with twins..I kinda wanna know for some reason

Thx TB..I would say AR isn't feeling very well-as she vomited on train on way to HH..xx


----------



## ellenld (Jan 24, 2008)

Mackster - we found out what we were having.  If it had been just one then we would probably have left it as a surprise


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

I am too impatient for surprises - will be finding out asap! 

Hi Ellen - I'm in Hertford but hoping to move to Letchworth early next year so I'll be v.close to Hitchin.


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Great news on everyones scans!! 

Mackster - my GP gave me my prescription exemption form when I saw her to register my pregnancy.  As far as dental treatment goes I just told my dentist when I went in for an appointment and they asked me to sign a form then and there for free treatment.

Ellenld - your twins are beautiful

Scooter


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Congratulations Mackster, that is fantastic news - well done to you and your DH    

Helen - am so so pleased for you - really hope that everything goes smoothly for you here on in  

Roo - hope you're feeling better and that your scan went well!

Hi to everyone else xoxox


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Mackster, congratulations ! great news!  

Future Mummy


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

HelenFF - Congratulations on the good news at the 12 week scan.  

Mackster -  

May


----------



## adelaide roo (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi
All went well at our scan... we luckily have one baby!!
Well cannot be 100% as yet as two impanted, but one was slow and appears to have stopped growing. I need to go back for another scan next week to confirm that the second one stopped growing any further. We are really pleased as just wanted one child and the joey has a really strong heart beat.

Had a great brunch with mackster afterwards, she did not stop smiling about her twins!!
Oh and the brilliant news is NOT... nausea has kicked in full force and i vomited on the train yesterday and was rather close again today, leaving the office soon so that i miss the peak hour cattle of the tube..  xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Helen FF, wonderful news!


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hurrah hurrah for Mackster and Roo!!    But poor Roo and the vomiting...

TB could you add me to the Those DR/Stimming etc category - I've been downregging for six days now and should start stimming after my ?Suppressed Scan on the 23rd.  I'm quite enjoying the injections - I'm a strange one! And I don't have any real side effects yet as I'm still on the pill which is keeping my oestrogen levels up.  But I come off the pill on Thursday and who knows what will happen then...

DH is back from NYC - he had a wonderful time, so he is in a brilliant mood - and I am too!

Lots of love to everyone

BlancheRabbit


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

congrats Roo!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Sorry BR, sent it too soon!   

The fun starts when the stimming starts!! Lots of bloating!!!


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Congratulations all on your scans ladies.

AR and Mackster - looks like you both got exactly what you wanted which is great! 

Mackster, with twins you get lots of additional scans, I think I had them at 12 wks, 16 wks, 20 wks and every 3-4 weeks thereafter to ensure they were growing nicely etc. I was able to find out the sex at the 16wk scan and double checked at every scan I had after that - like they were going to change sex or something  

Good luck BR

Big hellos to everyone else

NF
x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Northen Fox , just seen the photo of your little ones, they are really cute  

Hello everyone  

Future Mummy


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Thx Blanche..I am  over the mooooooooooooooooooon!!!   ..I know what you mean abt enjoying the injections   ..feels like you are being proactive..and the cycle is REALLY HAPPENING!!!

Thanks for the excitement May,Helen,FM,TB,KD,SCoots,Ellen,Rooski and Mini...and anyone else I hv rudely excluded    

Hope you feeling better t day Roo ol buddy!I was as bloated as santa claus last night.At a work function and felt like I was going to explode..so windy..ahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!I skipped dinner,and am now feeling tad deflated..phew!!
We also in process of buying new bed.We currently sleep on an orthapedic mattress on floor..I am already whingeing abt gtg up in the early hours!!

Thanks for the HOF TB!!!How are you this week?My EDD is 30th July 10,for single and earlier for twinies.How did your bubs go in Huggies comp?

Northern Fox...I LOVE THE TWINS as Santa!!What are their names again?Hope I get loads of scans...our hospital has just sent us a form re coming in on the 12th Jan..that must be 12 weeks...do they do a downs test earlier?

Anyhoooo..love to all my FF buddies..have a great day in the sunshine xxxx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Aww thank you Future Mummy - hope you're well.

Mackster - their names are George and Izzy. Re: Downs tests. I think in a single pregnancy they combine blood tests with a scan and give you the probability however with twins one can mask the other with blood tests and it could show as both having it or neither if one of them does. I was told that blood tests were therefore useless for me and was given a nuchal scan at 12 weeks which measures the thickness of the skin (I think) behind the babies neck which is a big indicator or downs. Hope this helps.

NF
x


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

Great news Mackster and Roo - Congratulations!!!!

Blanche - you'll be amazed how quickly time flies once you are started 

xx


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Mackster and Roo

Well done on the scan going so well.  Mackster glas there is someone else alongside me going through the twins experience.  Went to see the doctor today and I've got my midwife appointment booked for next Wednesday unfortunately DH has had to cancel some appointments so that he can come with me.  Had a chat with the doctor about the swine flu jab and think I will probably have it however our doctors aren't doing anymore until the New Year oh joy.

If I've missed anyone I apologise but I hope that everyone is ok.

Pushoz


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

push you don't need DH there for MW appt, its just a load of form filling and check blood pressure and urine. Mine came to the house!


----------



## SunflowerEm (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey Girls, 

Mackster, thats excellent news being twinnes very pleased for you hun xx

Well girls, we had our second appointment today to go through OH's SA again (the first one, no sperm was found)
well its not good news, the second sample was the same, no sperm found at all.... we are heartbroken  

OH had to have blood tests and a chromosome blood test today, and Mr Trew has requested an ultrasound scan for OH and we go back at the end of Jan... i just can't believe our luck...

Has anyone got any positive stories after going through the same thing... 

Me and OH had a good chat after the last appointment, and we ruled out aboption and donor sperm...
im just praying this doesn't change/ruin our relationship, i was trying my best to be strong for OH when inside my heart is breaking i didn't cry infront of OH because i didn't want him to feel any worse than he already does.... i just don't know what to do with myself i feel completely numb about the whole thing.... i know i need to stay positive and pray when he has the scan they find he does produce sperm and his tubes are blocked or something.... 

Sorry to bring the thread down as there has been such great news lately 
xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

sunflower -     We did have sperm but it was very poor quality and then after lots of tests we found they had chromosomal abnormality which could cause M/C or deformity to the child. I had 2 chem pg at this point so put it down to the sperm. I was heartbroken that i may not have DHs child, he was more matter or fact and said if its broken then fix it and was all for donor sperm. It took me a while to come to terms with it. We couldn't afford PGD so this was our only option or carry on trying and wasting money with his sperm. I'm not trying to pursaude you to go with donor sperm but don;t disregard all options just yet. 
You still have lots of options left. Mr T wants to do a scan, so thats a start. I don't know much about Tesse but thats an option. 
Mr T will help you and give you lots of advice. He won't let you do somwthing that he feels is a waste of time or waste of money. 
Have you looked on the male fertility threads on here?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0

There are lots of advice on there. You could see a uroligist, we saw mr ramsey who is fab, he can suggest lots of things. You can see him privatly or through NHS. He has a clinic at HH too. But we saw him at Devonshire place london.

We decided our route would be donor sperm due to the fact my age wasn't getting younger and we just wanted a baby. Glad we did cos my eggs decided to make a turn for the worst!!! 

I couldn't be more grateful for our donor but i know its not for everyone.


----------



## SunflowerEm (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for your advice MM its very helpful 
xx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Sunflower    As Mini says, don't feel any pressure just yet to make decisions on what to do next.  See what Mr T recommends at your next appt.  xoxo


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Sunflower   ,
Sometimes men react a bit different from women, and maybe the shock of hearing doctor T's news made him say "no" to alternatives you mentionned, straight away, but giving him time to think he might change his mind?
also, would it be worth your DH having accupuncture? maybe it can help him deal with the stress relating to infertility ( and stress in general) and also improve things with the sperm? 
It is good that Dr T is on the case  

Future Mummy


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Sunflower Em    it may feel hard and never ending now...but you will get there.Babies come in their own good time..and I know your time will be soon.   to your DH..as the girls say-he will come around to different ideas once his head stops spinning.
FM's acupuncture advise is very sound..it can help loads..and as KD says..phew that Mr T is on the case!!  

Pushoz..yay..we can support one another through the twin pregnancy!I have just received a letter from my new hospital (St Mary's Paddington-it's literally one st away from me)saying my mid wife appt isn't until the 12th Jan,and they don't scan on that day!!I wonder when my next scan will be?I'll be almost 12 weeks on the MW appointment.Grrrr wanna know my scan date!!!
How far gone will you be on your MW appt day?Are they scanning you again then?

NorthernFox..love those names..they are soooo cute How do you find it having twins?Do you need a lot of help?How about those monster buggies for two (these are the kinds of things going through my head...bigger buggies..   )

Hi Kirst,Blanche,FM,TB,Mini and Rooski and anyone I hv rudely left out xxx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi girls, sadly this time it hasn't worked..

Does anyone know what happens next?
xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

sunflower em, KD and Kirst


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh Kirst      so sorry honey xxx Not sure what happens next-I think you go in for a consultation?xxxx


----------



## charlie and lola (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

I hope you don't mind me posting here. I will be having my second IVF attempt at Hammersmith Hospital in Jan 2010.

I have found this thread and thought it might be nice to say 'Hello' and to see if anyone will be cycling in January 2010?

Had my co ordination today, and I'm back on Fertility Friends after a few months off.

Look forward to meeting you all.

Charlie and Lola x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Charlie, welcome (back)  

Kirst, I'm so sorry. I think the next step is an appt for a review.   you'll be second time lucky xoxo


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

SunflowerEM will I do as you good news story?  Despite having been told DH had a low sperm count when I got to Hammersmith DH admitted what he meant by low was zero!!!!!!!  All those years of trying for a baby.  Anyway he has blocked tubes so they had to do a minor operation to remove the sperm directly from the testes.  DH went into the private wing for 7am and I picked him up and brought him home at about 2.30pm.  He had the funniest sling on, really struggled not to laugh, and got sent home with super strength pain killers 3/4 of the pack are still in the drawer.  

He actually said that the operation was far easier than he expected and a lot less painful!!!!  I panicked that there wouldn't be any sperm but there was and they told him as soon as he came round that they had found "loads", it froze fine and then defrosted again fine.  DH didn't have an ultrasound but did have all the blood tests.

Fingers crossed everything will be ok.

Pushoz


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

SunflowerEM - a friend of mine has just had her 2nd IVF baby as her husband had previously had a vasectomy after having children in a previous relationshap. He had the operation reversed but no sperm came through so they also had to remove the sperm directly from the testes and as mentioned. They have two children now.

Good luck hun x

Mackster - I'll PM you.

Sorry Kirst and KD74  

Hello everyone
NF x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Kirst, KD,


----------



## SunflowerEm (Sep 22, 2008)

kirst73 said:


> Hi girls, sadly this time it hasn't worked..
> 
> Does anyone know what happens next?
> xx


Kirst, 
I am so sorry to hear your very sad news...


----------



## SunflowerEm (Sep 22, 2008)

pushoz said:


> SunflowerEM will I do as you good news story? Despite having been told DH had a low sperm count when I got to Hammersmith DH admitted what he meant by low was zero!!!!!!! All those years of trying for a baby. Anyway he has blocked tubes so they had to do a minor operation to remove the sperm directly from the testes. DH went into the private wing for 7am and I picked him up and brought him home at about 2.30pm. He had the funniest sling on, really struggled not to laugh, and got sent home with super strength pain killers 3/4 of the pack are still in the drawer.
> 
> He actually said that the operation was far easier than he expected and a lot less painful!!!! I panicked that there wouldn't be any sperm but there was and they told him as soon as he came round that they had found "loads", it froze fine and then defrosted again fine. DH didn't have an ultrasound but did have all the blood tests.
> 
> ...


wow... thats an excellent positive story... thank you so much.. 
xx


----------



## SunflowerEm (Sep 22, 2008)

NorthernFox said:


> SunflowerEM - a friend of mine has just had her 2nd IVF baby as her husband had previously had a vasectomy after having children in a previous relationshap. He had the operation reversed but no sperm came through so they also had to remove the sperm directly from the testes and as mentioned. They have two children now.
> 
> Good luck hun x


Another positive story... thank girls you lot are the best !!! 
xx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Kirst - so sorry, thinking of you  

Sunflower em - hope you are managing to stay positive

Scooter


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello to all you lovely Hammersmith ladies!

After reading Charlie and Lola's post yesterday I finally plucked up the courage to post on this thread - I feel a bit like I am walking in on someone elses conversation!

My husband and I have our co-ordination appointment at the Hamersmith next week and are due to start treatment in January. It has felt a struggle to get here but it is such a relief to finally feel like we can move forwards. 

Reading peoples stories on this thread is so inspirational and the support shown is amazing, I hope that I will be able to get to know you all

Pepper x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Charlie and Lola, welcome back  

pepperoni welcome!  lots of    for your apppointment next week   

what a cold but nice weather today. Sunshine! DH and I are going for a long walk in the park and then lunch outside , not often we can get a glimpse of sun. I wish you all a very nice week end  

Future Mummy


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

welcome Pepper

This thread is exactly like you have said!!
Any questions - ask - i found everyone really helpful and most of mine were answered

The staff at the clinic are all fantastic!

Really friendly and caring

Happy Weekend to all the HH ladies! What are all your plans? I was thinking of going to Winter Woinderland tomorrow

xx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Pepper!  Welcome     This site is fantastic - lots of great support, advice and knowledge-sharing.  I'm doing IUI #2 in January so our paths may cross!  Good luck!

Pushoz & Mackster - saw something today that made me think of you both - I'd parked behind a car which had a little stick-on sign in the back window: "Twins Onboard"   

Happy Saturday everybody else!


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi girls just a quickie see if ne 1 can help!....

i started down reg about a week ago, i was advised to stop taking the pill yesterday but today i have had some blood and brown spotting! 
this cycle is different to my 1st one as my first one i was never put on the pill first but this one i was put on the pill for a month to ensure my treatment fell into hammersmiths xmas schedule!

should this be any thing to worry about? or is this normal?? little confused! xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Laura -Yes you are meant to have a bleed during d'reg. You have to make the lining thin.  

Kirst - I'm so sorry about your news     Take care. 

welcome charlie and lola and Pepper   

Hey FM, are you spending xmas here or gay paris??!  

Just put the tree and other dust collecters up! House is a tip now   I have a headache, not sure if its pg related or not.


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Thank you for all the welcoming messages.... and for any bubbles!! Was quite excited when I logged on to see I had a few! I think my DH thinks I have gone completely mad, don't think he quite understands the whole bubble concept!! I think its fab!

Mighty mini feeling the xmas decorations, just made a start on ours - its exhausting!! Having to take a break to fully enjoy x-factor final (oh dear, how sad!)

Kirst73 how was winter wonderland? Drive past it everyday and not quite made it in yet. Today would have been a perfect day for it, cold and sunny, lovely and christmasy.

Kd74, good luck with IUI #2, support in jan will be great, fingers crossed for a lucky new year for us all

Pushoz and mackster - twins are so exciting! DH has twin sisters and we have just spent the afternoon with them both - both had baby girls in july a couple of days apart and look very alike!!

Hope the sun is shinning again tomorrow
Pepper x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

welcome Charlie and Lola and Pepperoni!


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

hi all wondering if anyone can help me here?
reading lots of posts and begining to wonder
people whi like me have had the wrong result are saying they have had a rather heavy and longer bleed than a normal af?

i had a lighter and shorter version b4 test day and have had nothing since??

getting a bit confused now!

heard nothing from hh and wondering whether i should test again?


xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

what day did you test on?


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

day 14 the official test day that they gave me?
xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

♥ Mighty Mini ♥ said:


> Hey FM, are you spending xmas here or gay paris??!


None of the above: we are going to Brittany , to my home town, by the sea. Can't wait 

Kirst , IVF cycles can really disturb AF and you can have a light or very heavy flow after a cycle . if you had AF before test date , it could be a light one and you could have an heavy one after. Did you have a blood test done by HH? also the length of cycles after treatments can be different from usual.
If you are not sure it was AF , test again ?

Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

it won't do any harm testing again. My AFs after tx weren't very heavy either, even after my M/C i hardly bled at all which surprised me.  

FM - Have fun in france


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey hope you have a fanastic time in France, I am off there on Friday for the weekend - can't wait!

Thanks for all your support and advice reckon just sit it out and see 

Just got back from Winter Wonderland - was cool, even bigger than the last couple of years, good old roller coaster and a couple of mulled wines and a cheesy bratwurst lol

xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

12 week scan went well. Wriggler wouldn't stop moving!  

I been put forward 3 days so now OTD is 27th June!


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

OMG Mini..that is soooo exciting!!Can't believe your 12 week scan has been and gone!!! 

Hi to everyone else...sorry have been AWOL all wend-hv had a high maintenance Canadian mate staying with us and 4 Xmas parties to go to (I cancelled almost all of em)and one at my house (in which I ended up in my pj's by 1am shooing everyone out).

Kirst...are you gonna test again babes??

How are you madame KD??Not long nowwww..  

FM..oooh your hols sounds lovely!!We are off to St Ives for 7 days tomorrow..with board games and supplies....on the beach too..can't wait!!!

I am massive at the mo..look about 5 months preggers.

What maternity jeans are best?H&M are too short for my wierdly long body,as are Topshop ones...

Welcome Pepper...this will be your second home...xxx   

Hiya Charlie and Lola 

Hi to TB,Adelaide Rooski and Northern Fox and everyone else..am off to the shops..AGAIN!!

PS.we live close to Winter Wonderland and it is soooooooooooooooo worth the trip (night time is best..as more magical)xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Mackster, have a brilliant time in St Yves! I am starting Christmas parties and lunches tomorrow, I think I will put on weight by the end of the week , then more while in France  

mini, fantastic , you must feel a bit more relax after the 12 weeks scan  

Kirst, have a lovely week end on my turf  

Bonne soirée to everyone,

Future Mummy


----------



## charlie and lola (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Thank you for your big warm welcome .

I hope everyone is keeping well.

Pepper is doing January 2010 cycle too, anyone else?

Charlie and Lola xx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Mackster - Seraphine are the best jeans, I'm tall and they were the only ones that were long enough and fitted nicely (expensive but worth it!).

Hi everyone else!

Scooter


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey girls, haven't been about in a while and will still be dipping in and out a bit for now. Our referral appt at st albans is a week on wednesday, so is finally getting there now

Hoping to have a consultation in march and start tx June/July maybe?


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Charlie and Lola, welcome back  

pepperoni welcome

We are also on the Jan 2010 treatment wagon, will start DR arround the 24th of Jan.

Mackster i sent you a PM.

  and Big hello to everyone else.
Will be taking my friends kids to Winter Wonderland on Monday, looking forwad to being a kid again. 

May2


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Am just on the train heading to our hols!! Thx for jean suggestion Scooter,I ended up buying 2 x size 14 h&m maternity jeans( skinny leg) yesterday,but wd LOVE a pair of Seraphine ones!might look on eBay!can't believe how big I am,normally size 10!!!Hi May,oooh the fun is about to start eh?Jan us a great time to start as everyone will be detoxing anyhow,so you won't be missing out!!winter winderland is awesome fun too( but ruddy cold ...so rug up)Hi Vicky and enjoy ye parties FM...enjoy it while u can.Hi to everyone else..... Xxxxx


----------



## adelaide roo (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi All
welcome Pepper and Cahrlie & Lola.. Sorry i have been AWOL all week.. Had a horrible scare.
You may remember we had 2 that implanted, but only one has a heartbeat. i was advised it would just be absorbed by my body, even a midwife at work told me the same thing.
Complete nonsense and i had a miscarriage with blood and clots on thursday at work and ended up in A&E. Luckily Joey had survived all the trauma of the other one going and i am back again to HH just to double check all is still well and then be D/C to the GP.
Still feeling sick, not as bad today, so worry as we all do, but know it should be ok as Joey appears a strong one.

Mackster enjoy Cornwall
x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

oh hun i'm sorry to hear that., Hope you are ok and joey is keeping strong


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

((HUGS)) AR glad Joey ok.  E survived what I thought was a normal AF some beanies are just very strong!


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome AR but sorry to hear about your scare, so pleased to hear that Joey is still doing ok. 

While I am waiting for treatment all the success stories really help you to stay positive and it is so good to hear all your updates.

May2 - if things all go to plan I should be DR at about the same time as you, all dependent on AF that is! Always drags when waiting for an important date!

Kirst73 - hope that you are doing ok?

Pepper x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

AR, what a scare! I am so glad Joey is doing fine   

Future Mummy


----------



## bigfish123 (Dec 2, 2008)

Evening Ladies  

Its been a while since I posted on here......but I just wanted to tell you that last Friday Mrs Bigfish gave me two beautiful daughters - Eva & Darcy (7lbs & 5lbs 9)

Mr Bigfish could not be happier....   

Its a tough road you are all on - but the end results are well worth it

Good luck to you all 

Night ladies


----------



## Greyhounds (Jan 21, 2008)

Many congratulations Mr and Mrs Bigfish!!!!!!       
You are an inspiration!!!


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Awww such a nice message Mr Bigfish...congrats to you both!!You sound like a lovely DH!! And I love the names..Darcy is a fave of mine too.

How you feeling Roo?Hope Joey has snuggled in now and can move around,now he is solo  ...PM me when you get back from HH scan.

We in Cornwall and am not best pleased with my DH...romantic holiday my butt!!!He has only set his alarm for 7am and vowed to do an hr of work in the am and in the pm.I was picturing breakfast in bed...lay in's etc.Mustn't complain,as it is GORGEOUS here.I am looking at the sea as I type..but still!!
Am feeling quite drab today..my roots are filling up my chav looking hair,skin is dry and getting dumpy...and there is a massive HOT TUB here...hee heeee...I might just dip my toes in.

Sorry..am really very happy...just having one of those mornings!!

Good luck to all those who have scans and appts today!!

Kirst how you feeling??

KD..you are almost there kiddo...so is May.I think Jan is going to be a swell month for you all.

Anyhow..am off to give my DH  a boot up the butt   +  

Hi FM,TB,NorthernFox,Pepper,Gilli,Mini and the gang xxx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi all,

I am new here but wanted to say hello   and good luck to you all! 

I just called Hammersmith and I start dr on 31st Dec, so it's a booze-free New Year's Eve for me! Is anyone else starting around then/in early Jan?  

Kate xx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

*Yay for the BigFishes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* I'm so thrilled for you all, and I *love* the girls' names - they are beautiful.

TB - very cute pic!

Adelaide - poor you! That must've been incredibly stressful - glad your little joey is safe and snug xoxo

Kate - welcome 

Hi everyone else... it's snowing really heavily now here in West London! The snowflakes are massive! Yay!!!! (well, yay as long as it doesn't stop me getting to spin tonight!)

[fly]          [/fly]


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Congrats Bigfishes....I guess you are a mini school of fishes now!!

Welcome ~Kate77

Thx KD

cant stop....just updating HOF


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

[fly]      [/fly]
[fly]Hammersmith Hall of Fame! From 16 December 2009[/fly]​[fly]       [/fly]

Special Thoughts This Week Go To  
  

Kirst73 BFN Dec 09 
Kd74 BFN Dec 09 
Loubes and DH on the premature birth and loss of your precious girls   
Carmens Early m/c 
Gillydaffodil failed 2nd ICSI Oct 09 
May2 BFN 
TwiceBlessed (ok purely selfish here, home situation still very stressful!) 

Welcome to our Newest Posters 

Kate77
Pepperoni
Charlie and Lola
Adelaide roo
BlancheRabbit

Those DR/Stimming/on 2ww 

Laura2 2nd ICSI to start D/R 3 Dec 09 
BlancheRabbit D/R 3 Dec 09

Next up for Treatment 
Pepperoni consultation appt w/beg 14 Dec 09
Vickym1984 referral HH 23 Dec 09 for tx 2010
Kate77 DR from 31 Dec 09
Charlie and Lola 2nd IVF Jan 2010
Scooter likely next tx spring 2010
Gillydaffodil FET 2010 
May2 2nd IVF coord appt 7 Dec
Sunflowerem initial appointment 25 November 09

Recovering from a negative cycle  
Kirst73 BFN Dec 09
KD74 BFN Dec 09
mich08 BFN 18 May 09 
Cawallinger BFN 9 Apr 09 
Natalie.e BFN 
Gillydaffodil BFN 17 Apr 09 /Oct 09 
Roxy x BFN March 09 
SarahTM BFN Feb 09 review 11 Feb 
Donkey BFN 
Gaye BFN Mar 09 
Roxy x BFN March 09 
Julie-Anne BFN March 09 
christinen BFN 10 Nov 08 
Wannabemum08 ectopic Sept 08 
Koko78 Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08 
nichola1975 (Nicky) Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar 
Chris x having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb 
candistar1 Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance - update? 
Emlapem BFN 25 Nov 08 
Devilinya followup 19 Feb after chem pgy Dec 08 
ELondon BFN 1 Dec 08

 HH ANGELS  (please let me know if you wish your angel to be remembered here) 

(Loubes) 3 Angel girls Holly Olivia and Daisy born too soon at 22+5
(Lisax) 2 Angel boys born too soon at 24 Weeks 
(Woo and DH) lost twin
(Nikki200 and DH and Angel Adam 
(Scooter) DH and Thomas and Angel Edward 
(TwiceBlessed) MMC 9.5w November 06

Parents to be   

Mackster BFP 22 November 09 Twinnies EDD 30 July 2010
Adelaide roo BFP 20 November 09
pushoz BFP 17 November 09 TWINNIES!
Mini the Mighty Chav BFP 23 October 09 EDD 27/06/10
Helenff BFP Oct 09 EDD 21/06/10 
Bea-Bea EDD ? TWINNIES! EDD 24/06/10
JPSCoey EDD 11 June 10
Christinen BFP 23 Sept 09
Cookie66 1 May 09 
Supriya 24 Feb 09

ANY UPDATES PLEASE!!!! 

homegirl natural BFP? news
Sudsy BFP ? news
Jameson777 BFP 22 October ? news
vholloway1978 BFP 23 Sept 08 ? news
Rafs- started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 news?
bobbob coord appt End Nov 08 - update?
Mimo starting ICSI ?? - update?
naneal awaiting appt for 3rd ICSI 
Bozzy (Lisa) starting tx in July 09 
beckic1 consultation 6 May 09 
Devilinya due to start 2nd IVF July/Aug 09 
dreamermel second ICSI prob April 09 
Peaches V HSG Jan 09 may need donor backup 
Kirsty (Kan1) 21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies! 
Shania35 from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD? 
saffronL from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28 Oct 08
marie#1 from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD? 
Rafs- started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 news?
bobbob coord appt End Nov 08 - update?
Mimo starting ICSI ?? - update?

HH Parents and babies! 

Ellenld - Mummy to Oliver and Freya born 2 October 2009
Baileybird - Mummy to natural miracle Isabella Bean born 25 September 09 8lb6oz
Jameson777 Mummy to little boy Tyler born 12 June 09
Britgrrl Mummy to little boy details?
Englishsetter Mummy to Grace and Joseph born 16 July 2009
Sara13 - Mummy to Leonardo born 10 March 09 
JandJ - Mummy to Charlie born 22 January 09 
NorthernFox - Mummy to George and Isabel 26 Dec 08 
biddy2 - Mummy to Nancy born 8 December 2008 
Ali M 7482 - Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08 
Hush - Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
TwiceBlessed - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz and Emily (natural miracle) born 22 June 09 7lb 15oz
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR - Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007 
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07 
Smileylogo (Emma) - Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07 
Britgrrl -Mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2 - Mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG) - Mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz and Ben born 2 December 09 9lb
Macca - Mummy to Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter - Mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz) 
ThackM (Michelle) - Mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - Mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - Mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz) and Amelia born  09
Shamrock - Mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - Mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M - Mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - Mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol - Mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007

HH LADIES WHO HAVE MOVED TO OTHER CLINICS & STILL POST GoodLuck 

(Mrs)bigfish123 moved to UCH parents of 2 daughters Eva and Darcy born 11 December 09 
Secret Broody moved to UCH but had natural miracle baby boy Max Gabriel on 10th September weighing 6lb 7oz
Pumpkin1 1st appt early Nov 08 now at CRM 
Future Mummy moved to UCH IUI Aug 09 BFN deciding where to go from here...
loubeedood Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- 
Odette Mummy to Jack born 25 April 2009 
Totyu Moved to ARGC May 09 BFN 15 May 09 
yellowrose (Nicky) awaiting appt at Lister 
Natalie.e moving to Lister coord 23 March 
Roxy x moved to lister now expecting 
siheilwli

Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 020 8383 8167

I have trimmed down the list but may have taken off someone who needs to be here! Also please let me know if I have got anything wrong. T


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Congratulations Mr & Mrs Bigfish - what a lovely Christmas present x


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Congratulations big fish on the arrivals of the little fish!!

Cornwall and views of the sea sounds v lovely mackster - I would very much use the fact that DH is working.... an hour in the morning AND an hour in the evening... surely that all adds up to 2 surprises or presents for you I seem to remember that you were after a certain pair of jeans

Loving the snow for that real christmasy feel but its never quite as much fun when your in London and not standing at the top of a mountain with a snowboard on your feet!!

Welcome Kate to the Hammersmith thread!

Pepper x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

pepper I am so sorry there seems to have been a glitch with the hall of fame. I KNOW I put you on there as a new poster as well as being up for treatment but I must not have saved it...will put you on now!! I save as a word file you see...

(if anyone else is missing anything update wise let me know)

Im off to Cornwall on Monday...!


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Thank you twice blessed - I do believe you, I saw my name there the other day! Just too many people for you to keep track of!!
I am on the list for starting treatment still so I won't be totally offended  

Hope you enjoy cornwall 

Px


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

congrats mr Bigfish. I've been looking out for your post as knew they were due any time!!  

Welcome Kate


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Just popping by to say thank you for your warm welcomes. It's been great reading all your stories and I can't wait to start our tx.

Kate xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Mr and Mrs Bigfish, well done! congratulations!   

Future Mummy


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks Pepperoni..that's a great theory!! I bought those jeans on ebay last night whilst he was working!!Ha!!Although I have NO IDEA what size they are?I think they are 90cm..is that huge  

Hey KD..just reading your ticker...I bet you get preggers before your trip home   !!!That's how it seems to universally work..book an expensive airline ticket, and then a baby comes along and you are unsure whether to fly!!!   

Worth it though,eh??Best laid plans and all that...

TB..which part of Cornwall are you coming to?It has been sunny every day here.We might take a bus trip to Penzance today!!

Am sooo relaxed..but the days are FLYING by sooo quickly!!!Want them to slowwwwwwwwwww down!!


Hi to Kate,Roo(i hv PM'd you),FM,Northern Foxxy(I'll PM you back when home later),May,Kirst,Mini Gaga,Big fish and the whole gang xx


----------



## SunflowerEm (Sep 22, 2008)

Massive congrats Mr & Mrs Bigfish... what beautiful names.... 
hope mum and babies are doing well xx

Hello.... everyone else, hope you are all doing ok... 

OH had his ultrasound scan on Tuesday (my birthday !!) and had a great birthday present, because the guy doing the scan said that everything looked 'perfect' but that made us more confused... can they see the sperm via the ultrasounds, so would he mean the tubes are perfect which could mean his sperm is no good... OH didnt want me to go in with him and being a typical man he didn't think to ask what was 'perfect' 

We don't go back until the 27th Jan... which means we've got all this hanging over us over xmas and new year....   

xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Sunflowerem, you could call them tomorrow and ask to speak to doc or ultrasound person who did the scan ( probably insist and refuse to get off the line until you speak to doc  )
you don't have to wait . If reception refuses to put you through, say you want to speak to manager , believe me, it is your right to ask a question by phone to a doc about your scan  
alternatively you can email your consultant and ask him details and what it all means .
I am off to my Christmas party  , so changing now to a little black dress and jacket and nice shoes, will freeze even more   but , at least we have ordered a taxi.  
Soon on hols, I can not wait!  
Have a nice evening all,

Future Mummy


----------



## adelaide roo (Nov 10, 2009)

sunflower if you are worried, then email the dr.. just look up their names on the IVF HH webiste and add @imperial.nhs.uk
i did this last night to anna carby as i again has some bleeding, much lighter this time and was wanting to check that it was normal after a M/C one week ago and then a scan the day before and she emailed me back a few hours later and said yes expected and offered me another scan if i want. They are really helpful (drs anyway) and so email yours and ask.
my bleeding stopped again as quick as it started and now just small bits of old blood, so think joey is moving the other ones bits and pieces out of the way to make more room!!
all snowed in at home with the log burner on.. cannot even get a tesco delivery for a week as all slots booked.. what is the world coming to.
anyone else had spotting during their pregnancies? supposedly it can be quite normal, but can say it is scary..  
have a great weekend to all xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Sunflowerem, did you manage to get in touch with your cons?

AR, glad Anna emailed you back quickly  , if she is not worried , it really means it is OK ( I understand you are worried though   ),  Great she offered another scan though, it will help you maybe relax a little bit when you see Joey . 

I had a great Christmas party yesterday,  taking it easy today ,went to the pub with colleagues at lunch time, and really finishing some paperwork now and then I am on holidays! ,  going to France on Tuesday  

Have a nice week end all, keep warm  

Future Mummy


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi girls, hope you're not too chilly with all this snow hanging around?!!  It's very pretty though - I love it!

Quick Q re; travelling with meds - did you put them (drugs, needles, etc) in your checked-in luggage or in your carry-on luggage?  And if the latter, is the prescription enough paperwork to get it through security??

Wishful thinking on my part that I'll get an AF naturally (during our hols) but want to be prepared just in case!

xoxo


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Oooooh not sure babes!!I would probably pack em in my suitcase (as you won't need them on the flight)..just bubble wrap the bottles up!!
Remind me where you are going again?Have a FAB time and hope AF swings by whilst you are away   

Cornwall is fabulosso..hv only had one pretty night of snow...getting a bit cold now though.

How is everyone else?

I am feeling fine..just very vomitey every a.m..and can't walk up hills-but other than that..all good.

Anyhooo..Happy holidays KD and to everyone else too xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

suitcase is fine. We took mine in the suitcase and the px letter and protocol is fine. They didn't ask anything.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

whizzing by as may well be offline til Jan depending on whether or not I can get the computer in the car tomorrow...

KD I may be tempted to say hand luggage (having warned them in advance and letting maybe the steward/ess put them somewhere safe if they are worried about security etc) just in case the main luggage goes awol? Dunno really...

Have a great time...one and all.

Mackster do I understand I am swapping places with you and coming to cornwall tomorrow? xx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey TB..Yes indeeeeed!!

St IVES is still lovely and sunny.We just spent entire day lounging in ze sunshine..it's tres cold now though!!!

A seagull grabbed my pastie outta my hand and ate it!!Quite scary really..as it's wing boshed me in the face!!Ha.

Where abouts in Cornwall are you heading matey?xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Just outside Launceston.


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Getting very envious of everyone talking about holidays as I don't get any time off over christmas   but I am excited as its only 12 days until the new year and that means the start of treatment! 

Was very happy to come home on thursday with my little purple bag filled with needles, syringes and drugs... just can't wait till I can actually start them now!!

Hope you have all had as much fun in the snow as we have, although it is now just like a giant ice rink when we leave the house! 

lots of christmas love and best wishes
Pepper x


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

hey ladies well none of you would be jealous of me at present lol!

i am presently stuck in PARIS with absolutely no idea what is occurring all i know is my best mate is starting her treatment atm and prob expecting a blow by blow q and a session even although she basically blanked us through ours! - hey well you get used to these people and get on eh!

current situation -= -4degrees

NO TRAINS
PLAINS
...


completely stuck

heard nthing from clinic



or had af



so 

xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi all,

Kirst, stuck in Paris  , are you on your way back to UK? just enjoy the extra day in Paris, and the good food!  I wish I was there already! 
Seriously, it is annoying , I think there is a plane strike in France ( as usual) but I thought it was finished now and planes were running? or is it because of the weather? the Eurostar is useless with bad weather, after 15 years of running, they are now saying trains are stuck in tunnels because no power as too much difference of temperature between inside tunnel and outside. 
I only like the snow when I am looking at it from the window, all warm and cozy, but really it is such a nuisance in terms of preventing trains and transport in general from working, and also it is quite dangerous to walk on the pavements, as it is icy. I hope it does not snow again , and we get some sunshine.

Anyway, packing today, and quite busy with last minutes things so I wish you all a Merry Christmas and a very Happy New Year 









Future Mummy


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

TB...not sure where that is...but sure you will have a BALL!!!

It's our final day today..boooooooooooooooooooooo...it was so nice having DH to myself for a few days...and loads of un-guilty time to sleep during the day and eat,eat,eat!!

Back to reality now...and my dreaded presenting job on Weds...am so scared they will find out I'm pregnant (I am hugggeee) and send me home..or that I'll vomit during filming..gahhh!!Desperately need the cash though..so will stay strong!!Ha.

Kirst..it can be sooo annoying being stranded somewhere eh?Have you done another test?Sounds kind of good you haven't seen AF yet??  
Only tell your mate details if you feel up to it...look after number one!!!

Anyhoo..as it's the last day..I had best go have some fun..

Love to all..enjoy your hols FM and everyone else xxxx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi all,

Pepper - just wanted to say hi again, and glad your coord appointment went well. It is exciting getting that purple bag of needles finally! 

Kirst - I feel your pain I had to wait 7 weeks for AF, it finally came after a negative blood test at the doctors. I hope yours turns up soon (or ideally not at all!!- fingers crossed) and you are not stuck in Paris for long.

We are also hoping to go to Devon or Cornwall after ET, it sounds like a plan!

Happy Christmas all and fingers crossed for lots of BFPs soon.   

Kate x


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi all,
Happy Holidays every one.
I envy all those taking xmas break cos I am not having one this year     although we will have  two weeks break in Feb, it is not the same.

Merry Christmas and a happy new year to you all
may


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for the replies girls.  Not going anywhere exotic, only Guernsey and Jersey.  Just needed to get out of London for a while!

xoxo


----------



## charlie and lola (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I hope you are all keeping well and have managed to avoid being stuck on roads and airports etc in this weather!

I was planning to have a course of acupuncture at HH in the New Year. I know there's a few practitioners working at Hammersmith and I'm sure they are all good - but if anyone has a recommendation that would be great.

Also, people that have used acupuncture, do you tend to do a course leading up to treatment or sessions during treatment?? or both?

I haven't tried acupuncture before, but I'm hoping it may help. 

Thanks in advance.

Wishing you all a lovely Christmas and New Year xx 

Let's hope 2010 will be special x

Charlie x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Charlie - I've not used HH acupuncture but I think Mackster did and recommended Daniel?

The sooner you start the better, but looking at their brochure they do packages for IVF which include four sessions, the first after your CD8-10 scan, the next post-EC, the third post-ET, and then 4-7 days post ET to help aid implantation.

Good luck!
xoxox


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello everyone

I'm sorry I havn't posted for ages and ages - I've been lost in Christmas preparations (baking endless cookies!).  I've been down-regging for nearly three weeks now and I have my ?Suppressed Scan tomorrow.  

Other than a horrible cold, I've been feeling brilliant - bursting with health.  I just hope that my little cyst has gone - but my right ovary has been aching so I think it's probably still there...  But I feel quite calm - either way I'm sure I'll get around to stimming sometime in the next few weeks - hurrah hurrah hurrah!

I'm a little tired today - I was up until 1am decorating our little tree.  We bought a 'live' one last year, and it's been sitting in a pot in our garden since then - and now it is covered in birds and hearts and lights and reindeer.  Decorating it on the solstice felt like a good pagan thing to do.

I'll report back tomorrow after my scan - but in case any of you are away from the interweb over Christmas, I hope you all have a beautiful time, and that Mackster and Pushoz and Adelaide Roo and all the other pregnant wonders get thoroughly pampered - in fact I hope that we all do, and that 2010 is full of joy - baby related and otherwise!

Lots of love

BlancheRabbit


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey gals,just on train on wAy back.Charlie,I had 6 sessions booked at HH and had all acupuncturists work on me.they were ok( I didn't find them v thourough) but by gar Daniel seemed to pay the most attention. I had 1 session whilst DR and two during stim,then on am of embryo replacement and one after they were put back.I do think it def works,ESP on day if ET.anyhow..hi to Pepper,Kd,blanche,Roo,t b and gang...will write more shen home later,as this screen ridiculous xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

charlie - i had scupuncture on 4 of my cycles, i used HH one after ET on my 2nd. I used a local one near me, i saw him every week and depending where i was in my cycle i sometimes saw him 2 weekly. He would advise on herbal meds too. This cycle i didn't use him, in fact i didn't do anything that i was supposed to do   and look what happened!   If you do use one make sure they know about IVF and pg. My one did a course with zita west.


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello!

Sorry your romantic holiday is over Mackster but I hope you have got back safely - I have had huge problems on the trains this week between London and Brighton so hope the snow wasn't too bad for you and the train was running OK

hello BlancheRabbit - I had read some of your posts before I signed up and I can't believe it has been 3 weeks since you started to DR but keeping my fingers crossed for your scan tomorrow. How exciting to move to the next stage! Your tree sounds very lovely, I am just the same and will stay up stupidly late doing similar things!

Hi Charlie - hope all is good with you? I have been having acupuncture locally since last Jan and I have found it so helpful. We are going for ICSI due to MF infertility  but this time last year I was convinced the problems were due to me as my cycle was very irregular and very painful. The acupuncture has really helped with sorting all that out and the support has been amazing. I can only repeat what mighty mini  said and make sure you use a practitioner who specialises in fertility acupuncture, the only published research surrounding acupuncture and fertility is around use with IVF and having a session just before embryo transfer and just after. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it will help us to be successful!

Hi Kate - great to hear from you. I am now thinking that we should start planning a trip to Devon or cornwall too. It seems it is becoming the HH thing to do!

Kirst - have you made it home yet?? Each time I hear of the problems in Paris I think of you!

Lots of love to all
Pepper x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Just saying hi from Cornwall (swapped with mackster lol).  Got here just before 1pm yesterday.  Its cold and lots of snow about....!

Have a good Christmas and New Year everyone. My 2010 bring you all you could wish for xxx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TB..I must have just missed the snow!!! Enjoy your hols.
I came back tonight and am freeezzingggg (as we left radiators off whilst away)..and DH has gone AWOL to work Xmas party..grrrrrr

Blanche..good luck with your cyst...here's to your stimming about to start.   ..let us know how you get on!!

Pepper..I have pm'd you..

Hey Mini..xxxhow you feeling?You getting big like me yet?

I have my dreaded presenting job tomorrow..boooooooo!!!Hope I can hide my bulge (and my new bingo wings)

Any sign of AF KD??

ByeeeexxxMerry Christmas to all my ff buddies xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

mack - are you on TV tomorrow??!!   I've been big since 8 weeks!   I got found out at work!!


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Mini..ha    ..yah I was showing at 5 weeks..no joke!!!I am H-U-GGGG-EEEE!!

Nope no telly tomorrow.It is pre recorded for a roulette channel...I am on QVC though on 4th Jan...

Anyhooo..night y'all-am going to snuggle up to my hot water bottle seeing as naughty DH is still out and our heating off xxxx


----------



## charlie and lola (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Thank you for all your replies re acupuncture. I will call HH tomorrow and see if I can book in 4 sessions with Daniel (if he's available)

Detox in New Year. I'm not worrying about being tee total til after Christmas and New Year... Then my body will be cleansed (well, for two weeks at least, before I start pumping the meds in around 14th January) I did a detox for 3 months last year (so dull) missed chocolate and wheat and I didn't even feel better for it!

Best wishes everyone!

New Year - New decade - I'm forcing myself to be positive with this next treatment - at least I know what to expect this time round x

Take care all x

Charlie x

Will this be the year of our dreams? Here's hoping xx


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Morning everyone!      

Only 1 more sleep till Xmas eve!  how exciting!!

Pepper x


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi all
well we are now back in icy herts, where the house is a tip athough now fully double glazed! We made it back, after a change in plan from the coach company - eurotunnel rather than ferry - although that meant we were an hour and a half early!

Thanks for all your support, Charlie, I too am thinking about having a course of acupuncture - thinking about trying Hammersmith too or perhaps someone who has been rcommended to me locally, let me knowhow you get on!

Mackster if you think you are huge already - how huge could you end up??

Pepperoni - \i know 1 more sleep whoop whoop - opened a bottle of champers last night in preparation - and coz I could lol!

Blanche Rabbit - how did your scan go? I know what you mean about getting ready for christmas - I have no idea what day it is, what I have bought and what I haven't bought!

xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hope everyone is ok

Got our referal completed today at st albans, so aruna will be faxing that of soon and hope to get an appt through for early feb  

What kind of things happen in the initial appointment (all testing has been done at st albans already)


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi everyone, just sitting at work waiting for 6pm when I can go and collect all my veggies etc from M&S (sooo not in the mood to be peeling my own carrots this year!!), so I thought I'd say hi.

I'm on day 3 at the mo, only 18 days to go till my first downreg jab.  

I'm off to Tescos at about midnight tonight to get all the Christmas food - wish me luck!  I'm restricting myself to 1 small trolley, and that's it.  Once it's full, we aren't getting any more.  The shops are only closed for 2 days for goodness sake!

Quick question, does anyone know if I should be using some form of contraception while waiting to down-reg?  I know the chances of it happening are pretty darn slim, and it will be unusual to use anything after 6 years of not bothering, but you never know!!

Happy Christmas everyone!!


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi all

Kirst73 - Where in Herts are you? I had accupucture both locally in Hertford and at Hammersmith after EC and ET as I wouldn't have been able to get back to Herts quick enough for it to be effective locally. I went weekly building up to my IVF and during and saw a fantastic lady called Jodie Ragg. She has clinics both in Hertford and Broxbourne and is an affiliated Zita West acupuncturist. If it's any use to you her number is 07977 456305.

Who knows, she may have got me my BFP!

FM and TB - I hope you both have a wonderful breaks and I wish you a Happy Christmas.

Mackster - how did the presenting job go, did you squeeze into your dress? Hope you're ok

AR, Mini and Push - take it easy over the festive period, I hope all is going well with your pregnancies.

Good luck to anyone in cycle or about to start  

Hello Scooter, SunflowerEM, Charlie, Blancherabbit, Pepperoni, Hazelw, VickyM1984, Kate77, May2 and Kdb.

Sorry if I've missed anyone, but I would like to wish everyone a magical Christmas and I hope all your dreams come true in 2010.


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Northern Fox

that number is really helpful, i live in waltham cross so really close to broxbourne - did you find the acupuncture helped? how many sessions did you have? was it ok having different people rather than the same person?


hope you have a great christmas, 

xx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Merry Christmas to all the lovely Hammersmith Ladies!

NF - I hope George and Izzy have a very happy 1st birthday! 

Scooter


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi all!

hope everyone is well and enjoying the christmas season!

went for my supressed scan yesterday and all looks good that i started my gonal f injections this morning, back for blood test on tuesday!  exciting but also scarey that im going through this again, fingers crossed 2010 is a good year for me.

although my scan went well, it frustrates me the looks i get from everyone in the waiting room, yes i am young, but i am in the same situation as everyone else, i too am desperate for a family, and no one knows my story and just ashume i am a little girl whos just got with my partner! grrrr... frustrating!
sorry to go on ladies!  

blanche rabbit how did your supressed scan go? what time did you go? as the waiting room was quite busy when i went at 8 in the morning xxx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Kirst73

Apparently I left it a bit late, so I had two sessions (I think) pre IVF, then a couple during stimming - all with Jody Ragg.  After EC it was at HH, after ET it was at HH then back to Jody again for a couple on the 2ww.

I didn't mind different people doing it - all were lovely and my mindset was that it was helping so I was happy to go along with whatever to be honest.

I don't know if it did the trick but I got my BFP so it certainly didn't do any harm. The main reason I tried Accupuncture so that if I got a BFN at least I'd tried everything and studies do appear to show that it works. I also gave up drinking about 2 weeks before and caffine. I ate lots of brazil nuts and drank pineapple juice up until ET.

I don't know if any of it helped but I did get the result I was hoping for.

Good luck to you  

Merry Christmas
NF
x


----------



## adelaide roo (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi charlie i had weekly acupuncture from about 8 weeks before EC and still having it now (minus 2 recently due to snow!) and i found it really useful. i have someone near to me who specialises in fertility and then paid 150 GBP for 2 sessions on the day of ET. luckily i had daniel as from what i heard from mackster the other lady was rather quick and not as thorough. would highly recommend it on the day of ET as the statistics are positive about it all.
the question about down regging and contraception, you need to make sure you now use a condom etc, just in case you get pregnant and about travelling with drugs, i took mine in hand luggage when i flew home as i had to give them on the plane as it takes so long to Oz and i had the letter with me that said the drugs were for IVF. I said it sometimes at the xray machine (Singapore and Australia) but it always just went through as remember diabetics need medicine so they are used to needles on planes!
one of my dear friends just found out yesterday her tubes are blocked and needs IVF, she is over 40.. so it will be an expensive exercise for them to go through.
Just been sitting with friends watching them drink mulled wine, whilst i had apple juice and the mother in law just brought me around pulped apples to keep mf fibre intake up!!
still feeling rough and sleeping a lot, and yes like the others i feel large, noticeable bump and people found out at work when i was about 5 weeks!! Now 9 weeks and finally only a bit of spotting.. hopefully that is my xmas treat..
Merry Christmas to all.... x x x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi girls - wishing you all a fabulous Christmas Day tomorrow xoxo

Take care & chat soon 

p.s. changed my username slightly but it's still me (kd74)


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello gang

It's Christmas Eve and I should think you are all tucked up in the heart of your families - hope you are having a wonderful time.

Sorry for not posting sooner about my scan - have had a crazy couple of days - a two hour journey took us five and a half hours yesterday, and then today my mother in law (who was supposed to be cooking us Christmas Dinner) fell over on the ice and broke her wrist so we have had to re-organize Christmas (we're having it at my mother's house, which is lovely because I grew up here and was married in the garden, but it also means that I have to do all the cooking!).

Anyhow, my ?Suppressed Scan showed that the pesky cyst is still there - 2cm x 3cm plus another 1.5cm x 2cm.  They look exactly the same as they always have - I think they've probably been there for years and are not going to go away just because of a few buserilin jabs...

But luckily I had emailed Anna Carby the night before my treatment and asked her to do the scan, which she did (she is so brilliantly responsive).  Which meant that I got my diagnosis and treatment plan on the spot.  She has doubled my dose of Buserelin for a week (two jabs a day - what fun!) and then if it hasn't gone by New Year's Eve she will book me in to have it aspirated on the 4th.  This will be a procedure very like egg collection, so not too scary.

And then she says I can start stimming immediately - on the 4th!

I feel fine about this.  It's a bit of a delay - and means that DH can't go to L.A. in January as he had planned - but in the wider scheme of things it seems like nothing.

Particularly since it is Christmas Eve and the tree (which is a branch of one we had growing in the garden which I decorated in half an hour when we found out about my mother in law!) has piles of presents around it, and everyone is celebrating and it is all wonderful!

Hi HazelW - welcome and hurrah for the downregging starting soon!  And hello Laura2 - I must have been there at the same time as you - my scan was at 7.45 - I was the scruffy, sleepy, coldy looking woman with dark hair and strange looking track-suit bottoms who took loads and loads of syringes out of the supply cupboard!  Might have seen you at the pharmacy too - were you with your DH?  I wasn't - mine was still in bed!

And a merry merry merry merry merry Christmas to all of you.  

Peace and Joy

BlancheRabbit XXX


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

MERRRYYY CHRISTMAS TO ALL MY LOVELY ONLINE BUDDIES..

LET'S HOPE 2010 SEE'S YOU ALL PREGGERS AND FAT!!!    

I am running out to meet mates now..but will write more later..xxxxxxx


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Happy Christmas to everyone!!!!

Hope you are all having the most lovely day and as Mackster said 2010 will be a very fat and very pregiantic year!!!!

Need to go check on my bird in the oven!

LOL Pepperoni xxx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi BR - hope you had a fab day yesterday    Sorry to hear about the cysts but - wow - so good to have Anna sort you out with a plan right there and then!

Hi girls, happy Boxing Day   We arrived in Guernsey today - rainy but warmer than London and we have a sea view room which is fab.  Just polished off some fish and chips for dinner (well, I had mushy peas and a pineapple fritter!).  Lazy day tomorrow exploring the island, and hoping for a cream tea 

xoxo


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi all/ I am hoping to have my first appt at hammersmith in late feb. bearing in mind all investigations have been undertaken at st albans, what kind of things will be said at our initial appt at hammersmith? (referred due to time length -3yrs, poor morphs and pcos)


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi Girls

Sorry not been around for a while but been to see the parents and family.  Hope everyone is well and having a good Christmas.

Vicky good luck with your appointment at Hammy.  We went via St Albans and provided they have done all of your tests etc then it is likely to be a really quick appointment while they review everything and tell you what the plan of action is.  It's then a  case of waiting to find out when you start your Tx.  My friend got referred back and had her review app't in Sept (she had a m/c) and had to have another HSG but still managed to start D/R at the start of the month.  Fingers crossed it will be as quick for you.

Pushoz


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks pushoz 

Do they normally tell you the waiting time at the initial appt or is it a case of just waiting until the letter comes in the post


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi gang,

KD..how is Guernsey??You all rested up and ready to roll for Jan?? 

Good luck Vicky..I think I only had to wait about a month for my tx..

PushOz..how you feeling?You gtg as big as me?I am massive!!
Have you been swimming in first trimester?I know they say it's safe..but I'm still  a tad unsure!!When is your next scan?
I have my first one on 7th JAN..can't wait!!

Hiya Pepper...how you doing?

Big    to Blanche,TB,FM,ROO,KIRST,SCOOTER,LAURA and everyone else out there..

ps.Vicks..they usually don't tell you waiting time..just have to wait for that letter in ze post x

Enjoy your hols...it's freezin out there today xx


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Mackster - I wish I had a bump!!!!!!  Think it's all my existing flab hiding it.  Not been swimming yet as I've still got my HRT patches on and my legs look like a patchwork quilt as the sticky is really difficult to get off.  Saw the midwife on  15th Dec and was told they would post me details of my scan, I queried the fact it was Christmas and was told not to worry they are only shut Christmas Day to Today.  Needless to say I haven't heard anything!!!!!!!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

I look like a balloon!   I got my results within a week, scan was on 20th and got them on 24th! But they said no news is good news as they will ring if they are concerned so you should be fine!


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey Pushoz and Miniiiiiii....

When you say results after the scan..what results are you talking about?I thought you could see it all on the day?
I have my first scan (11 weeks)on 7th and then mtg MW on 12th Jan.

Pushoz..be glad you're not showing...tooooo many questions and hassle with work! I have a commercial next week..and they now don't know I'm preggers..grrrr.Really need the cash,so am going to see if can get away with it.
Have either of you dyed your hair yet..or are you waiting?
I am still not using moisturiser/perfume etc...figured I'd wait till 12 weeks.

Did you guys know that Mama's & Papa's have a 75% off sale on clothes at the mo.My DH bought me LOADS of maternity clothes for Chrissy..but they were all size 10!!I am now maternity 14...love him..at least he still thinks I'm small..hee hee.

PushOz..why do you still need the patches?

What could you guys see at the scan?

Anyhooo..a big hello to all...let me know how you all getting on xx

PS.KD..has AF arrived yet?xx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

hey well as if my travel plans couildn't get any worse lol

arrived at stansted last night to have our flight to scotland cancelled then a delay on the next one - still no sign of af though never mind 

hope you are all haviong a good hioliday


xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Kirdt hope you got to scotland ok  

Mackster - i was talking about the 12 week scan, i keep getting mixed up with helen and push!


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi all,

Just been to the doctors and I have shingles!!    Was due to start Buserelin injections tomorrow morning, am gutted. Hammersmith is closed now till the morning so I will call them then to see if this means we cannot/should not start this month.

Feeling really upset, has anyone else been in a similar situation? The drugs I have should clear the shingles up within 5 days apparently. Has anyone else been ill during DR?

Many thanks xxx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

At Sun, 8 Feb 1998, Gina wrote: >Hi I had shingles when I was 6 weeks pregnant. I went to see a perinatal specialist who did not eem concerned about it. I don't know if your wife is further along if that makes a difference. My pregnancy ended up to be ectopic. My husband and I are having problems due to scar tissue in my tubes. This month we did IVF and again shingles broke out? I think I am may have something going on with autoimmune, what do you think. Tell your wife to see a perinatal specialist. Good Luck
>

Awww poor Kate..I googled shingles and IVF..and found this:
It says it is a skin disease and wouldn't pass on to baby.
Hope HH says you can start tomorrow...let us know   

Sun, 8 Feb 1998, Gina wrote: >Hi I had shingles when I was 6 weeks pregnant. I went to see a perinatal specialist who did not Seem concerned about it. I don't know if your wife is further along if that makes a difference. My pregnancy ended up to be ectopic. My husband and I are having problems due to scar tissue in my tubes. This month we did IVF and again shingles broke out? I think I am may have something going on with autoimmune, what do you think. Tell your wife to see a perinatal specialist. Good Luck

....."Shingles is Herpes Zoster, the same virus as chickenpox. It is the "stored" chickenpox virus that gets reactivated. Shingles is not a respiratory virus as chickenpox is and is therefore, not communicable (spreadable) unless an open sore is exposed and contact is made with someone who has no immunity to Herpes zoster. In the case of no immunity, chickenpox can develop. The patient with H.Z. cannot affect her own baby. It is a "skin" disorder, not a systemic disease...."

--
Harvey S. Marchbein, M.D. FACOG
OBGYN.net U.S. Representative, New York
Great Neck, New York
http://www.obgyn.net/states/bios/marchbein.htm
http://www.obgyn.net/women/advisors/harveym.htm

mACK X

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you SO much for your quick reply! I will see what they say in the morning. You have made me feel much better and I will try to stop stressing about it!!

Will let you know tomorrow. 

Kate xx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

oops..I copied and pasted it twice..hope it made sense..good luck Kate xx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Kate

After spending the whole weekend with my nephew when I was pregnant (around 4 months I think) and him patting my bump etc my sister phoned me on the Monday to tell me my nephew had been diagnosed with shingles.

I was petrified and went into a mass panic so spoke with my GP and also the hospital midwife and was advised not to worry. Although it's the same virus as Chicken Pox it's not dangerous to pregnant women like Chicken Pox is.

Hope this helps
NF
x


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

That's great, thank you so much for posting. I am sure I am being over cautious I just can't wait to start this process!

Happy New Year to everyone, I hope to have some good news tomorrow.

Kate xx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Morning,
Just spoken to HH and they say it's fine to cary on. I have just done my first injection and did not feel a thing but it is a bit sore now after the event. What a great start to the new year!  
Hope you are all well. Thanks again for your support yesterday.
Kate x


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi girls!

got to be quick as now at work, just went for my first scan since i started gonal f drugs, last cycle my biggest egg at this stage was 13mm and had around 18 eggs... this time round biggest egg is 17mm then 16mm 15mm etc 10mm being the smallest and have around 9 follicles..... is 17mm a good size at this stage? although i should be happy i feel like, as there is only around 9 follicles, im worrying i wont have enough eggs fertilised to freeze..... hmmmm ?!!? just looking for abit of encouragement! xx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Great news Kate...whoohooo..everything crossed for this NEW YEARS cycle!! I have a good feeling about 2010,for everyone!!

Laura..I don't know much about all of this-as I only had one cycle..but they say quality is better than quantity on the egg front.So 9 is actually a super good number.Apparently they grow about 2mm a day,Hv they said anything abt taking them out early?They ended up stopping my injections and doing EC early-as they were growing v quickly.
What have they said?

Well...2009 is almost at an end.It started off as my anus horribilis  (tee hee     that sounds rude!!)...and just at the end of the year (DEC)..became my best year yet!!

I think HH did the most professional and wonderful job in getting me to this point (sure there are a few rough,uncommunicative docs/nurses there)..but I know you are all in the best hands!!

HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone...

Love Mack xx
ps.Hi Northern Fox..thx for all your twinnie advice..xx
pps.KD and TB..how are the hols?


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi all,

well as it is the end of 2009, lets hope that 2010 brings as much if not more luck to us all,

my travel saga just improved - not last light!

basically to cut a long story short thanks to some inconsiderate passenger on the lyon - stansted flight who verbally and ohysically abused the flight crew we had a new crew and a four hour delay back to stansted - therefore missing transport back towards us and causing us more drama but...

back home safe and sound looking forward to a good night followed by hopefully another cycle in the new year - if i ever hear from hh!

xx


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello everyone

Happy New Year!  And Happy Blue Moon!  Hope both will be magical for us all.

I went to Hammersmith today for my second ?suppressed scan.  My pesky cyst is still there (I knew it was - I can feel it) but I'm having it drained on Monday and can start the Gonal-F on the same day.  Very very exciting.

Laura- I think that nine sounds pretty splendid - many people on here have had beautiful babies with only a very small number of follies (i.e. one or two or three).  

Kate - so glad that you are OK to start with the lovely Buserelin.  Hope it is kind to you - I was a bit wobbly for the first few days but after that felt really really well on it until they doubled my dose to try and get rid of cyst (double dose has just sort of exhausted me...).  But now I'm back down to normal dose and hoping that I'll feel bursting with health again before I start the stims.

Exciting times!  

I hope you all have a fabulous evening.

Lots of love

BlancheRabbit


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Happy Hammy new year everyone!  

Laura - Your follies sound fine hun   I had 16   and only 3 fertilisted so it is quality over quantity. I would of loved to have frosties, i think everyone does, but you have to count your blessings   9 is a really good number. With my first cycle i had 11 eggs and good fert rate and got 3 frosties out of that,  but then my eggs started doing a downward spiral. we tried to up the number of eggs but the quality was rubbish!  
After the FET cycle i didn't care about frosties anymore I just wanted that 1 good egg! And eventually we found it


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi girls, happy new year!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope you all had a fab Chrissy and NYE. Guernsey / Jersey were nice, chilly but warmer than London so can't complain. Lots of relaxing, a bit of walking and a Jersey cream tea almost daily  Home last night and back at the gym this morning to try and get my metabolism going again before next cycle.

Mack - hello lovely, had to giggle when you mentioned the size 10 clothes your DH bought. I am stunned that size 10 maternity clothes even exist?? No AF for me, have to take Provera to induce a bleed so going to HH on Monday morning for a prescription and scan. (They FINALLY agreed to scan me to check I don't have a cyst after my non-event Nov cycle, but I had to pester them until they gave in.)

Hey girls - I've just finished reading a very good book with some good laughs:
http://www.lovereading.co.uk/book/1196/Extreme-Motherhood-The-Triplet-Diaries-by-Jackie-Clune.html

xoxo
kd

[fly]        [/fly]

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL!!! 

May all our dreams come through in 2010.

May2


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

thank u girls.... just to let u all know im going in for EC monday! YAY! xx


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Happy new year Hammersmith lovely ladies!!!

Can't tell you all how happy I am to see 2010 at long last, 2009 was not a good year for but I am positive our luck is now going to change  

I have just been trying to catch up with everyones news - christmas week was pretty hectic, I had to work and there were lots of friends and relatives to see non of whom seem to understand that the whole world doesn't stop for 2 weeks!!

Laura - good luck for monday, hope that all goes well with EC

BlancheRabbit - good luck too on monday, hope things go ok and you can start with the next stage of treatment

Kate - so sorry to hear about the shingles, I know how horrid it makes you feel. I had shingles the last 2 years running in december - making for pretty miserable christmas's so hope that you are feeling ok. Great news though from HH


Hello ladies with bumps!! glad to hear things have been going ok with scans, looking forward to hearing how things go over the coming months - its going to be a very excting year for you all.


As for me I am just playing the waiting game at the moment - AF is due towards the end of the week and I am just hoping and praying that I am not late. Just want to feel that we are actually getting started FINALLY!!  

Pepper xx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Woo hoo Laura!!!!!!!!!!!  Yay!!  What time are you in?  I have a scan booked for 7.30am but might be there a bit earlier as I have to do an hpt with one of the nurses beforehand.

Hope AF arrives on time for you Pepper


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi all! 

Happy New Year!
We had a fantastic time in France, the weather was so much milder ( in Brittany) and lots of sunshine and daylight,  (and a bit of rain too   ) we came back to a colder weather and a very cold flat, but at least no snow at the moment. 
I hope we can all get our wishes this year,       and 2010 is a great year for everyone  

Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Laura, lots of     for EC tomorrow!  

Future Mummy


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Just a quickie gals..as DH is hogging ze computer!!!

Hope you all had fab New Years and are looking forward to 2010. 

KD..you are sooo going to be preggers by time you go to NZ...TRIPS AWAY ALWAYS GUARANTEE BFP's!!!  

Good for you also re bugging them re scan..let us know how you get on!!

Laura..   good good luck for tomorrow's EC.It's actually a great day..as you feel complete-like you are well on your way!!Is your DH going with you?

Am hoping AF arrives for both Pepper and KD...   ..it's never there when you need it,eh?

AFM..I'm back to work tomorrow...groan...presenting a show tom am,then a commercial Tues(the one where I need to hide the bump and bad roots in hair)then the office Weds etc..booooo!!!

I can't believe how fast time is going though..it's mad!!We have our first scan next Fri..whoohooo

Blanche..goood luck for tomorrow also hon..That sounds like a very positive step.Get rid of that pesky cyst and get ready to roll!!Have you tried cutting out all sugars(like completely..inc juices,certain fruits,everything white (bread/pasta/rice etc).It is the ONLY thing that continued to get rid of my cyst.Oh and I took Chromium tablets too..up until stimming.It's prob too late for this cycle..but it does work..xx

Anyhoo..hi to everyone else..FM,TB,May,Rooski,Kirst!!!

Mini..how you feeling little lady?Did you say you would find out the sex??

Byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...Mackxxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

mack - Its safe to dye your hair!!!   No we are not finding out the sex.

Must fly as have headache


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Mackster and everyone else - am quite looking forward to getting the pesky cyst drained tomorrow...

I have been taking Chromium for a few months now, and have been living on a no refined sugar/low G.I. diet for years (although I do have the occasional treat on high days and holidays) - I'm sure that it was my dodgy blood sugar levels that got the cysts there in the first place, but they are toughies and nothing but a needle is going to shift them!

Hope the end of the Hols is jolly and not too sad for everyone.  I am planning a birthday trip to the California desert in April to keep my spirits up  - hopefully with a little bump on board!

Lots of love

BlancheRabbit XX


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

BlancheRabbit - Good luck for having the cyst drained tomorrow.  Is it easy to follow a low GI diet?

Laura - Good lcuk for your EC tomorrow fingers crossed they get loads of lovely eggies!

Mackster - Sorry being nosey what are you presenting tomorrow (it's QVC isn't  it?)?

FutureMummy - Glad you had a nice time in Brittany sorry it was so cold when you got back.

Pepperoni - Fingers crossed that for once AF behaves itself for you.

Pushoz


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Laura - good luck for EC tomorrow

BlancheRabbit - hope it goes well for you too

Scooter


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi Pushoz

Low GI is really easy once it becomes a habit - just avoiding everything sugary (including some fruits and fruit juices), always having wholemeal everything and making sure that you have protein with every meal (snacks included!).  I feel a million times better on it than I did before - was always getting vague and grumpy all the time as my blood sugar crashed after high GI meals.  And I'm pretty skinny now, even though I eat like a horse!

I think it's really good for your health in loads of ways - sugar is really ageing apart from anything else...

Laura - I think I'll be in at the same time as you tomorrow morning - my procedure is very similar to EC - good luck!!! Do say hello if you feel like it.  I've got long straight dark hair and will almost certainly be wearing a sweatshirt and tracky-bums.  I've got a preliminary scan at 8.30 and have been told that I'll be finished by 11am. 

Will report back tomorrow - though hope I won't have much to report, except two missing cysts!

BlancheRabbit


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Hope all goes well this morning blancherabbit and laura, fingers crossed that cyst has had it's day!

Good luck for everyone else struggling back to work! How difficult to get out of bed this morning!!


Pepperoni x


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Morning all..yes Pepper..you are soooooooooooooo right!!

Felt like the first day back at school,after summer hols!!Boooooo!!

Good luck to our girls Blanche and Laura this am..I'll write more when home again!! PushOz..yup..that's the one (I'll be the one selling dodgy shirts)

Byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeexx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I am at work right now and look and feel like I need my bed!  had a strong French coffee this morning, but apparently not enough. About to go in for long meeting so have a good day all and lots of     to Laura and BlancheRabbit 

Future Mummy


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi girls - I finally got to meet the fabulous Ms Carby today   Thought I was going to end up with Mr B as he was doing scans too, and I knew I was next on the list....

Unfortunately the scan showed a cyst (about 35mm diameter) on my left ovary   I have 10 days' worth of Provera to take then a scan on CD2/3 to see whether the cyst has gone.  I've never knowingly had a cyst before so not sure whether it will disappear quickly or slowly.

What upsets me almost more than the cyst is that I had to hassle HH sooooo many times to get them to agree to a scan.  Surely if you have a client with pco who does a medicated cycle and has a mature follie but doesn't ov, the first thing you do is check for cysts??!!

Anyhoo - I think I'll take BR's clever lead and request Ms C for my scan so that I can get a consultation at the same time!  She really was fab.  Will also re-investigate the low GI/GL diet.

Blanche - hope it all goes well for you today  

Laura - best of luck sweetpea - let us know how you get on  

Good morning to everyone else... it's so cold brrrr... I had ice on the *inside* of my windscreen today!

xoxo


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh KD..that bites!! Sorry to hear it hon!!
I had cysts after nearly every IUI cycle.Lucky she is still pushing ahead with this one.My hospital kept cancelling my cycles until the cyst went!!

Luckily PCO and cysts are ok in IVF,for some reason.Also you MUST start the LOW GL diet asap.I had to be vigilant on mine.Seriously-no caffeine,sugar,white anything..and it DOES work!!My cysts went away!!Also,take a spoonful of cinnamon often..and also take Chronium tablets(which controls your blood sugar..to prevent cysts)

How did everyone else go today?

I have finally finished my presenting this am..and now doing work emails..booooo

KD..pls pm me with any questions on GL..I was obsessed by it x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Mack ... was one of your first Items a black and white Paris skirt?!


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Ceri....yup-you busted me!!Gorgeous,wasn't it??    

Ahhhh..the things we do..xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Well you cant like everything you're trying to put out there can you?!!   Very good presentation though, you almost convinced me to buy one!   You looked great by the way. 

Blanche ... hope you got on ok today  

Do any of you remember/take part in the IT'S A KNOCK OUT Quiz las year and yr before?  
Well we're doing it again this yr, pretty soon, and so asking whoever wants to join in and gather up teams of people to take part. Wondered if any of you were interested? When i know all the final details i'll let you all know
The Hammersmith girlies aka The clever crew? Whatcha think? 

x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh mack i missed it! Where can i see it/you?!!


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello gang!

I'm back from the lovely cyst-drain and tucked up on the sofa with a poodle on my legs and a whippet on my lap...

All went well (as far as I can tell - they didn't tell me otherwise and I was too woozy to ask questions!).  Lots of waiting around (BabyLynn told me to get changed into the lovely hospital gown an hour and a half before I was 'done' - I got so chilly that I had to put on sweatshirts and legwarmers and looked even more scruffy than usual!).  And then the Killers were playing on the radio in the Theatre, which was a bit ominous!  But it was all fine, and I'm really enjoying the after-effects of the sedation - closest I've been to being drunk for months!

I did my first Gonal-F injection when I got home which was very exciting - I love the high-tec pens though was glad to have had a demonstration before not after the sedation. They've put me on a whopping 300 a day because I've been downregging for so long.  Has anybody else had such a high dose?

Would love your recommendations on dos and don'ts for stimming.  We've ordered whey protein, and I'm planning to drink lots of water and milk thistle.  But what else did you'all do?

KD - so glad you've met the lovely Anna Carby.  But very sorry to hear about pesky cyst.  Are you doing IVF this cycle?  If so, it seems to be pretty standard practice to drain cysts just before stimming starts (there were a couple of other ladies having this done today along with me).  If you're worried I'd suggest that you just fire off an email to Anna Carby asking her what will happen if the Provera doesn't clear it - she's brilliant at answering her emails and really doesn't seem to mind communicating with patients.  She is anna.carby at imperial.nhs.uk (not putting @ in as I don't want to expose her to spam).  Also good to email her before your next scan and ask if she will do it - and book early scans as she is busy from 8am onwards.  Once you've started communicating directly with her I don't think you'll have any further problems getting HH to respond to you.

Laura - do hope things went well for you - can't wait to hear...

And Mackster - so sorry to miss you in the lovely clothes - I knew that cinnamon was good for something important, but had forgotten it was blood sugar - I love cinnamon and am going to have some on my toast right away!

Lots of love

BlancheRabbit


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hiya Ladies, anyone fancy a bit more team spirit? Here's the details 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=222922.msg3494680#msg3494680​


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

BR - I was on 300! But that was cos  each cycle I got less and less eggs. I used wheatgrass in smoothies, lots of spinach and all green fruit and veg. I got 16 eggs but only 3 fertilised   But we got the jackpot anyway out of the 3 amigoes!


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

hi girls, cnt be long as dinners cooking!

blancherabbit glad to hear everything went ok, and now ur stimming   

hope everyone else is good too....

EC went well, they got 5 eggs from moi (same as last cycle) so fingers crossed i get a good phone call tomorrow! 

positive vibes to all!! x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Laura, great number, glad it all went well, lots of    for the call tomorrow  

BR, 300 is actually very common after 35 ( sometimes before, depending of doc and hormones results). I never had less than that. you can have also 450 and some clinics even do 600 
ladies who are in their 20's have less as well as ladies with PCOS, but HH doc told me 300 was average when I asked. 
I am not sure about the milk thistle while stimming, it is a great herb but quite powerful, I may be wrong but maybe double check no interaction before taking? 

Mackster, yes where can I see your show?  

Future Mummy


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Mackster - not the Paris Poodle Crinkle Skirt?!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

http://www.qvcuk.com/ukqic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.144498.tpl.ukbuynow/walk.html.%7Cmetadrill,html


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

hi all 

i'm still waiting to hear from hh with details of what happens next?

does anyone know how long this normally takes?

i am pleased to hear of people's good results!!

xx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi all ...you scallywags!!!

Mini..I'll get you!!! 

Am running out of of the door..DH is waiting on teh corner to take me to work=but will write on my return..byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeexxx

Ceri-I'll check out that link when backx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

PS.fINGERS CROSSED FOR THAT PH CALL TODAY Laura xxx   

Hi Kirst xx


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Missed the show but LOVING the skirt Mackster!!!  

Hope you get good news this morning Laura  

Hope your feeling ok today BlancheRabbit and are still tucked up on your sofa  

Pepper x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh pants, I missed your appearance too Mackster!  And I was working from home so could've had the tele on.  Thanks for the low-GL tips - I've just had some cinnamon on my cereal and happen to have some chromium knocking around in the cupboard so will start back on it today.  Did anyone suss your bump??

BR - glad the op went well, how sweet that your dogs are keeping you company.  I definitely think that animals know it when their owners need some TLC.  So glad you're now on the stimming wagon, yay!!   I think I would double-check the milk thistle as FM mentioned.  If you're taking it to keep your liver in good nick then an alternative is hot water and (fresh) lemon juice first thing in the morning (ie, on an empty stomach).  Works v well as a detox.  Thanks for the tip re; emailing Anna - I was thinking about doing that so I could have her do my next scan.  Not onto IVF yet, just IUI #2 however #1 was a non-event as the hcg trigger didn't make me ov (hence the cyst).

Well done Laura!!!!!!!!  Hope you're resting up and keeping warm  

Hi to everyone else   
xoxo
kd


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

hi girls! 

just had the call, and got myself in a bit of a state now...

5 eggs were collected, 3 eggs mature enough to fertilise and 2 fertilised (exactly the same as my first cycle!)

i feel really down now as i feel its going to take the same road as my last bfn cycle! and ive done everything i possibly can this time round that it doesnt show any good effects e.g (more eggs!) workin myself up and been crying since the phonecall, have ET 2morrow just prayin the egg cells are better quality than last time. i just cnt think positive at the moment!


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi Laura,

So sorry to hear that you are feeling so low. I can understand why after last time it feels so negative that all the numbers have been the same and that makes it feel that the outcome will be the same. But it is positive that 2 have fertilised, all the good work you have done may have helped but you just don't know it yet. Once these are transferred back it may make all the difference as these will hang on in there

sending you lots of    

Pepperoni xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Laura - Its quality over quantity hun. We only got 2 embies too and now look!


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi ladies,


Laura, sending positive vibes    one good embi is all it takes so just hang on there   

BR - glad the op went well, and you have started Stim    

KD.. Sorry to hear about the cyst and the fact that you have hassle HH for a scan   sending you lots of love and  

Mackster: looking fab in that skirt. and for the record you don't look huge, you look lovely.

As for me Af came on sunday. I have started the pills to rule out cysts this time and will start DR on the 23 of Jan.

Love to everyone else

may


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Laura honey, I'm sorry you're feeling so low.   I can see why the numbers being the same has made you feel spooky but as Pepper said, this is a whole new cycle, with different eggs and different swimmers.  Try to focus on sending positive vibes to your perfect pair of embies to help them grow, and keep thinking happy thoughts so that you're all ready to give them a nice sticky home for the next 9 months xoxo

Thanks May   Good luck for this cycle!

OMG I have only just looked at Mack's video - at last we get to see you!!  Yay!!  If I looked really REALLY closely during the seconds you were side-on to the camera I could see a little bump, and it looked lovely   Nice choice of black for the jumper


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I want to see Mackster video!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Laura,    actually 2 fertilised ones out of 5 is good.  I am very confident you have 2 very good little ones ready to go back in.
Lots of     for tomorrow. It is such a difficult time, waiting for the call , the ET, the 2ww, and the hormones are like little devils playing havoc with our mind and body! if you like wine why don't you indulge in one little glass? it won't do any harm and might relax you a bit. No wine during 2ww and after though  , but if possible try and have maybe some time just for yourself watching a nice DVD, or something nice on TV this evening,  with your fav food and a cuddle from DH ( maybe he can give you a nice foot massage?   )? 

Future Mummy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

how do we see macks vid? Is it on you tube


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Laura..    I have a GOOD feeling about those two little embies!!! 

Will you pop them both in?I will    for you tonight!!
the fact you have done everything right this time,means your body is better equipped to take those babies on board!!Stick with your healthy eating and drink that pineapple juice and brazil nut combo,we are all so fond of..an d loads of positive vibes!!
Also..if you can take a few days off work to relax after ET (and I mean RELAX..no rushing about to work..not even leaving the sofa).It is def worth it!!!

FM..great advice re foot rubs..wish my DH would jump on that band wagon!!

Ceri..I checked out the It's a Knockout link!!!Have you other girls?sadly,I am busy for the next few weekends..but will relook at when back at home after that!!

Thanks lovelies for all your funny comments re the 'Parisian poodle skirt'..so relieved yesterday and today are over.I managed to get away with hiding the bump and hair do on commercial shoot today...wooooo hoooo.I literally had to butter a bagel for about 10 hours..ahhh the glamour!!

Is it safe to use permanent hair dye in 2nd trimester?I am going to go dark!!

May..GOOD LUCK..let the games begin!!

I just recommended a DVD to you via PM..but also if you other low GL chicks want to get in on the action..there is one called Patrick Holford "Food is better than medicine" or something like that.I got mine on amazon..but you can purchase on ebay too..all about low GL and cutting out sugar!!Makes sense!! 

Anyhoooo chicolada's..Mama needs to rest..

Let us know how you get on tomorrow Laura..and hope you feeling well BR

XX

PS.Mini..noooo it's not on youtube-although loads of my other crap is..if you type in my full name(not Mackster..but name from QVC)-you will find a plethora of random stuff I have done ..some good...some crucially badxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

I don't know your name on QVC!!


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Laura so sorry you're feeling down but try and stay positive. If you talk to my friend she would happily show you her picture of her only two embies and point to her belly and say "and that's one of them in there". It can work with "just" two another friend got pregnant with her only embie.

I know it's easy to say but try and believe.

Pushoz


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

and me!!  

Mack - is there any news on Roo? Shes been a bit quiet lately, just wondering how she is


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello everyone

Laura - hope you are feeling more positive now - like the others, I'm sure that your two embies will be magnificent.

Mackster - I highly approve of the poodle skirt, being a poodle owner - though my stupid browser won't play the footage - need to use another one so that I can admire you and your tiny bump in action!

FM and Mini - glad to hear that 300 is normal - though I really can already feel my ovaries bubbling away which is a bit alarming so early on (I know it's not just an after-effect of the cyst-drain as I only had that on the right, and both my right and left are throbbing).  I'm not worried about milk thistle as Zita West recommends it for IVF treatment, so I'm guessing it's OK!  Spinach is a good idea though.  Had some for lunch today (and then fell asleep about six times on the 20 minute bus ride home - either narcolepsy is my unique Gonal-F side effect, or the sedation is still working its magic on me)

KDB - hope that you have the same experience with Anna as I've had - keep us posted!

May - so glad that you're on your way - hurrah!  I took the pill first too - be warned, it can make you feel terribly moody.  Warn your DH in advance!  The first week was the worst for me - after that it affected me less and the only side effects were being warmer (great in this weather!) and my breasts growing (in an unpainful way).

I am feeling a bit scared now that things are really all happening.  It has been quite a relief to be off the ttc merry-go-round for a couple of months.  But now we're back on it with a bang.  Ah well - it's an adventure whatever happens.

Hope that you are all cosy as the snow comes down - lots of people on my cycle-buddy board are having their treatment buggered up because they can't get to their clinics - very sad.

Lots of love

BlancheRabbit


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

thank u all so much girls for your kind words and helpin me stay positive  meant a lot to me!   
i had ET 2day (2 day transfer) and was a little disappointed at first as my two embryos were 2 cell and a 1 cell (which shows signs of developing into a 2) my nurse said this was good as they r lookin for between 2-4 cells on day 2 transfers... after a lil while and a lot of googling, im feeling much more positive.

any 2 day 2 cell transfer sucess's on here? 

i had both embryos put back in....
ET seemed far more uncomfortable this time round!  

xxxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

I've seen loads of 2 cell make it hum   There was a thread on here about it and loads got pg! Put your feet up PUPO ladee!!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Laura , congrats on being PUPO


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Well done on staying positive, Laura 

Sending you loads of sticky vibes xoxo

[fly]           [/fly]


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Well done Laura..you have done all you can..now you need to pop your feet up and let the bubba's stick!!
Are you able to take same time off?

Congrats on being PUPO  

Hey Mini..I'll txt Roo and see how she's doing.Her,DH and Joey were all tiptop on NYE(last I heard from her) xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Mack - Thats good!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Laura ... congrats on being pupo hun. And yes there are loads of us (me being one!) who had 2 x 2 cells transferred on day 2!!!
Both our embies took, which shows how they are determined to make it! (Only one h/beat at 7 wk scan though)
Elysia is currently trashing my lounge as i type, my 2 cell beauty! I'll dig out some more threads for you in a bit, there's lots of us 2 cell success stories on here. Off to make tea, but will pop back in a bit xx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Ahhh..you see Laura-so many success stories!!

I forgot to tell you all..I have my scan tomorrow am!!It is one day before 11 weeks..do you think I'll be able to see much?Can't wait..hope they both still there xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

mack - yes you'll see a big change!


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Congratulations Laura on ET today   both your lovely embies snuggle in this time

Wow Mackster can't believe it will be 11 weeks already! Good luck tomorrow  

Here in sussex I have had a very snowy day!   DH struggled up to London as he has an intervew tomorrow and the 40 min train journey took 3 hours   VERY glad I stayed here!! Will be cold in bed tonight wothout my giant hot water bottle  

Pepperoni xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

How was your cold day?








Can't wait for a milder weather to resume.

Mackster, lots of   for scan tomorrow

Future Mummy


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Ok here we go Laura, here's just a couple for now (read their signatures at the bottom of each post too)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=199775.0#lastPost
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=218133.msg3431497#msg3431497

Mack ... Have you been on www.babycentre.co.uk Loads of info re growth etc


**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Laura , congrats on being PUPO sending you lots of         . Let the 2WW Begin

Mackster, Good luck tomorrow

Everyone else, enjoy the big freeze 

May


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Yah,London was all snow but no 'stay at home snow day' sadly!! I was hankering for a day off work!!! 

Ceri..yes..I live for the email updates,each week from the www.babycentre.co.uk 
I was just wondering if I would have seen more at 12 weeks..I am sooooooooooo excited!!

Hey Pepper..ooh I hate it when DH is away (good for watching trashy tv though and eating choccies)..but the bed is a coldddddddddd surprise!!

Thx to everyone else...will report in to HQ after my scan..

Stay warm xx


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Hey Mackster!

I agree!!!! Loving Location Location Location being back tonight!!! Snow day tomorrow    so may spoil myself and curl up in bed with cats and girlie film tonight..... no 5.30 alarm HOORAH!!!!   

Pepper xx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello,

Sorry not been posting as been ill with shingles but all better now. Laura, congrats and I wish you tonnes of luck for 2ww. Mackster, hope the scan goes/went well? Still catching up on everyone else but hope you are all well. I am on day 7 of DR and all well thus far. Got some pmt but don't feel like AF will be here before my first ? supp scan next Thurs. 

Kate xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Pepper did you enjoy your girlie film, chocolates and the bed to yourself ( with the cats)?  

Kate , sorry you were unwell   lots of    for your cycle and first suppressed scan. I only D/R once and I found it so difficult, I had a constant headache and felt unwell. I thought the short protocol was much easier. However, D/R is excellent for preparing the endometrium .

Future Mummy


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Looking at everyone having their snow-days yesterday really makes me regret working a mile away from my house!!  I have no excuse at all for not struggling in.  All they did yesterday was send everyone home at 4.  So still had a longer evening at home with Dan, but not as long as I would like.

Hope everyone is keeping warm!!


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

hi all

hope everything is going well for everyone despite this snow, we are meant to be going to see calendar girls tnihgt so hoping the trains are running ok

i got a letter today - well a copy of a letter sent to my gp informing him that it has been arranged for me to have my second cycle - although i know nothing about it 

does anyone have any suggestions as to who to speak to ot find out?


xx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks Future Mummy. Have had a headache today but was not sure if DR or eyes getting used to sitting at  PC all day! 

x


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello!

Another very snowy day   but I have been much better at staying focused on working so far and written lots of boring protocols BIG yawns!! Think I deserve a break now as a reward!!  

Had a lovely eve watching a film Future Mummy and snuggling with the cats - very indulgent as when DH is here they are banned from the bedroom   he is hoping to make it home tonight then we can have a snow day together tomorrow!  

Hope you are feeling better Kate, I think you said you were taking drugs for the shingles. I have found when I have taken them that they also make you feel pretty poo but once they are finished you do start to feel better  

Kirst I would contact HH to find out what is happening, do you have a named nurse that you can e-mail? Who was the letter sent from? All letters should have a contact name on them so you could also try e-mailing them direct. Hope you make it to Calender girls!

Hazel - just sent you a PM but lots of luck for first injection this sunday  


Pepperoni x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Kirst - Try Karen Knobbs she sorts out the funding and will tel you when yours is booked for. I bet it won't be long!


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hope everyone is keeping ok xx

Got a letter from Hammersmith today, giving us an appointment for 3rd feb, so quick!

Got to ring tomorrow to book a scan for before the appt apparently. Hopefully can get an early appt and then Hubby can have his SA the same day

I know tx won't be for months still but getting excited 

xx


----------



## kathleenc (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi, 

I'm new to the thread and the site. I'm on my first IVF cycle at HH. I started my burselin shots Christmas day and have my first suppressed scan on Tuesday. I had my coordination appt back in October so I feel like I've forgotten so many things now. 

Can anyone tell me what to expect at the suppression scan appointment? Will they immediately tell me when I can start FSH if my cycle is suppressed and if so, any idea if I'd be likely to start straight away or do you typically wait several days? Also, the sample calendar looks like they only have you come for two scans after you start FSH (eg day 5 scan and day 9/10). Is that right? I thought I'd be in for scans every couple of days. 

Both my husband (3 and I (35) "score well" on the tests and scans but 2 years later, we are still not pregnant so here we are! I'm on the NHS funded cycle so not sure if the treatment is different from private but I'd love to hear about differences if there are any or any opinions on NHS vs private. I got referred for my initial fertility investigations (at St Mary's) in Oct 2008 and have been waiting on the IVF since April so I feel like this has been such a long progress. We probably would have gone private if we had understood it would take 8 months to really get to the treatment stage. The waiting was really hard on me, which I wasn't expecting. I'm excited to finally be doing IVF and trying to be positive but also I'm nervous/worried that it may never work. Any tips/tricks for staying positive?

Thanks for any answers/thoughts! Fingers crossed for everyone.


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Hiya gang of pals....

Have had such a GOOD day!!    

Scan went really well..saw both our gorgeous little bubba's!!Twin no 1 was sleepy and didn't move,so I had to jump arund to wake him..then no 2 was moving like crazy-kept putting its hands over its face!! DH video'd the whole ultrasound..i keep watching it...so wierd to think they are in there!!

I also had the Nuchal test and a blood one for that...she said my veins were really big..and I had blood running down my arm!!Ewwww!!

I don't have to go back for scan no 2 now next week..just my MW appt.You will be surprised at how baby like they look...amazing...so specialxx

Big welcome to Kathleen...I know it's such a bloody long wait between when you first investigate and the actual DR.You are WELLon your way now..and if I remember rightly..if you ready to start suppressing-they will call that afternoon or following morning and tell you when to start.I think i had to wait 3 days or so.

I was also at St Marys firstly..did you hv the lovely Dr White and nurse Sammy?

I know it feels like a hard ol slog..but NOW is the time to get excited...positive mental attitude goes A LONGGGG way.Also..being addicted to ff helps as well...I became a stalker during my treatment..still am!!!

Anyhoo..hv good feeling about this for you!!  

Awesome news Vicky...3rd Feb is only few weeks ago....whoohoooooohooooo   

G'day g'day to Pepper and Kirst and Hazel and our FM and TB(you back from hols yet?)and Mini and KD and May and Roo and everyone else out there.....

Let this Feb be a strong one for BFP'S at HH....


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow! Congrats Mackster and how wonderful to see the twins! 

Hello Kathleenc, I think I am just a few days behind you so I cannot help with the scan query, my scan is next Thurs and I think they will probably say to keep going for another week as not had AF yet. I hope you are feeling ok, apart from the stress. I have some headaches on the Buserelin but apart from that am ok. I think the hardest thing about all this is waiting, you'd think I'd be used to waiting by now but apparently not! I hope your scan goes well and they get you started on the next stage. 

I have moments where I think about what I will do/how I would feel if this did not work but I can't allow myself to really. I have been concentrating on healthy eating and looking after myself. Have you had acupuncture? I find that very relaxing and it de-stresses me for about a week after. I am going on Saturday to try and relax a bit.

Anyway I hope you get some answers and sorry I don't know anything yet (!) but I wish you lots of luck. 

xx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi all, just to fill you all in managed to speak to someone at hh today - not sure who it was but they were very helpful, apparently they have sent me a letter - some while ago which should offer me a 2nd cycle or a review?
they are now resending the same letter and they said were presently booking march treatments, can anyone advise me if a review appointment is worthwhile, what do they discuss etc etc?
as i am fairly new to all this still i have no idea at all

kathleen - welcome to the friendly bunch!
i had a cycle just before christmas and had my surpressed scan where i hadn't dr enough so had to carry on for a further week - it all depends i think on when you start in relation to the scan days, after a week i had a further scan then  got the prescription to collect next drugs, got a phonecall that day - thursday to start the next lot on the monday then had blood test on day 5 i think and scan on day 9 and 12, then got final prescription (fri) then received phonecall to give trigger on the sunday and had ec on tues and et on thurs
hope this is of some help
kirsty

kiki
hope this


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Weirdly AF seems to have started today without too much warning/pain, hoping that was the cause of my big headache yesterday! Hopefully that means my scan on Thurs might be ok and I can move onto stimming soon. 

x


----------



## adelaide roo (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi Ladies sorry i ahve been absent for a couple of weeks, it seems that "Joey" has been having a party in my body and makingme feel so ill. i spent most of xmas vacation sleeping and eating to try to keep the nausea away. Finally it is improving and i now feel only sick at times and not all day each day and my spotting seems to have decreased also.
Had my first MW appt on wednesday and due to the snow she could not get my bloods to the hospital that day, so had to go to the hospital myself today to do it.
Still waiting for my scan and now at 11 weeks. At the hospital it was like the hospital of no patients and no staff and so i just had to elave paperwork there for them to sort out and call me monday uspposedly.

Mackster i am so so so happy for you.. was thinking of you on wednesday and wishing good thoughts, we must catch up soon, i am travelling into london a couple of times a week for work now that i feel better and so a shop and lattee sound a good idea.

Kathleen welcome, you will find the site really useful and both mackster and i got pregnant on our first IVF cycles at HH in November, so it is a good place to be..
take care everyone x x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

apologies for being awol.  The girls and I were poorly over Christmas and New Year. I am still recovering.  Struggling to keep everything done each day...no time for even a cuppa sometimes!!!    Also trying to organise birthday party for K next week and the way the weather is going some people may not even come.... 

Congrats Laura on being PUPO
Congrats mackster on the scan x

And hi to everyone else

Will leave you with the Hall of Fame.  If I have missed anything (had pages and pages to catch up on and may well have done) please let me know. Thats the trouble with not keeping up.....

MAckster...wanna see who you are, need a name to search youtube.

Also if anyone is on ******** and wants to add me let me know...

well its gonna be a challenging year as I have to get out of this home situation and dont have time to organise anything what with weaning and dealing with an almost 2 year old who has decided that she no longer wants to nap in the day....that was my housework time....

Big lucky vibes to all for 2010


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

[fly]      [/fly]
[fly]Hammersmith Hall of Fame! From 9 January 2010[/fly]​[fly]       [/fly]

Special Thoughts This Week Go To  
  

Kirst73 BFN Dec 09 
Kdb BFN Dec 09 
Loubes and DH on the premature birth and loss of your precious girls   
Carmens Early m/c 
Gillydaffodil failed 2nd ICSI Oct 09 
May2 BFN 
TwiceBlessed (ok purely selfish here, home situation still very stressful!) 

Welcome to our Newest Posters 

Vickym1974
Kathleenc
HazelW
Kate77
Pepperoni
Charlie and Lola
Adelaide roo
BlancheRabbit

Those DR/Stimming/on 2ww 

Laura2 PUPO 
BlancheRabbit Stimming from 4 Jan 2010
HazelW Currently D/r
Kate77 Stimming??
Kathleenc DR??

Next up for Treatment 
Pepperoni consultation appt w/beg 14 Dec 09
May2 2nd IVF starts d/r 23 Jan 2010
Vickym1984 investigation scan 29 Jan 10
Kate77 DR from 31 Dec 09
Charlie and Lola 2nd IVF Jan 2010
Scooter likely next tx spring 2010
Gillydaffodil FET 2010 
Sunflowerem next appointment 27 Jan

Recovering from a negative cycle  
Kirst73 BFN Dec 09
Kdb BFN Dec 09
mich08 BFN 18 May 09 
Cawallinger BFN 9 Apr 09 
Natalie.e BFN 
Gillydaffodil BFN 17 Apr 09 /Oct 09 
Roxy x BFN March 09 
SarahTM BFN Feb 09 review 11 Feb 
Donkey BFN 
Gaye BFN Mar 09 
Julie-Anne BFN March 09 
christinen BFN 10 Nov 08 
Wannabemum08 ectopic Sept 08 
Koko78 Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08 
nichola1975 (Nicky) Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar 
Chris x having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb 
candistar1 Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance - update? 
Emlapem BFN 25 Nov 08 
Devilinya followup 19 Feb after chem pgy Dec 08 
ELondon BFN 1 Dec 08

 HH ANGELS  (please let me know if you wish your angel to be remembered here) 

(Loubes) 3 Angel girls Holly Olivia and Daisy born too soon at 22+5
(Lisax) 2 Angel boys born too soon at 24 Weeks 
(Woo and DH) lost twin
(Nikki200 and DH and Angel Adam 
(Scooter) DH and Thomas and Angel Edward 
(TwiceBlessed) MMC 9.5w November 06

Parents to be   

Mackster BFP 22 November 09 TWINNIES EDD 30 July 2010
Adelaide roo BFP 20 November 09
pushoz BFP 17 November 09 TWINNIES!
Mini the Mighty Chav BFP 23 October 09 EDD 27/06/10
Helenff BFP Oct 09 EDD 21/06/10 
Bea-Bea EDD ? TWINNIES! EDD 24/06/10
JPSCoey EDD 11 June 10
Christinen BFP 23 Sept 09
Cookie66 1 May 09 
Supriya 24 Feb 09

ANY UPDATES PLEASE!!!! 

homegirl natural BFP? news
Sudsy BFP ? news
Jameson777 BFP 22 October ? news
vholloway1978 BFP 23 Sept 08 ? news
Rafs- started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 news?
bobbob coord appt End Nov 08 - update?
Mimo starting ICSI ?? - update?
naneal awaiting appt for 3rd ICSI 
Bozzy (Lisa) starting tx in July 09 
beckic1 consultation 6 May 09 
Devilinya due to start 2nd IVF July/Aug 09 
dreamermel second ICSI prob April 09 
Peaches V HSG Jan 09 may need donor backup 
Kirsty (Kan1) 21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies! 
Shania35 from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD? 
saffronL from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28 Oct 08
marie#1 from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD? 
Rafs- started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08 news?
bobbob coord appt End Nov 08 - update?
Mimo starting ICSI ?? - update?

HH Parents and babies! 

Ellenld - Mummy to Oliver and Freya born 2 October 2009
Baileybird - Mummy to natural miracle Isabella Bean born 25 September 09 8lb6oz
Jameson777 Mummy to little boy Tyler born 12 June 09
Britgrrl Mummy to little boy details?
Englishsetter Mummy to Grace and Joseph born 16 July 2009
Sara13 - Mummy to Leonardo born 10 March 09 
JandJ - Mummy to Charlie born 22 January 09 
NorthernFox - Mummy to George and Isabel 26 Dec 08 
biddy2 - Mummy to Nancy born 8 December 2008 
Ali M 7482 - Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08 
Hush - Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
TwiceBlessed - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz and Emily (natural miracle) born 22 June 09 7lb 15oz
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR - Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007 
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07 
Smileylogo (Emma) - Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07 
Britgrrl -Mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2 - Mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG) - Mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz and Ben born 2 December 09 9lb
Macca - Mummy to Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter - Mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz) 
ThackM (Michelle) - Mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - Mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - Mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz) and Amelia born  09
Shamrock - Mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - Mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M - Mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - Mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol - Mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007

HH LADIES WHO HAVE MOVED TO OTHER CLINICS & STILL POST GoodLuck 

(Mrs)bigfish123 moved to UCH parents of 2 daughters Eva and Darcy born 11 December 09 
Secret Broody moved to UCH but had natural miracle baby boy Max Gabriel on 10th September weighing 6lb 7oz
Pumpkin1 1st appt early Nov 08 now at CRM 
Future Mummy moved to UCH IUI Aug 09 BFN deciding where to go from here...
loubeedood Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- 
Odette Mummy to Jack born 25 April 2009 
Totyu Moved to ARGC May 09 BFN 15 May 09 
yellowrose (Nicky) awaiting appt at Lister 
Natalie.e moving to Lister coord 23 March 
Roxy x moved to lister now expecting 
siheilwli

Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 020 8383 8167

I have trimmed down the list but may have taken off someone who needs to be here! Also please let me know if I have got anything wrong. Thanks!


----------



## kathleenc (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi, 

Mackster, Kate77, Adelaide Roo, and Krist73, thanks for the replies. I felt better as soon as I read them. 

I was a bit hesitant to join the thread b/c to be honest I try to keep my mind off it all and I thought being on the thread might keep me thinking about it even more.  I am really glad I finally joined and  think this will really help me get my head around everything. Look forward to email with you all more. 

Have a great weekend!

- BTW, my first name is Stacia, I often use my middle name (Kathleen) as my user name - sorry to be confusing!


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

kathleen-welcome to FF, no advice as not yet started IVF but just wanted to say hi, and ask when your first consultation with hammersmith was?

mackster-glad the scan went well xx

kate-hope the scan goes to plan xx

kirst-glad you got some answers

adelaide-sorry to hear about the m/s but hope your scan comes round quick

twiceblessed-sorry to hear you were poorly


Well rang Hammersmith today and got my investigation scan for 29th Jan, so hubby is going to do SA the same day

Only 3 weeks to go until that, so hopefully will go quick, then will only be a few days until the actual consultation

I think from looking at other peoples times, a consulation early feb should be treatment may/June, hope thats right, will go so quick xx


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Morning!

You may be surprised Vicky - we had our first appt at the Hammersmith beginning of November and then our co-ordination appt in Dec and we start ICSI this month! I was amazed at how quick it all was, hope it is for you too, all the waiting starts to get very boring!  

 Kathleen! Glad to see you made that step to join the thread - I know it can be a bit daunting! I felt the same and now can't stop! Great to hear such positive stories and great to be able to chat with others who really understand how you are feeling  

So lovely to hear your scan went so well Mackster, what an amazing feeling to see both babies doing so well. Bet you can't wipe the smile off your face! 

Thanks for the hall of fame update twice blessed - hope I can move to the DR section beofre too long    Sorry to hear about being so poorly over christmas - such a horrid time to be feeling unwell. Hope you and the girls still had a good time and good luck for next weeks party! Hectic I am sure!!


Hope you start feeling better soon too adelaide rooand can really enjoy your bump   yours and Macksters stories are giving me HUGE amounts of hope for a lucky first treatment at HH

AFM still waiting for AF - yawn yawn!! Fingers crossed today will be the day!! Not left the house for 2 days because of the snow and going abit insane! Have been SOOOOOO good so far this year (all 8 days - ha ha!) may drag DH to the pub for lunch and a few beers (while we still can!!) and forget about the waiting game!!

Have fun weekends everyone  

Pepperoni xxx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey guys,

Pepper..I couldn't agree more..go to the pub-get some sun on your face,sink a few cold ones and who know's if AF might just creep up and join you!
It's soo wierd..I though i would miss drinking loads..but it actually makes me feel sick now.I have been quite morning and afternoon sick now..for past two days...and very very tired!!If I don't get my afternoon naps I freak out!

I hope to start the energetic,sex mad,'glowing' faze soon....  

Vicks..your appt will come in no time(I had my initial appt on Sept 8th...and started DR in Oct)..and as the others have said ..you are in GREAT hands at HH..I really do think they are one of the best!!I never ever thought I would get first time lucky!!

Thx for HOF TB..sorry to hear you and the girls have been poorly.Are you feeling better today?

Kate..that's brill re AF rearing her lovely head....onwards and upwards!!!

Roo..I texted you...hope you feeling better..and yes pls let's meet up!!

May..how are you feeling??

Anyhoooo..it's lovely and sunny out-so I am going to go out with DH and get some sun on my face!!!

Oh..and I went for my interview yesterday to be a nursery teacher..but not sure I want job now!!Explain later..byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeexx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi pepperoni, that was quick for you. I know what you mean about the waiting seeming boring. Hope a/f turns up soon so you can start d/r. I have long cycles sometimes due to pcos, however since coming off the clomid they have been slightly better, so I don't know if its just the efects of that and will wear off again or whether it is getting better. Took 5 weeks from last clomid period to next one and then 7 weeks to the next one. That was 3 weeks ago now,

Mackster-gl whatever you decide about the job


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey guys,

twiceblessed-sorry to hear you were poorly. thanks for taking the time to update the hall of fame. I will start DR on the 23rd Jan and scan already booked for the 9th of Feb.

Kathleen, welcome to ff. the advice and suppot you will get here is huge.

Vicks..your apt will come in no time just like the others have said, ( for my fist cycle, I had my initial apt in Julyand started DR in August)

Kate.. AF.. Thats he way to go babe.

adelaide-sorry to hear u have been having morning sickness. hope it disappears soon.

Pepperoni, sending full blast AF you way  

kirst73, March,  thats a fantastic news.  I had a review appointment  after my first cycle. it was helpful in the sense that the doctors dissects everything that had happened and try to come up with a solution and way forward with the next cycle. on the other hand it delays you starting a second cycle immediately. most people will see this as a good thing as it allows the body to recover from one cycle before the next. discuss with DH and then make a decision. the is a list of what to discuss some where, not sure of the link but will try and see if i can get it for you when i get home


Mackster. i am fine thank you,go and enjoy the sun then come back and tell us more about that job interview he he

will catch up with the rest after work today.
may


----------



## charlie and lola (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

Hope you are all well.

I was wondering if i could ask some questions regarding treatment?

If you don't mind me asking, how many of you ladies had or are about to have NHS funded ICSI? If you have funding for ICSI is it for male factor issues only?

I'm just wondering if my consultant has dismissed my concerns when I asked for ICSI rather than IVF. I was told because there's no male factor issues, IVF would be fine. However, I have been reading other threads which would suggest that for a woman of my age (over 35) High FSH, ICSI would give me the best possible chance. I am worried incase frozen swimmers will find it difficult to penetrate my old egg/eggs (with IVF) 

I had ICSI before (private) and I had no fertilization issues, but I'm wondering why I wasn't offered ICSI at HH.

I'm so concerned now, as I believe this is going to be my last chance and that I haven't been given the best option by my consultant.

Is it possible to insist on ICSI for NHS treatment?? or is it possible to add my own funds to NHS cycle to include ICSI ??

Has anyone been in this position, where they have been offered IVF, but then have gone back to their consultant and said, I am willing to wait if they can put in a funding request for ICSI instead and been successful (with consultant and funding - rather than pregnancy)

I'm aware that some ladies are doing private cycles at HH, but if anyone has any experience with NHS funded cycles, it would be really helpful.

I don't know if I'm being over anxious atm  and finding things to worry about, but a thread I read before has really thrown me and to be honest, I really can't afford to start a cycle that I haven't got much confidence in.

Thanks in advance if you can give me any advice x

Lots of love, 

Charlie x


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello everyone!

Really sorry Charlie but don't think I can give you too many answers, we are NHS funded and it is for MF issues only, for us there were no other options other than ICSI. Hope somebody will have some words of wisdom for you.

Well the pub, the beers and the snow have worked their magic for us.....  decided she was missing out on all the fun and decided to join us   so so SO pleased!! 21 days till dreg and counting, hoorah!! 

Need a bit of help now... trying to set up a ticker. Have got onto the sites, set it up but what do I do from there!?! Have tried to cut and paste into my signature and into the ticker bit but doesn't seem to work    driving DH mad!!!! But so pleased to be on the count down I just want it to show!!!!!

 to everyone Pxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

charlie - We were the same as pepper with male factor. so had to have ICSI. But when we switched to Donor sperm we had a private cycle and thought IVF would be ok. (you've probalby read this somewhere else on here!!   ) and we got no fertilisation.   My eggs were found to be hard and weren't letting the sperm in. so our nxt cycle was funded and we got funding for ICSI due to my eggs, but if they woudldn't of paid for ICSI i would of paid the extra. we had 3 cycles funded 2 were with DS and each one we only got 3 eggs fertilised so proves that my eggs were duff!! 

I'm not sure what PCT you are with but wth your past history being so good I doubt if they will fund it but you can only ask.


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Wahey Pepper, I'm so pleased for you!!  The 21 days will fly by!!  I'm starting tomorrow, bit stressed about it at the moment, so is DH so we're picking at each other, as neither of us deal very well with stress!!  It'll be fine tomorrow I'm sure!!


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks Hazel!

Just sent you a PM!!

Sleep well everyone xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

pepper - Use the BB code and pop it into your signiture


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Pepper - yay! Was happy to read your post about AF. Won't be long now!

Charlie & Lola - I am 32 but high FSH and no male factor. We were told by HH that our only real hope was IVF with highest dose drugs. We are NHS too but they said to us no point trying ICSI in our situation (did not ask/remember details sorry). I am sorry I cannot help but I think you should try and discuss this with HH if you have these concerns - at least to hopefully put your mind at rest for your cycle. I hope you get the answers you are after.

Good luck tomorrow HazelW.

I have been in terrible pain all day with the heaviest AF ever. But fingers crossed it's the last one for many months. I went for acupuncture later today and that has calmed things a little now. Did anyone else find the D/R injections were a bit painful during AF? I had no problems the first week but during AF I seemed to have lost the knack of getting the needle in easily! Lots of puncture holes in my tummy this morning, LOL.

xx


----------



## charlie and lola (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for all your help ladies  

I think there's an element of me getting worked up as we are so close to treatment. I'm expecting AF on Thursday - Hurry up!!

I think I'm going to stop looking at other threads for a while. Stop worrying about things I can't change. 

Best wishes for everyone and lots of PMA xx

Thanks again for responding.

Charlie xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Pepper- forgot to say you have to press change profile at the botom of your profile page once you have pasted the ticker in. I thnk this is where you are going wrong!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Just seen that you did it!!


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks Mighty Mini! Took a while to get the ticker going but your comments really helped!  

Keeping fingers crossed for you this week Charlie - I know exactly what the waiting feels like   I had the worst PMT this month and I think it is just all the added stress of knowing you will be starting treatment. It can be quite a dangerous thing reading other peoples opinions - as well as very helpful I know! - and keep telling yourself that, what is written on websites is only that, peoples opinions and experiences. As kate said, I think all you can do is try and talk through your concerns with the Dr's at HH. Each person is an individual and the Dr's will have their reasons behind suggesting what treatment is best for you. You need to feel confident though, doubts will only keep niggling at you.  

Hope you are in less pain today Kate and aren't too bruised from all the puncture holes!!! 

Hope you have recovered from your first injection Hazel - tomorrow you'll be a pro my little guinea pig     

May - hope work wasn't too awful yesterday  

Mackster - very envious that you had some sun   none here  but hoping that has helped bring out your energetic, sex mad, glowing phase  he he that made me chuckle!!

Hope you have had a good weekend Vicky - the 29th is now looking to be a VERY good day for us!! Fingers crossed for your appointment.

    

Happy weeks to everyone 
Pepperoni 
XXX


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Charlie - glad you are feeling better.

Pepper - very impressed with your ticker skills!

Feeling a lot better today and injections no longer painful, phew. 

x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

may2- 
pepperoni-GL for d/r soon
MM-How is the pregnancy going?
Hazel- 
Kate-Sorry to hear a/f was so painful, glad you are feeling a bit better today

Nothing new here. I suffer with dizziness and vertigo (have for the last 5 yrs, but is being dealt with now at last) and had to come home from work this morning as felt terrible. Just slept for the last 3 hrs


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Vicky, hope you feel better after your nap!
I am struggling to keep my eyes open atm lol - was back at work today - complete shock to the system!
We have decided to have a review appointment then we might find something out that we didn't know - we were hardly given any information during or in advance of the first cycle, i think it only adds a month onto the wait - so prob worthwhile!

Hazel - how are you finding the injections now?
Pepper - not long until you start eh!
Hope everyone else is good - Mackster i am jealous of you and the sun!

xx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi everyone.

Just updating, my injections are fine.  Yesterdays one (first one) hurt going in and then actually injecting was fine.  Today's one was fine going in but the injection was painful.  No side effects so far (although probably after 2 days is a bit soon anyway!) apart from a bit of itching at the injection site.

Having trouble remembering where I am allowed to inject - anyone else know?  I thought it was thighs, bum or lower back, but also vaguely remember something about below belly button.  That'll teach me to listen instead of giggling with Pepper!!  

xx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Just at work..so can't stay...but am just laughing at everyones comments re me and the sun!!

I WISH i had seen some..

by the time I got outside on the wend..it was snowing again!!Ha!!

Kirst..good move re appt..I never felt like we had any info at all before our round!!

Charlie ..glad you in better healthxx

Hi PEPPER and gang..will read all your past posts when I get home...

Hey Hazel..the belly is the best option (if you have any fat there).I did all my IUI injections in the butt-and I don't reckon it worked as well.The belly..you do underneath the button-alternating sides.I found freezing the site with an ice cube helped when it was sore xx

Have a great week all xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

HazelW said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Having trouble remembering where I am allowed to inject - anyone else know? I thought it was thighs, bum or lower back, but also vaguely remember something about below belly button. That'll teach me to listen instead of giggling with Pepper!!
> 
> xx


Definitely not the butt or lower back! ( butt is for progesterone injections which are intra muscular and need to reach the muscle) . You should inject stimming drugs in lower tummy or upper thighs. 
Emla cream ( Boots) can help 30 mns before, on injection site. If you use an alcohol wipe , before injecting, wait 10/15 seconds before injecting so that alcohol dries as otherwise can irritate.
They have videos on you tube about how to inject ( I found it helpful first time , especially for the gestone ones!)
Here is one example:





This particular example is for a dosage of 150 though, which is different from what your may be prescribed, so it is just a guideline about how and where to inject . Double check your dosage is the correct one.
If you inject a different stimming drug, it is the same injection site, but I think they also , for example, have videos about the menopur one too, how to prepare it .

Future Mummy 

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

tut tut Hazel!!! No injections in yer butt!!!! Maybe we should have paid a bit more attention.... I blame you for getting too excited about the purple bag!!!

Good you tube link future mummy, it never ceases to amaze me what you can watch on there!!

I was quite impressed with the ticker too, thanks Kate! I rang this morning to register my cycle and book my ?suppressed scan so going to have a go setting up a ticker for that now too!!! I think I am getting a bit too addicted to this site!!!  

Hope your feeling better now Vicky and hope you managed to keep your eyes open Kirst! I struggled into London on the train this am - horrid journey standing all the way! - and was amazed at the lack of snow! Dont think anyone can really believe how much we still have here!

Happy Monday! Pxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Stil feel quite dizzy and tired, off to bed in about 15 minutes, not like me lol


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

These are d/r injections, to be clear!!


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Does anyone know if it is okay to still have slight AF during query suppressed scan?   If not I will call HH.

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## kathleenc (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi all, 

Kate - (not sure this is what you mean or that I'm answering your question, but hope it helps): Do you mean light AF as in spotting? I went to HH this morning for my scan to check if I'm suppressed. I am -  on to GonalF shots - and I mentioned to the person who did my scan that I got AF on schedule and then continued to spot since then (so 3 normal days of AF and since then 6 days with moderate spotting). She said spotting was fine and that was the Burselin. 

vickym1984 - hi to you too. I went for my consultation back in September. It seems so long ago! I didn't start treatment until late Dec (Xmas day was my first Burselin shot, what a present!) We are on NHS so not sure if that contributed to the wait time. I think I just got a bit unlucky with waiting that long b/t consultation and treatment b/c of my cycle times and the holidays. I hope yours goes much faster. 

Question for anyone on whether the first scan after Gonal F is always day 9 I just got the call from HH telling me to start the Gonal F on Thursday (yea, things are moving!). I'm supposed to be travelling for work on my days 7-9 though. The nurse who called said she I wouldn't know until the Monday blood test if I need to have a scan on the day 9 so I'm not sure if I should cancel my work plans. Any advice from people who've been through it on whether the scan is always/usually really on day 9 and if there is any leeway to delay to day 10? On the one hand, this is priority number one so I'll make it work. On the other, my boss is expecting me to attend our annual business conference! I don't want to tell my office I'm doing IVF so it's a bit tricky. Anyone else juggling not telling work?

Stacia


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

HazelW said:


> These are d/r injections, to be clear!!


Same thing Hun  always upper thighs or lower tummy as video shows. The only time you use the Butt is for the dreaful Gestone ( progesterone ) injections. But you may only be given the progesterone pessaries during your 2ww. And if you are prescribed gestone, I will explain where to inject exactly.

Future Mummy


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Kathleen. When did you have your co-ordination appt? About 3 months is about the time I was expecting , well quicker in fact than I was expecting so will be happy with that.

Anyone on here have very irregular cycles? I know normally they say count 21 days from the first day ofnext a/f after X date, but if you have irregular cycles do you get a prescription for provera and then they give you till x date to coem on a/f else you take the provera?


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks Stacia - congrats on moving onwards and upwards! So are you now continuing to inject Buserelin but also using a pen now for the GonalF (?), and do you start the GF tomorrow? Good luck and I look forward to seeing how you get on as you are a couple of days ahead of me   xx

I sort of wondered if it was okay to have the scan whilst bleeding, sorry for gross question but wondered if it is ok from a practical point of view!! Presume so as an ultrasound...

Vicky, I have very irregular cycles, due to stress I had a 7 week wait for AF. I then started D/R 21 days after that AF. They said they could have given me something to bring on my cycle but I did not ask for a while as my GP thought I was pregnant despite negative HPT!! After a neg blood test at GP I then started AF naturally. The HH nurse said at my coordination appoitnment that she could give me something to start period but woudl need to do a preg test first. 

xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Stacia, I would stick to HH plans regarding scan. Doing the can day 8 would have been OK, but if you grow your follies quickly, waiting day 10 may be a day too late for the perfect timing regarding the size of your follies.  I have had scan on different days , when having SP, but if you have D/R , there is no need before day 8 or 9, and day 9 sounds perfect. if you do a scan day 10, that means the earliest you have EC is day 12, and if you have a couple of follies that decided to grow into juicy ones quickly, then some may be too ripe for best possible  fert rate. Just to be on safe side   don't change it. You may end up stimming for longer, quite common too, but you won't know until day 9! 
Regarding work, yes it is always a challenge.  
Can't you tell work you have a small surgery to have done ? ( if your boss is a man and you just say " woman's thing") they usually don't ask further questions as too embarassed!  )

Future Mummy


----------



## kathleenc (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for the advice on the day 9 scan, Future Mummy. 

Kate, I start the GF on Thursday. I get the feeling they have you start it either Mondays or Thursdays.  I'll keep you posted on how I get on. Also, now that I think about it, my burselin shots hurt a bit more during AF - maybe it's all just a bit more sensitive then. You'll be fine with the scan, bleeding or not. It's no practical problem (I've had one on day 3 before when I was doing IUI) and I think the people scanning are used to it 

Vicky - I had coordination appt in early Sept, briefing appt mid October, started drugs Xmas day. I bet you'll be quicker than 3 months!  Good luck.


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Just a quick   and   to everyone.

mackster, i saw u .

may2


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Also just a quickie...good luck to all the girls on the stimming journey at the mo!!!

I think I had a scan when bleeding...they expect it!!

May....damn-I was looking for you too..very sneaky!! 
How are you feeling?You getting excited about it all?Hv you changed your diet etc at all?

MW appt went well..loads of paperwork really and a BUNDLE of blood tests!! i thought we had another scan at 16 weeks,as it's twinnies-but apparently not.I won't get to see my twins again until 20 weeks.That will be almost 10 weeks in between scans..wowsers!!!

My MW..said they haven't proven anything..but the chemicals in swimming pools may not be good for bubs...and also said sex might not be a good idea during pregnancy...poor DH 

Oh and Hazel and FM..maybe that's where I went wrong with my IUI courses..I injected in the butt the entire time!!Grrrr!!

KD..haven't heard from you in a while little lady!How goes it?

Hiya Kathleen..tis sooo hard to plan work around this,isn't it?They will scan you when they think you're ready..it's hard to determine.Can you make an excuse with work now?Or perhaps see if you can start stimming one day later?I can't remember now..but I think I got mine started a day later because of work.

Anyhoo..this was meant to be quick...HELLOOOO to all my lovely FF mates out therexx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Just a quickie to say thanks for replies xx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone.  I was far too engrossed thinking that they should put a little bag of sweets or something in the purple bag to make it more fun.  Or some beauty products or something!!  Should have been listening to the nurse-lady.

I'll stick to thighs I think, and just alternate.  I work with too many drug user and don't much fancy injecting into my stomach until I absolutely have to.

I'm glad kathleenc put that about starting stimming on Monday or Thursday.  I was planning to ask when I go for my ?suppressed scan, as if I were to start it the same day, I would have to have a scan on my birthday, and on a day when we have to work at a children's party, and I don't want to have to go all the way to Hammersmith on those days.  Of course, I'm making sweeping assumptions that I'll be all ready to go by then!!  We'll see nearer the time.

Hope everyone is feeling well at the moment.

Mackster, what is your QVC name?  I so desperately want to see you on TV so I can tell everyone that I know you (slight artistic licence I know!)!

xxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kathleen-thanks, I hope so, will find out soon

Kate-Thankyou for sharing your experience. I think 7 weeks will be best case scenario, they seem to be getting further apart since coming off the clomid (before that they were every 3-4 months at best) first cycle was 5 weeks, then last one was 7 weeks, coming up for 4 weeks now and not ovulated yet (after ttc for so long I know my pre and post O temp ranges and took my temp this morning). Will defintely take provera if its offered


----------



## adelaide roo (Nov 10, 2009)

hi Ladies,

Hazel hope you are getting the knack of the needles.. so NOT the butt... do a clock on your stomach and just goes around clockwise each day and that way each area should not get too tough.
Charlie & Lola i know they do ICSI at HH, they would offer you what they think is the best. once you start d/r and are having scans done with one of the doctors then ask about it again and see what they say as they can discuss it at their team meetings. i demanded blastocysts (was the nurse in me coming out with knowledge i gained from how to deal with drs and also dated a few in my time before meeting DH). I got what i wanted and so do try to see what is possible, of course they will guide you to what is the best.

What can i say about Juoey, well 12 weeks today and had my scan yesterday and he/she was having a great time kicking away at the abdominal probe (thank the lord it is now abdominal!)  and i could see the arms and legs and everything. Really amazing, DH missed it all as away with work, but my best friend came instead who had adopted a child and so never seen a scan before, she was nearly as tearful as me..

hope all are well for 2010 in HH.. good luck for CC appointments, and starting d/r etc etc
xx


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello everyone!!

Have been a bit absent as dealing with the snow!! Has been a horrid week commuting, has taken over 2 hours each way most days this week so been exhausted by the time I get home   Today took over 3 hours this morning and almost that to get home....... BUT super excited as I now have a few days leave  

Have been trying to keep up with how people have been doing.....

Adelaide Roo - So glad your scan went well yesterday but sorry your DH missed it. Bet he is gutted!

Kate - hope that the scan goes ok, is it tomorrow? Congrats on your ticker too by the way!!!

Hello Hazel - how is my guinea pig doing? Keeping fingers crossed you don't have to scan on your birthday  

Mackster - 10 weeks till the next scan!! Wow!! Keeping fingers crossed that there will be some more HH success stories by then!! 

BIG hellos to everyone else - no other exciting news from me!

Pepperoni xxx


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello everyone!

Sorry for long radio silence!  Have been lurking away with nothing to report. 

Roo - hurrah for Joey kicking away.  And hello Mackster and the twins!  Sorry you don't get to see them again for such ages.

Glad to say that I've been injecting on my belly all along - the only time in my life I've been pleased to have an unshiftable little roll of tummy fat - which is now purple and blue.  I've been following roo's advice and doing a circle - except it's more like an ellipse as the fat is ellipse shaped - am quite pleased with the american football shape of bruises that I've got as a result.

I had my day 9 scan yesterday and I've got 15 lovely follies - all between 13 and 17mm.  Dr Carby seemed very pleased with it all after the cyst nonsense.  She's still doing all my scans/EC/ET etc - and even emailed me spontaneously on Saturday night to say that she couldn't do the time that I had booked in yesterday so could I come earlier.  I'm amazed at how great she's being - feel really really lucky - and deeply impressed by how hard she works.  Makes me want to go back to uni and study to be a glamorous and dedicated doctor...

However, on the less-good side, I've been feeling really ropey since last night - feels a bit like I'm coming down with flu - achey muscles, a bit nauseous, shivery and exhausted - and of course the achey ovaries.  I'm hoping that this is just typical stimming symptoms - from what I've read online they could be... Did anyone else feel like this or should I be worrying (or bothering Anna)?

Have EC on Monday (assuming everything OK).  I think that everyone else who is cycling (on here anyhow) is a bit behind me - but it looks like Pepper and Vicky and Hazel and Kate and Kathleen are all coming up quickly behind me - so glad you'll be around as I head into the tricky bit!  And so glad that everyone else is still here - am feeling a bit daunted now that it's all really happening...

Back to sofa, hot water bottle and whippet.  And waiting for DH to come home and give me a cuddle.  Am definitely in need of one.  Ouch!

Lots of love

BlancheRabbit


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi BlancheRabbit,

Good to hear that all has been going ok with the injections and even better news that all is looking good with the cysts. I think many people would agree that Anna Carby is amazing   

Hope that all the achiness is just side effects I know that getting ill is the last thing you want at the moment, hope DH gets home quick for a hug... its the best medcine ever!   Good luck for monday.... a bit behind but with you every step

Pepper xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi all  ,

I have enough of this weather! 








I could not believe it when I opened the curtains this morning! I thought it was getting better! Hopefully the weather will be OK this week end, I am taking the Eurostar! 

Blanche Rabbit, excellent result at your scan! , yes you can feel exhausted and nauseous with the drugs. If you are worried , dr Carby won't mind at all if you ask what she thinks about your side effects.Maybe you got a bit cold too with the weather? a hot water bottle ( but not on tummy) , may help as well as a glass of hot milk with honey?

Future Mummy


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

hi blanche rabbit, hope you start to feel a bit better, no fun feeling poorly xx

Well my dizzies seem to have got a bit better , so *touch wood* I should be ok for work tomorrow which is good

Its going quickly towards 3rd feb, so thats all good xx


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone - lovely to know you're all there.  I don't think I'm ill but milk and cuddles are definitely the answer (though I'm feeling a bit too nauseous to want milk which is odd because I usually love it!).  

If it gets worse I'll ask Dr Carby tomorrow.

In the meantime I'm really glad that Vicky is feeling less dizzy and that Future Mummy is heading back to Paris!  I'm sure the thaw will have kicked in by then - I know what you mean abou the snow, it's sad to not feel excited about it any more - had to walk the dogs in it today and it was beautiful but I was feeling too rubbish to enjoy it. 

Hope you are all having cosy evenings

Lots of love

FMX


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Morning all! Just a real quick hello to say I had the scan this morning and all is well. I am suppressed!      
They are going to call me this afternoon to confirm my dose and start date for the Gonal-F but looks like starting on 300. I have had to hide my drugs in the communal work fridge much to the amusement of my boss/colleagues who know about our ivf!   

Am very pleased to be moving forward and I wish everyone lots of luck xx

    

P.S. Pepper I will have to start another ticker later! xx


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Kate..that's AWESOME news babes!!!Whoohoooo..let the baby making begin!!!!   

How you feeling today Ms BRabbit?I felt very strange during the stimming..so I'm sure that's normal!
Good for you re your correspondance with A Carby!!You are in the VERY best hands!!

I can't wait for our Jan girls to start their 2ww..we need some BFP on here!!

I got my downs results todays..the twins are all good so far!! and hv joined a pregnancy agency..so the bump will hopefully start earning it's board soon..lol!!

Anyhoo..big hello to everyone else,,,fill us in on your updates!!

How are you May??And Pepper and TB??X


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi girls

Congrats on the healthy twins Mack, that's fab news xoxox

Adelaide - I felt teary reading your post about taking your BF to the scan - how lovely you could share it with her   BTW, I would also pref to go for blastos (assuming a reasonable number of eggs) - did you have two put back?

BR - my tummy fat is elliptical too, LOL.  Those follies sound excellent!!!  Gold star coming your way     Hot lemon and honey is another good tonic if you're feeling fluey.

Sorry for no more personals girls - am so so so busy at work   Hopefully will catch up with everyone's news this weekend.

In the meantime, babydust and hugs to everyone
xoxo
kd


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi everyone.  Kate, that's great news, roll on the ec!!

Hi Pepper, how is the wait going?

I've moved on to the stomach area for injections and it's actually much easier than legs, although I do feel like a junkie every day!  When I do it between my toes I'll know I've gone too far.

I'm really ratty today, offenders at work have been bugging me all day, so much so that I had to go for a  little drive before I punched one of them.  Not sure if it's the Burserelin or just normal hormones - due on any time now, unless the injections delay it, so it might be that.

Anyway, everyone stay out of my way and we'll all be fine!!

Love and babydust to everyone.

H xxxxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hazel, glad you are doing well with the injections. I prefer the thighs personally ( never lower legs).

I have often felt in a bad mood when stimming , and during 2ww, I would cry for no reason, and I had no patience whatsoever. DH , thank god, has always known it was the hormones and kind of stay out of my way, or agreed with everything I said for peace  . 

Macks, great news  

Kate, great that the scan confirmed you are suppressed. 

I can't believe it! no snow! only rain!   are we getting floods next?  

Future Mummy


----------



## pepperoni (Dec 11, 2009)

great news on the scan Kate and great to be moving on to the next lot of injections...... get going with that ticker!!

   well done on the injections Hazel and taking the plunge with your tummy!   to all those pesky offenders annoying you at work, hope you can have a chilled eve tonight  

   glad you had good results through mackster and all looking good with the twins

Hope you have had a better day BlancheRabbit and feel a bit better  

I am starting to get a bit frustrated with the waiting to start..... only another 2 weeks I know but it does feel a lifetime at the moment   Have today and tomorrow off work, trying to keep mind and body occupied but struggling a bit! We do now have a defrosted freezer, a clean house and the cats have been for their yearly check up!! Still a lot of snow here so bit stuck in the house.... may have to go start clearing out the kitchen cupboards   

   Happy days to all

Pepperoni xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kate-glad the scan went ok and that you can start stimming soon

mackster-Glad to hear the results were all ok

kdb-Hope you are ok 

Hazel-Hope you feel a bit better soon xx

FM-Wave

Pepperoni-I know what you mean about the waiting lol, mines only to my 1st appt and its already dragging

My dizziness was back in full force this morning, so looks like I will be at Doctors Monday to get signed off work. Got my appt with my consultant re my dizzies on 28th Jan, so if I get signed off for 2 weeks then that will cover me until then


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello gang,

You are all brilliant.  Thanks to your positive vibes (and hot water/hot milk suggestions) I'm feeling lots more human today - almost normal!  Though I'm a bit worried because my acupuncturist said that he thought my follies sounded a bit too big and a bit too plentiful for day 9...

Ah well, I've only got until tomorrow morning to find out.  Do so hope that I don't have OHSS symptoms - though was interested to read that you can only get OHSS after the ovitrelle.  Hadn't realized that before.

Pepper - I wish I had your energy - a clean house would be a good thing - but at least I've managed to file both the bank statements and the spice rack today...  I know how the waiting drags - I was lucky because it was the run up to Christmas so I had some distractions!

FM - I've been feeling growly towards DH all day - I know it's mostly my hormones, but I do wish that a. he was a bit more involved with the treatment and b. he hadn't decided to book a trip to NYC/Los Angeles in the middle of the 2ww (luckily I've won on the latter point!).  

Hazel - I wanted to punch everyone when I started Buserelin.  I found it got much better when I'd got used to having it in my system for a while!  Actually made me feel quite healthy in the end.

Kate - hurrah for starting stimming - I think the Gonal F pens are brilliant - very sci-fi!

Vicky - my BF had similar dizzy problem - from an ear infection - in the end they taught her lots of exercises to re-train her sense of balance and get rid of the vertigo - which really worked.  She also did Pilates - using the wobble-board helped her enormously.  But before all that she was really wiped out - so I have a sense of what you're going through - good luck with getting it sorted!

Right - off to finish cooking supper - first day for a while that I've felt up to cooking!

Will report back tomorrow on day 12 scan.  Fingers crossed and black cats in the cupboard!

Lots of love

BlancheRabbit X


----------



## Lisax (Feb 12, 2007)

Good Morning Ladys,

Sorry I've not been on for a long time but have been very busy with work  

I have ET this coming TUE 19th witch will mean my test day will be the day before my twin angels where born last year I wish I looked into when my teat date would have been before I started    
I just   hope for a BMP as I don't know how I will take a BPN at that time?! 

I hope everyone is well

Lisa xxx


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi gang

And welcome back Lisa!  Sorry you've been so busy with work...  Let's hope the bad timing turns out to be good timing - a lovely BFP in their memory.  I'm going to be just behind you - I have EC on Monday.

Just got back from the clinic.  All looking very good - can't remember the numbers exactly but Anna says I've got 8-9 follicles that are already mature of a total of over 20 follies.  She also said that the nausea will be because of the high oestrogen levels that the FSH stimulates (still feeling pretty yucky today - VERY unlike me - I usually eat constantly...).

She also told me that because I'm with Camden PCT (I'm on the NHS until my 40th birthday in April - clock is ticking!) that we will have the option of going to blastocysts.  I'm a bit scared, as I know there's  a good chance that we won't get any to last until day 5, but I'm assuming that if they don't last until day 5 out of the body then they probably wouldn't have in the body...

Roo - I know you went to blast - got any advice?

That is, assuming I get any eggs out of my follies, and that the eggs that I get fertilize, and that they are all quite good quality etc etc...!  A lot of assumptions.  But Anna seemed really positive - hurrah hurrah!  

Off now for a long walk and some nice stew at Kenwood House before the rain gets here and drowns us all.  

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend.  I've got lots of nice things planned including a huge brunch to celebrate my sister-in-law's birthday.  I think despite the nausea I'll be able to down a few blueberry pancakes!

Love to you all

BlancheRabbit XX


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi all, its FRIDAY!!! 
what are all your plans for the weekend?, I am playing hockey tomorrow and then hoping to go look at sofas on Sunday - before the DFS sale ends at 5pm.  Just waiting to hear from the hospital with an appointment now- only just replied so prob take a couple of weeks, does anyone have any suggestions re what questions to ask at a review?

Lisa   you get the answer that you are hoping for

Blanche Rabbit - indeed those pens are fantastic things, my friend has to mix up her stuff and it seems to be much more confusing, where do you have the acupuncture done? how did you get on today?

Pepper - if you are at a loose  en - my house could do with a clean lol Not long to go mow though eh!

Vicky - I hope your dizziness sorts itself out and maybe  a rest will do you good?

x


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi all  

Lots to catch up on....

Mackster - thanks and glad the twins are doing well!
Hazelw - thanks and I felt really moody on Buserelin but was much better after AF came, altho still some headaches
BlancheRabbit - thanks and I wish you lots of luck for possible day 5 transfer 
Future Mummy - thanks 
Pepper - thanks and hope the next couple of weeks go quickly for you
Vickym - thanks and good luck with your GP appointment
Lisax - hello and I wish you lots of luck for your test day and I hope you are ok despite it being a very difficult time
Little Mrs Sunshine - enjoy your day, sorry I cannot help with review question as on my first attempt but good luck 

Just had a 20 minute back and shoulder massage so feeling sleepy at my desk. Can't wait to start stimming on Monday and have booked the day off work so I can have a long weekend. 

Kate xx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Ooh, meant to ask, anyone else start on 300 Gonal-F? Guessing it's higher than some due to my FSH levels. I spent ages worrying about over responding and it's only just dawned on me recently that HH are obviosuly thinking the opposite will happen hence the higher dose - doh!!   

x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Kate, 300 gonal F is pretty common. You don't want to be understimmulated. Easier to decrease than increase in terms of follies growth.


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi Kate 

I started (and stayed) on 300 of Gonal-F - seems to have worked perfectly for me so far.  My FSH levels are low but I'd been downregging for a month and I'm nearly 40.

Have a lovely weekend - good luck for Monday!

BlancheRabbit X


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks kate. Doubt they will say much other than give me a sick note, but it will get me out of the house


----------



## charlie and lola (Feb 8, 2008)

kate77 said:


> Ooh, meant to ask, anyone else start on 300 Gonal-F? Guessing it's higher than some due to my FSH levels. I spent ages worrying about over responding and it's only just dawned on me recently that HH are obviosuly thinking the opposite will happen hence the higher dose - doh!!
> 
> x


Hi, I started injecting this morning. Mr L started me off on 300 Gonal F too. I thought it was a high dosage, but glad to see it is pretty standard. I have high FSH level too.

Good luck everyone

Charlie x


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for the reassurance ladies. Hope you have a good weekend. I can't wait to start the Gonal-F as I have read that your Buserelin headaches ease a little once you start the next stage. Well, I am going to choose to believe that anyway!

xx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi all, I'm a bit worried now that when I was stimming i was only started on 150 then upped to 225 - maybe thus us something i can ask at my review - and maybe why we only had 7 eggs?

xx


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello gang

Quick question - in case any of you are here on a Saturday night!

I've been getting a very bloated stomach since last night - went down overnight but when I had lunch again this afternoon it swelled again.  I havn't had any bloating during treatment (something which surprised my acupuncturist - I think it's quite normal) - but it does just feel like something in my stomach rather than anything going on in my ovaries (I used to have bad candidiasis and it felt just like this).

Obviously I'm worried that it might be a sign of OHSS but wondered if anybody else had late onset bloating

Supposed to be taking ovitrelle at 11.30pm tonight.  Oh dear!

Lots of love 

BlancheRabbit X


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

its normal to bloat out, I always looked pg when having tx!


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Evening friends!!

Little Miss Sunshine..I was only on 170 for GONAL F and produced 15 eggs...don't stress..it will happen xx

Blanche..I bloated soo much whilst DR and Stimming..I looked pregnant already!! 

How's everyone else doing?

I am stoked to have passed the 12 week mark yesterday..and hv changed hair from blonde to dark brunette..DH feels like he has a new wife!!

Anyhooo..tis late..bed beckons...love to all xx

Good luck to all the stimming girls...Charlie and co x


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi all,

Sorry I haven't popped in for a bit. So busy at work at the moment half the time I just come and lurk rather than post. All is going well with me, apart from my usual pessimism I am trying to learn to shake off 

I was only on 112.5 of Gonal F on my first go, which I didn't think was too great as I got seven eggs, none of great quality - though the doctors said they were happy with that amount. The second time I was on 150 and got 12. I think they started me low because I have one slightly polycystic ovary and because of my age - thing is, both times my normal ovary had hardly any! I'd want at least 150 if I had to do it again.

Lots of new names here - I wish you all the best with your treatment .


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Mackster and Mini 

After doing more investigating on here I realized that lots of people bloat - so I went ahead and did the jab.  Eggies ripening as I write!

Will report back after EC tomorrow morning - off to walk doggies in the sun now.

BlancheRabbit XXX


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi HH gang,

Sorry i have been AWOL for a while, work! work!! work!

Mackster -   glad the twins are doing well!

Kate.. Good Luck on stim from Monday. I think 300 is very common this days. I wouldn't mind 300 myself as i got a few follies with 225 the last time. 
charlie and Lola- Good luck on stim
Hazel- hope you are feeling better now 
BlancheRabbit - Good luck on EC tomorrow. And this is  you get to blast like you desire.

Helen, sending   just to cheer you up

Future Mummy - Enjoy paris

Pepper -     

Vickym - 

Lisax - hello and 

Little Mrs Sunshine - check out this page, they have got info's about review apt. hope you find it use full http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49609.0 Just in case you don't get it i will copy and past some of the questions for you.

Have a lovely week all
May


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

For Little Mrs Sunshine.

1. What were the main factors that contributed to this negative cycle?

2. What are this clinics success rates for couples in our position (taking age and diagnosis into consideration)? And what is that statistic nationally?

3. Eggs:
a) How was the quality of the eggs? (Were they mature enough?)
b) Were there as many as you were expecting?
c) Would having egg collection a few days earlier or later help?
d) Would more monitoring during the stimulation phase help you to control my drugs better (and thus get a better result)?
e) Is there anything else that can be done to improve the eggs?
f) Can we still do egg share? /Should we consider using an egg donor?
(If you were the donor in an egg share scheme you might want to ask how the recipient did, some clinics wont tell you directly but they can give an 'indication'.)

4. Sperm:
a) How was the quality of the sperm?
b) Had the count, motility or morphology improved at all?
b.ii) Is there anything that can be done to improve this? 
c) Would we get better results with SSR?
d) Should we consider donor sperm (or ‘donor back-up’)?
e) Should we consider an appointment with an urologist? (Whom would you recommend?)

5. Embryological questions:
a) How did the embryologist feel the ICSI procedure went? (E.g. was it easy to find sperm of good morphology in the sample?)
b) How well did fertilization go? (E.g. more quickly or slowly than expected)
c) Did any fertilized eggs produce unusual results? (E.g. 3 nuclei)
d) What was the overall quality of the embryos like? 
e) How do you grade them/what is your opinion of grading vs. live baby rate?
f) Does any of this suggest any issues?
g) Could assisted hatching help us?
h) Would delaying transfer (or carrying it out earlier) have helped?
i) What is your opinion on going for blastocysts next time?
j) Can the embryologist remove the fragmentation in the embryos?
k) What do you feel the link is between fertilisation rate, embryo quality and live baby rate?
l) What is the policy with regard to freezing/frozen embryos?


6. The drugs:
a) How do you feel I responded to the drugs for down regulation? (Did it take longer or less time than expected?)
b) How do you feel I responded to the drugs for stimulation? (Did I respond too quickly or too slowly? Did I produce enough eggs? Did coasting for a few days effect egg quality?)
c) Did the trigger injection work as expected? (Should I have taken it earlier or later for better results?)
d) Do you feel I am on right drugs at the right dose or should this be changed next time? 

7. Further tests:
a) Are their any further blood/hormone tests you would now recommend? (E.g. FSH, E2, etc.)
b) Should we test for immune issues?
c) Should we test for sticky blood?
d) Should we have any further genetic tests?
e) Would you recommend having a hysteroscopy? (Why?)
f) i) Would there be any point to do PGD?
ii) How many embryos to you need for this?
iii) What are the risks involved?
iv) Is each embryo tested for one genetic disease or 9 of the listed diseases?

8. Next cycle:
a) When can we try again? (Why then?)
b) i) Which drugs for down-regulation? 
ii) Why do you feel this one would be better? 
iii) What dose?
e) i) Which drugs for stimulation? 
ii) Why do you feel this one would be better? 
iii) What dose?
f) Would you recommend any additional treatment this time? (E.g. low doses of aspirin, IVIG, heparin, etc.)
h) How would you rate our chances of success for this next cycle?


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Just wanted to wish blancerabbit GL on EC tomorrow.

Think I asked this before, but I get very scatty when I am dizzy. At my initial appt @ Hammersmith on 3rd Feb, will they be able to give me an indicator of when I will start, or will it just be a case of waiting for another letter?


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Blancherabbit - good luck for tomorrow 

Lisa - lots of luck for Tuesday .  It's such a difficult time coming up, I hope you get a BFP to help ease the pain a little 

Thomas started nursery last week - he's only there 2 mornings a week but it feels as if my right arm has been cut off  

Just a flying visit, big hello to everyone else 

Scooter


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Blanche - all the best for tomorrow honeybee!     I'm in for a scan (please oh please let the cyst be gone) but not til 9.45am so I think you'll be underway by then?

Hi everyone else, hope you've had a good weekend.

xoxo


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello everyone

Feels wonderful to have you all wishing me/us good luck.  Thank you thank you thank you!  

I'm feeling very relaxed - have been in a bit of a daze all day - very strange not to be injecting after all this time.  Feel asleep on the bed this afternoon fully clothed (and with my new sheepskin boots on - so cosy couldn't bear to take them off!).  DH says he came to check that I was breathing, then left me as he wanted to let all my energy go to the eggs.  Dogs kept me company as they always do.

kdb - my appointment isn't until 10am, so we could cross paths!  Do come and say hi if you see me.  I'll be wearing black sheepskin boots which lace up the front and a pair of grey tracksuit bottoms with birds printed on them - my hair is dark and long.  And I'll be reading a book about vampires (I'm currently addicted to the books that True Blood were based on).  

Vicky - I think they will give you some sort of idea when your treatment will start - but the formal confirmation will be the letter telling you when your coordination appointment is.  But once you've had your first appt you can always talk to the clinic - if you're on the NHS the NHS coordination lady is really good and will let you know (can't remember he name but she's on the board in the IVF clinic reception area).

Lots and lots of love to you all

BlancheRabbit XXXX


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks BR. It will nice to have a estimated time that I will be waiting. Am on NHS so glad that you mentioned that.


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Blancherabbit - Good luck for tomorrow hoep that all goes well

Vicky - From other friends the wait at the moment isn't very long, about 4 -6 weeks for the co-ordination appointment.

Sorry not been around but like May work has been madness.  Been up at our Head Office for a week which has been "great fun"!!! One of my colleague thinks he knows something!!!!!! Oh well at least I've got my scan on Tuesday so I can tell people then.

Good luck to everyone having treatment.

Pushoz


----------



## charlie and lola (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Well the injections each morning have been going fine, not painful and kind DH does them pretty well. I have a headache (feels like I'm hungover) and a very heavy lead like lower stomach. 

I guess it's fairly normal, I can't remember the symptoms being so noticeable after 3 days of injections, but I am on higher dose this time. Back to work tomorrow, last time I had treatment I took time off work, so I could nap or at least rest whenever I felt the need. Could be a bit more exhausting this time. We will see!

My DH has chickenpox (spots came out on Thursday) He is covered and looks terrible (anyone remember the singing detective?)
He's very uncomfortable and has been feverish and achey.

I don't think I will get chickenpox as I have had it, but then so has my DH. Fingers crossed I will be totally immune. I could really do without having a bout of chickenpox just as I'm cycling. 

Blanch Rabbit - best of luck tomorrow - will be thinking of you.

Adelaide Roo - thanks for advice, I can only ask a doctor when I see one.

Best wishes and positive vibes to everyone else.

Charlie xx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

BR, only just saw your message - I came out of my scan around 10am so maybe you saw me?? I was wearing a lightish blue woolly jumper and jeans, brown shoulder-length hair. I came back into the waiting room a second time to ask Anna something.

What a bummer I didn't get to admire your new boots! They sound lovely.

It was pretty quiet there this morning so hopefully you got seen on time and all goes well 

Unfort my cyst is still there...   Feeling very disappointed as I was really sure it would be gone. Anna has given me the Pill to start today, but I am in two minds as to whether to take Chinese herbs instead. Feel as though I've spent the last two years trying hard to get the Pill out of my system, so it would feel like a backwards step. < sigh >


----------



## kathleenc (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi all,  

Wow, I disappeared for a few days and so much happened!  It seems like a lot of people are making progress which is always nice to hear. 

Kate, I'm just ahead of you. Had my day 5 blood tests today so waiting to hear if I need to change the medication. I started on 150 Gonal - F. I wonder how they decide what to give you!?! From the other posts, it sounds like there is quite a variety. 

KDB, I hope you get better news on your next scan. 

Blanche Rabbit, I hope your EC went great.

Stacia


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey gang..

am just in the office and sneaking a peek to see how KD went...babes..so so soory to hear abt blasted cyst. 
The only thing that got rid of my continual cysts during IUI was the low GL...mine totally cleared up.Sorry to keep banging on abt it..but I wasted 3 rounds of IUI before doing a v strict diet and it worked!!
Oh and also..somehow in IVF the cysts didn't matter..so don't lose hope.What hv you decide on?Pill or herbal?
PM me if you need to chat re diet etc...

Blanche..   good luck today..let us know how you get on..

Pushoz..how far along are you now?There is no way I could hide my belly..it's mega!!Good luck for tomorrow..my DH videoed the scan on his blackberry...i hv watched it sooo many times since!!!

aNYHOO..BEST GET back before am busted xxxhi to everyone elsex


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello everyone

Back from EC - feeling lovely and vague (thanks to the painkillers - before they kicked in ovaries really HURT!).

Anna Carby did the EC and was lovely - she talked to me about walking my dogs in the sunshine as I slipped under the sedative - after that I don't remember anything except at the end her telling me that we got 16 eggies!



KDB - so sorry we missed each other - I arrived a bit late and was swept straight into the recovery room.  So sorry pesky cyst still there - sounds very like mine.  Did you ask about having it drained?  As Mackster says, cysts are fine for IVF - no idea whether the pill will work for you - it didn't for me, but my cyst had been there for months if not years, and I think it was a toughie.  If yours is more recent it might respond to the pill or herbs.  But I'm sure Mackster is right - a low GI diet will help either way!

Hope you didn't get busted Mackster - how brilliant to have a vid of the scan.  My DH was taking pictures of me in my fetching pink hairnet today - and of the canula...  And we tried to get pics of my bruised tummy yesterday but they didn't come up very well...

Kate and Charlie - it's great that you are coming up so quickly behind me! Charlie I was on 300 Gonal-F and I did feel completely knackered - though I found gentle exercise really helped - plus just conking out whenever I really needed to.  

Am feeling very lucky and looking forward to finding out about fertilisation rate tomorrow (trying not to think too much about it - so far I'm managing to feel interested rather than anxious - hope this continues as sedation wears off!).  Do hope my eggies are good ones!

Lots of love to you all

BlancheRabbit


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

BR - thats excellent 16 eggs Go YOU!

Charlie - I was really tired with the Gonal F - my mil said i was the firs time she had ever seen me tired - I couod have fallen asleep anywhere lol and I was only on a lower dose than a lot seem to be atm

Mackster - great to hear from you again and really good you can have a look at your scan whenever you want!

Push - hope all is god with you

Kate - glad to hear all is going well

Hello to everyone else

xx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Just a quick hello and huge congrats to BlancheRabbit! Wow, 16 eggs! I have everything crossed for you, and look forward to tomorrow to hear how many fert. - I bet you cannot wait!

I have a terrible headache but did my first gonal-f injection this morning and it went fine, probably easier than the Buserelin went this morning. 

Hello to everyone else, I am a few days behind so not read all your news yet - I do hope all is well.

Kate xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

BR-Thats fab, hope fertilisation goes well xx

kdb-Sorry to hear your cyst is still there  

Still dizzy here   . Been signed off for 2 weeks , really hope it gets better in that time. I am really fed up of getting this so often now, because it really affects my work. I was lucky in my last company because they let me do some work from home if I was having a bad day, but I can't with this company, they don;t even pay you for the first day off sick (the reason I am not in said previous job is they upsticks and moved their office to belfast)

I am a qualified book keeper, but because I havent had any practical experience I can't set myself up for love nor money  

If I drove I would consider doing avon but as a non driver it's a bit pointless

Sorry very ranty today


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Blanche, that is amazing - well done you!  No wonder your ovaries were *ouch* with 16 eggs in there!  Am sure you'll be getting some great news from the clinic today xoxox

I think we need to start an Anna Carby Fan Club - she really is the bees knees 

Hi Mackster - thanks lovely, that is very sweet - have cut right back on sugary stuff but will PM you for some more ideas.  Your hair sounds lovely!  (But I'm a brunette so obviously biased   )

No decision yet re; pill v herbal... woke up this morning and it felt like it had been a bad dream.  There are no guarantees that either would clear it up, but the only thing the pill has going in its favour is that I would bleed sooner and therefore *possibly* squeeze in an IUI before I fly to NZ.  (But based on my first IUI experience I wouldn't hold out much hope in it working!)  Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeooooogggggggghhhhhhhhhrrrr


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Morning all..am racing out the door (always with the racing eh?)

Blanche..CONGRATS on 16 eggs,,that is AWESOME news!!I had 15 and got 2 back in and 7 on ice!!Let us know how many fert today!!   

Hi Miss Sunshine!!!

KD..I wd give it a go before your trip to NZ..you will be one step closer to IVF then!!Sometimes IUI is just a stepping stone to getting it right on IVF!!Maybe get that bleed started so you can go again?I'll PM you when home later xx

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello lovely gang

We've had bad news.  Only one of our sixteen beautiful eggs fertilised.  Eggs were all good quality but there was a problem with the sperm binding to the eggs - which the embryologist says could be a sperm problem or an egg problem.

ET tomorrow.  Feeling terribly sad.  Chances of it all working must be very very low now, though I am sure you will all tell me that one embryo is all it takes.

ICSI should sort us out next time.  Hard to think about next time at the moment.  In the meantime I am going to call the embryologists and ask if they can't freeze some of the unfertilised eggs - though I'm sure it's too late for that.

Lots of love

BlancheRabbit


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi BR. Must have been a bit of a shock to hear that, just wanted to give you a


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi ladies sorry been awol but been dealing with birthday party stuff and other time consuming stuff

 BR please keep positive. I was given 1% chance of getting to EC and had K!  Many people only have a single emby transferred so in that way you are no different!  

Lisa great to see you.   on the anniversary.  I found out I was having E on the anniversary (albeit 2nd) of having my ERPC. Trust your little ones are looking out for you xxx

Will update HoF as soon as possible.  Want to wait so I can put BR as PUPO!

catch up soon xxx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

BlancheRabbit I am so sorry it must be so dissapointing.   

I think you have to keep positive despite all the sadness, and of course reading TwiceBlessed's lovely post about how many people only put one egg back in anyway...that puts a new perspective on things I am sure. I know it's easy for me to say this, and I am not being flippant, but you have to keep up your amazing positive attitude for the next couple of weeks, as difficult as that might be. Take good care of yourself. 

Please update us after ET, we all have everything crossed for you.

Lots of love xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

BlancheR, hang in there. Single embie transfer can be so successful. Im sitting looking at my own single embie transfer right now as he sleeps (at last!). He was a 4 cell, grade Good so nothing particularly special.

Good luck 

Helen


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh Blanche honey    

Can't add anything more to what the other girls have said, but your #1 embie must be really determined to have fertilised and get this far so I'm sure it'll be keen to stick around for another 8 months and beyond!  xoxo


----------



## adelaide roo (Nov 10, 2009)

Blanche sorry to hear that you only have one.. BUT you only need one!!! Good luck for ET and your 2WW , i SO know how horrible that waiting is.

KDB you asked me about blastocysts, i know Blanche you did too.. but obviously with one you are not going down that track.
We had 14 eggs that were collected, so i again said yes to blastocsyts. They called the next day and said 10 fertilised, and 4 looked really good, so tehy could not decide between them if i had been having them put back in as usual at day two. By day 5 we only had 2 good ones left and 2 ok ones. Interestingly 3 hours later when they put them back in, one of the good ones had gone off and one of teh slow ones had improved. So they put back one good and one slow. Knowing what i know now, i would have said to only put the good one in, but they did not tell me about the change of the chosen ones until they had put them in me. As you know one never got a heartbeat and i then miscarried it.
I could have risked the other ones survival, but am so lucky that 13 weeks along it is all going smoothly.
So one embryo or blastocyst is no disaster... I do hope for both of you it is a BFP that you will receive and not have to consider going through it all again, I would not have done it for a second time as found it so distressing at times.. but know that DH wanted a chld desperately so may have considered it.. but do not know.
As for me.. feeling so much better.. eating and sleeping better and not having to go to the toilet at night anymore.. that will change when the uterus goes back onto my bladder in the third trimester..
xxxxx


----------



## may2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi BR,
  keep the positive vibes flowing  ^Reiko^. i will be praying for you.

Little Mrs Sunshine , did you see the post i sent you regarding review Apt?

mackster, how did you do it?
the GI diet i proving too hard for me  

Kdb. sorry to hear that the cyst is still there. had the same problem with my first IVF. i was given microgynon 30 for one month and it took care of the blasted cyst. you can try diet, herbal or pill i am sure one will work out.

Adelaide, glad everything is moving smoothly, cant believe its 13 weeks already!!!

TwiceBlessed , I am soooooooo happy you are part of this board, you always say things that give hope to people. we are twice blessed to have you


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Blanche R..hv been thinking of you all day..let's hope that one is a total fighter!!!   

May and KD..I'll PM you in a sec x

Rooski...Ill email u in a sec!!

i finally went swimming today,and am worried the pool was a tad cold-as just didn't feel right afterwards-might gv it a miss for a while..my cargo too important!!

Hi to TB,GG,Scooter,PushOz and the ol gang xx


----------



## swallowtail (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello did anyone else feel really spaced out and weird on Gonal-F? I am only on day 2 of injections but had to come home from work today as felt rough. I was also sick this morning after injecting. I think it's probably just my body getting used to it but wondered if this was common? Thanks in advance x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Kate - I didn't have any s/e while injecting (Puregon) but maybe try drinking more water to keep your fluids up.  It is easy in winter not to drink as much as we should, but it can be v dehydrating being around central heating.

Mack - thanks for the PM sweetness... will keep trying, although I am not sure I can survive without my oat-seed-nut breakfast potpurri   Have decided to go with the herbs and not bother with the pill.  Who knows if it will turn out to be the *right* decision but it is too exhausting going through all the "ifs" in my head so I will accept the outcome whatever it is.  My IUI experience in Nov was so rubbish that I wouldn't hold out much hope for #2 being any better even if we did manage to get it done before I fly, so am now focusing on IVF in April / May (not at HH).

Thanks May, hope work has calmed down a bit for you?

Adelaide - thanks for sharing your experience   Glad your bladder is getting a bit of a break!

TB, Helen, Scooter, Pushoz, Charlie&Lola, Sunshine, Vicky and anyone else reading  

Special hugs for BR and her BlancheBean xoxo

Off to yoga now to try and calm my mind!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

BR -     This is a shock that we remember not so long ago. We had 7 eggs and did IVF with donor sperm thinking icis wasn't needed   we got NO fertililisation which was a bigger shock than a BFN. 

At least 1 managed to get through.   With mine they said the sperm was trying to get through but just couldn't. They said my eggs had no bindng code which could be a one off but defo do ICSI next time which we did   

Don't dispare, like the others have said single ETs do work, some actually opt for this for fear of multiples, especially if they have lost twins in the past   and have gone on to have a baby. 

I'm    your little one makes it and you get him back where he belongs tomorrow


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Blancherabbit - just wanted to echo what the other ladies have said, thinking of you 

Mrs GG - great to see you on here again - we need to see a photo of the new arrival!

Scooter


----------



## laura2 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi all!

blanche - great new about 16 eggs big hugs only one fertilised but chin up and positive vibes!!   

well its my OTD tomorrow, but i started spotting brown, then pink and now red blood 2day. took a test and it was a BFN for me. looks like its over again for me.   

does ne one know about moving clinics? im looking at moving to bourn hall?!
xx


----------



## charlie and lola (Feb 8, 2008)

kate77 said:


> Hello did anyone else feel really spaced out and weird on Gonal-F? I am only on day 2 of injections but had to come home from work today as felt rough. I was also sick this morning after injecting. I think it's probably just my body getting used to it but wondered if this was common? Thanks in advance x


Hi kate,

Yes, I've been feeling a bit weird on Gonal F too. The headaches have become so bad this time round, I have had to take Nuropen Plus.
I know it's not recommended, but I can't work without pain relief. 
Tummy still feels heavy.
I start injecting Ganerelix tomorrow morning aswell as Gonal F - so that should be fun  Back in on Thursday for 2nd scan and to see if those follies are growing steadily. Thankfully so far, there doesn't seem to be a dominant follie like last time.

Blanch Rabbit - don't give up, as everyone says, It only takes one!! 
Love and best wishes to everyone else.

Charlie xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Just wanted to give you guys a brief update.

Not sure if I have mentioned on here before, but I was more for going straight to adoption rather than doing IVF but Hubby wanted to try IVF first. However got home from weight watchers tonight and he said he was now leaning more towards adoption. In a bit of shock, as it is quite a u turn for him. Not sure if many people will understand this, but I am a Christian and I was really feel the pull which I thought was God telling me he wanted me to adopt. I said to him (God) that for that he would need to work on my husband as I was already up for it. Now this happens...

We are going to have our appt on 3rd Feb still and then make a decision


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

may - really sorry must have missed the post? could you pm me?
have you tried the tesco gi diet? i tried it to lose weight and it was quite easy to follow you just picked a recipe and they built the meal plans then gave me a shopping list - whuch is the bit i found easy - and i just added extra onion and garlic - which i love anyway lol

br  - i know its hard but don't feel too down, i only had 1 back and that was a shock to me thinking that they'd put 2 back its all like a rollercoaster 

i;ve booked a pt session at the gyn tomoz with the hope of gettign back on track in prep for the next cycle - definately need a kick up the a----


hope all of you are good

xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Just going to bed and wanted to send a   and still some   to laura.  Hoping you have a late implanter hon xxx


oh and may...bless you hon.  I see my swan impression is kinda working (serene and calm on outside....quivering mess underneath....  ) seriously though I was given so much support on here having joined just after my mmc in November 06, I think its sooo important to hear the good stories when you are finding things tough.  Never thought I would have K let alone E.  Both miracles if made differently!  I still post here because I am so grateful for HH for giving me this chance and wish for you all that all your dreams come true xxx


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello brilliant gang

I have cleaned the entire house, had a bath, cooked supper, read your lovely messages, and I'm feeling much more positive.  Helen and TwiceBlessed and Mini thank you for reminding me about your stories.  Am now realising that we are lucky to have one little tiger and I'm not going to give up on him.  And Roo you're right - I'd prefer not to stress my old body with twinnies - but it would have been hard to resist having two put back on board if I'd had the choice...

ET tomorrow at 10am - acupuncture before and after.  And a long walk with the dogs on the Heath at crack of dawn to check on my friends the parakeets before a good few days of no walking.

Laura - so so sorry that you think it's all over.

Good luck with herbs kdb - hope yoga calmed your mind - it will all be fine and IVF in April is not far away, even if naughty cyst won't go away.

Kate - I just felt EXHAUSTED on Gonal F.  

And Vicky - I'm not a Christian, but I have had very strong vocations in the past and following them has been exactly the right thing to do.  It sounds like things might be pointing in the adoption direction for you - good luck! Although from what I've read on here and elsewhere, adoption isn't exactly an easy option - millions of hoops to jump through before you get a chance at finding your child!

Right, me and my twingeing ovaries are going to bed.  Up in the morning to meet our Storm-baby (I'm determined to call our first-born Storm - DH has been against it all along, but today he said he thought we better call the only embie Storm as he/she will need all the power she can get.  Hurrah!).

Lots of love and gratitude to you all for your kindness

BlancheRabbit X


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Good luck for ET tomorrow BR (Oh and Storm? I love it!)


----------



## mackster (Oct 11, 2009)

Laura hon..I hope it's a false negative babes    

Blanche...will be praying for STORM at 10am..with a name like that..how can he not imbed?

Night y'all

BTW..KD..hope Yoggie went well...OMG IVF in APRIL..that's soooo soon!!!Let these IUI runs be practice ones..and keep dreaming of that trip home to NZ!!

I have just found out that travelling with twins is not allowed if you are solo..uh oh..trip to Oz is gonna need a fellow passenger xxx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Good Luck BR  
Vicky go with what you feel best
Laura  
Kate i had lots of snoozes with Gonal F
Charlie - what is the Ganirilex?

xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks BR and LMS xx


----------



## pushoz (Jul 27, 2008)

Vicky - Good for you everythign happens for a reason and it sounds like you've madeyou mind up for all the right reasons.  Friends of our had trouble conceiving and didn't have tests or anything just went straight to adoption.  I think it was so the right decision for them so there's no reaosn why it wouldn't be the right reason for you.

Blancherabbit - Hope that everything went well today and your lovely little storm baby i son board safe and sound. 

Pushoz


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

BR - Hope everything went ok   

Mack - Are you traveling while pg or after?? I know once the babies are here you need 2 people for them, are you sure its while you are pg that you need a fellow traveller??!!   I'll come if you do!  

Vicki - Go with your instincts hun. I often thought about adoption and when i thought of giving up on tx and going through adoption I felt a sense of calm, but probably wasn't ready for it as did another cycle! but hey it was worth it. But chat to DH more about it and go from there. Best of luck  

TB -   Hope your swan wings aren't too ruffled!  

Laura - Hang in there chick  

KAte - I had a thick head with gonal F. Felt like i was floating  

AFM - Everything fine. HAve got apt throgh for 20 weeks scan for 8th Feb   Bump growng BIG!


----------



## BlancheRabbit (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello lovely gang

Storm is safely on board - all two cells of him.  Embryologist said he was only average quality, but Anna C said he looked pretty good - two healthy looking cells and a bit of fragmentation.  I didn't know that they'd give us a picture - very amazing!  We were very moved by the whole process - both cried after ET - he seems even more precious for being an only embie...

They also looked at the unfertilised eggs on a poloscope - apparently they all look a bit iffy, which sent me into a decline, but Anna said firmly that I shouldn't worry too much about this as egg quality can vary from cycle to cycle, and the real problem this time round was the binding, which they can deal with with ICSI.

But she says we mustn't give up on Storm - and we don't intend to!

Lots of love to you all

BlancheRabbit


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

BR ... You stand as good a chance as any hun. Lissy was a beautiful 2 cell embie   There's lots of girls i know here who have become pg with a 2 cell. In fact both took (2 x 2 cell embies) saw 2 sacs but only one h/beat. So it goes to show how strong these little embies can be. Go Storm!!!


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine (Aug 6, 2009)

Glad everything went well BR, fingers crossed now the madness begins!

How are everyone else?

x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

mighty mini-not long till your scan, Good luck cc

BR-Enjoy being PUPO, I will keep finger crossed for you, OH and storm  

Not much news. Apparently there is a adoption open evening 4th feb so we are gonn go to our appt 3rd feb and then that and then we can make a decision xx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Go go Stormy GO!!!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

New home this way ladies 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=224516.0


----------

